# Lächerliche Gamestar Wertung



## Reaven985 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Aion Spieler

Als ich gestern ein bisschen im Internet am surfen war, kam ich auf die Seite Gamestar. Dann sah ich, das die Gamestar Aion bewertete.
Sie bewerteten Aion mit einer lächerlichen 83 was für mich total unverständlich ist (somit schlechter als WAR). Bei einem Kritikpunkt musste ich aber lachen.
Die Kampfmusik sei nervend. Was die Gamestar scheinst nicht weiss, ist das man sie deaktivieren kann.
Wie auch immer die Gamestar getestet hat, sie hat es nicht richtig.
Ein anderer Kritikpunkt, war das es zu wenige Spiel erklärende Videos gibt. Zu wenige???
Es gibt Games die haben gar keine und bekommt deswegen kein Abzug, Aion schon.
Dazu kommt noch das man nach meiner Meinung kein MMO bewertet werden kann, ohne jemals das Endgame auf Herz und Nieren geprüft zu haben, was ein MMo auszeichent.
Ich hatte das Gefühl das man unbedingt einen Test machen musste damit man die erste Deutsche Zeitschrift ist. die eine Wertung hat.
Was die die Quest angeht muss ich sagen, hätte sich NC schon mehr mühe geben können. Aber hey. Man kann ja nach patchen. WoW Classic war am anfang auch nicht besser. Ich sage nur die quest leeren Pestländer (das war Mitte 2005). Man musste sich regelrecht von 50-60 hochgrinden.

Darum mein Fazit zum Test: DICKES EPIC FAIL


----------



## Roy1971 (15. Oktober 2009)

Tja, zur Gamestar sag ich nix mehr.... den Kauf hab ich schon vor Jahren eingestellt. Aber was soll´s. Mir gefällt Aion sehr gut, egal was die Gamestar oder andere Zeitungen dazu sagen. Das einige Zeitungen voreingenommen sind (Beispiel WoW... da wird ein Addon "nur" angekündigt und es wird Seitenweise darüber geschrieben, wobei dann andere Spiele wie Aion tatsächlich erscheinen und klägliche 5 Seiten füllen. Ist schon merkwürde....

Ich kann nur jedem raten, selber antesten und eine eigene Meinung bilden....


----------



## Stancer (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja 83% ist ja nicht wirklich schlecht. Laut der Wertung ist ein Spiel mit mehr als 80% gut bis sehr gut.

Aber alles in allem halte ich eh nix von Spielezeitschriften. Neutral bewerten die eh nicht, ich sag nur "WoW: Grafik 92%; Lotro : 85%"

Gerade die Gamestar schreibt eher das was die Leser auch lesen wollen. Das meiste Geld wird nicht mit der Zeitschrift selbst verdient, sondern mit den Sonderheften und pro Monat erscheinen ja mindestens 20.000 WoW Sonderhefte und jeder Leser, der kein WoW spielt, kauft sich auch kein Sonderheft. Kurz gesagt : WoW wird ordentlich durch die Spielezeitschriften gepusht. Stehen bei anderen MMORPG meistens immer die Kritikpunkte im Vordergrund, liest man über WoW eigentlich nie etwas negatives. WoW ist sicher ein gutes Spiel aber fehlerfrei ist auch dieses nicht !

Naja aber ich mach mir eh lieber ein eigenes Bild von den Spielen und lass mir nicht von einer Spielezeitschrift vorkauen, was gut ist und was nicht.

Die Kritikpunkte sind aber wirklich lächerlich. Aion ist eines der ersten Spiele, wo ich die Ingamemusik nicht ausschalte. Das mit den Spielerklärenden Videos versteh ich net so ganz was die meinen. Meinen die Tutorial oder was ? Ist natürlich tragisch, das der Spieler nicht alles vorgekaut bekommt wie in WoW und zu erwarten, das ein Spieler die Anleitung liest ist vermutlich auch zu viel verlangt ....


----------



## wackalion (15. Oktober 2009)

Es ist doch bekannt das die GameStar bezahlt wird von Firmen wi zB Blizzard, dass die gute Wertungen raus hauen.

Diese Wertung ist Absolut lächerlich. 89% oder gar 90% wären angemessen.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich sage auch nichtsmehr zu diversen Spielemagazinen.
Ich kaufe sie auch seid Monaten nichtmehr.
Besonders ist es ja sicher sinnvoll neue Spiele wie "Assasines Creed 2" oder "Final Fantasy Dissidia" *sabbert die beiden spiele voll* Zu bewerten, da diese offline sind. Aber ONlinespiele bewerten die nichtmal eine Woche draußen sind, ist für mich komplett idiotisch.
An einem Offlinespiel kann man nicht wirklich arbeiten, an einem Online-spiel ja.
Was mir mal so nebenbei aufällt, ist zwar wieder so nach dem Motto "Verschwörungstheorie" aber ist euch schonmal folgendes aufgefallen:
Die Grafik von World of Warcraft Cataclysm ist schon lange altmodisch
Solche Filmsequenzen wie in AION gibt es in WOW nicht
Das das Game im Gegensatz zu AION wirklich "Mist" im Balance ist...es werden Klassen genervt, die nichtmal halb so stark sind wie die die man mal nerven sollte.
Und JEDES Adddon nur immer dasselbe. Es gibt ein neues Gebiet. Wie letztes Addon "Epische Belagerungswaffen". Das ist ja super: Ich fahre mit einem Panzer wie mit einem Mount rum, Ziele mit einem Fadenkreuz in die Luft und drücke 1.1.1.1.1.1.1.1.1... DAS IST EPISCH
ABER: Immer bekommt World of Warcraft bessere Noten und "Pros/Kontras" Als sämtliche anderen Spiele, so nachdem Motto "Wir alle lieben World of warcraft *Nimmt etwas Geld*".
Egal was neue Spiele für neue Engines bringen, es ist IMMER schlechter als World of Warcraft. Wie zum Beispiel AION...schlechter als Warhammer?! DAs ich nicht lache...Warhammer ist gut, aber um längen schlechter als AION.

PS: Das obrige bezog sich auf Online spiele, nicht auf ALLE Spiele allgemein


----------



## Feder und Schwert (15. Oktober 2009)

Bei einer Wertung im guten bis sehr guten Bereich und das ist die 80iger Kurve nun mal, sprichst du von einem 





Reaven985 schrieb:


> DICKES EPIC FAIL


 ?

Ich finde Aion zwar besser als War, aber War hatte mehr inovatives in die Branche gebracht als Aion. Ich sage dazu 2 Stichpunkte: Von anfang an recht gutes PvP in den man sogar Leveln konnte und öffentliche Quests.

Was bietet Aion neues frisches? Die Quest sind altes Fleisch. 90% irgendwas tot kloppen. Das fliegen? OK..lass ich gelten.

Zur Kampfmusik. Ich finde sie auch eher bescheiden. Warum sollte man diese dann postiv bewerten? Und sie auszuschalten, ändert nichts an der Tatsache über ihren Zustand.

Das mit den erklärenden Videos kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Aion ist sehr einsteige freundlich.

Mein persöhnlicher Kritikpunkt an dem Spiel ist, dass es kaum echte Freiheit hat. Die Abschnitte sind mit einem so starken roten Faden versehen, dass man kaum das Gefühl hat, sich in einer freien Welt zu befinden. Meist sind die Abschnitte noch Schlauchartig und es gibt nur einen Weg zum Ziel. 
Und Aion hat anspruchlose Quests (wie oben erwähnt). Man kann Aion halb Ohmächtig spielen und würde immer noch voran kommen....nicht soo mein Ding.

Es gibt natürlich auch viele schöne Punkte. Die fantasie volle Welt ist nur eines davon.
Wie gesagt ich spiele Aion auch gern, würde aber dem Spiel aber eine ähnliche Wertung geben.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (15. Oktober 2009)

Feder schrieb:


> 90% irgendwas tot kloppen.



Mal ganz bescheiden: Was erwartest du?
AION spielt in einer von Krieg zerstörten Welt, und eine 3 Fraktion versucht noch BEIDE Parteien zu besiegen, und man muss in JEDEM MMO etwas kaputtboxen, ohne geht es nicht und wird es nie gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Oktober 2009)

letztendlich ist jede wertung subjektiv. weil man musik, spielspass und komplexität eines spieles nun mal nicht in ne skala pressen kann. daher lass dem autor des artikels doch seine meinung.

wenn dir das spiel gefällt und du spass hast, wieso jammerst du hier rum? was bringt das?

wenn ich wegen jedem artikel in irgendwelchen zeitschrift mit dem ich nicht einverstanden bin irgendwo nen thread aufmachen würde ...


----------



## Feder und Schwert (15. Oktober 2009)

Warum ich meinen Senf dazu gegeben habe...genau aus deiner Begründung.
Es gibt mehrere Meinungen. Das Leben ist nicht schwarz udn weiß. Ich wollte einfach mal aufzeigen, dass man das ganze auch aus einer anderen Sicht betrachten kann.

Meinem Spielspaßmeter ist Aion schon recht hoch..ich finde es witzig. Mag es einfach mal "asiatisch". Die Suhgo (oder wie man sie schreibt) sie niedlich bis zum erbrechen und passen an sich überhaupt nicht zu den Asomodiern. Aber genau diese Kontraste sind irgendwie was anderes in Aion. 
Super finde ich bis jetzt die Monster...klasse gemacht. Eben nicht der europäische Standart.

Für mich steht und fällt das spiel aber im PvP. Da mir der PvE Teil einfach zu stumpf ist.

(Edit: ich doofi merke gerade das war nicht auf mich bezogen..."rot anlauf und im boden versink"


----------



## Roy1971 (15. Oktober 2009)

Feder schrieb:


> Bei einer Wertung im guten bis sehr guten Bereich und das ist die 80iger Kurve nun mal, sprichst du von einem  ?
> 
> Ich finde Aion zwar besser als War, aber War hatte mehr inovatives in die Branche gebracht als Aion. Ich sage dazu 2 Stichpunkte: Von anfang an recht gutes PvP in den man sogar Leveln konnte und öffentliche Quests.
> 
> ...



Es gibt sicherlich einiges auch an Aion auszusetzten... der schlachartige Levelaufbau ist schon etwas merkwürdig. Aber was mich an der Gamestar stört, sind die "angemerkten" Kritikpunkte. Ob ich Musik mag oder nicht... liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich persönlich mag die Musik in Aion. Objektiv gesehen dürfte eine Musikuntermahlung weniger wertungsentscheidend sein. Max. ein kleinen Einfluss. Auch die übrigen Anmerkungen der Gamestar sind im direkten Vergleich mit z.B. Wow an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Cerom (15. Oktober 2009)

Feder schrieb:


> Mein persöhnlicher Kritikpunkt an dem Spiel ist, dass es kaum echte Freiheit hat. Die Abschnitte sind mit einem so starken roten Faden versehen, dass man kaum das Gefühl hat, sich in einer freien Welt zu befinden. Meist sind die Abschnitte noch Schlauchartig und es gibt nur einen Weg zum Ziel.
> Und Aion hat anspruchlose Quests (wie oben erwähnt). Man kann Aion halb Ohmächtig spielen und würde immer noch voran kommen....nicht soo mein Ding.


Laß mich raten. Dein Char ist noch nicht Stufe 20, geschweige den Level 25. Dieses Gefühl in einer sehe beengten Welt, also gerade dieser Sclauch im Anfangsgebiet verliert sich ab ungefähr Stufe 20. Die Gebiete dann sind bei weiten offener. Im Abyss dann sowieso.


----------



## Feder und Schwert (15. Oktober 2009)

Das beruhigt! 

Ja ich bin noch erst 18 mit meinem Char.


----------



## Tuminix (15. Oktober 2009)

Oo... Die Gamestar gibt es noch immer? 

Also Testberichte in diversen Zeitschriften lese ich eigentlich immer gerne, weil man immer etwas über ein Spiel erfährt, wobei ich die Bewertungen bisher  komplett ingoriert habe. Es geht nunmal nix über mein eigenes Urteil. 

Und ich muss sagen, Aion kann sich sehen lassen, macht tierisch Spass und bietet "Neues". 
Dank einer überaus tollen Legion (Sippe, Gilde), steigt der Suchtfaktor ungemein, dass ich mich immer wieder gerne ins Spiel einlogge.


Mfg Tuminix






--------------------------
Altherren/Weiber Ü30 Legion<Stammeskrieger>


----------



## Reaven985 (15. Oktober 2009)

Es geht hier nicht nur um die Kritik sondern auch ab wann man ein MMO einem Test unterziehen kann. Ich sehe nach meiner Meinung erst im Endgame ob ein MMo was taugt oder nicht. Den genau da verbringt man die meiste Zeit. Der Test kommt zu früh. Den Endgame existiert momentan auf keinem Deutschen Server.


----------



## Freelancer (15. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Was die die Quest angeht muss ich sagen, hätte sich NC schon mehr mühe geben können. Aber hey. Man kann ja nach patchen. WoW Classic war am anfang auch nicht besser. Ich sage nur die quest leeren Pestländer (das war Mitte 2005). Man musste sich regelrecht von 50-60 hochgrinden.



euch ist bekannt das das Game schon 1 jahr alt ist oder? und die closed Beta ist sogar schon 2 jahre her 


Aion was released in South Korea on November 28, 2008
Closed beta testing in Korea began in late 2007


dazu kommt das ihr erst mit Version 1.5 angefangen habt also sollten die schon ein wenig gepatch haben oder und ich hab gelesen das man im 20 er Bereich auch grinden muss um weiter zu kommen

Das bedeutet das die nur fürs übersetzten 1 Jahr gebraucht haben 

Also da passt das schon mit 83% Wertung und evtl haben die das Endgame auch schon getestet also erstmal sehen das das Ding schon mal kein neues Spiel ist


----------



## ShaPhan (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich halte Test´s zu einem neuen Spiel für sehr wichtig.
Vorallem wenn es noch keine Testversion zum Downloaden gibt.

Warum:

Weil man dadurch schon mal einige Grundlegende Dinge erfährt, die einen sowieso abstossen.
Z.B. liest man in jedem Test ( und komischerweise sind bis jetzt alle Test zwischen 80 - 85 % ) das es nix für Gelegenheitsspieler ist.
Denn um den Endcontest zu geniesen dauerts sehr lange.


----------



## Mikehoof (15. Oktober 2009)

Grundsätzlich finde ich eine Wertung von 83% nicht mal schlecht wenn sie für sich alleine steht. Ich finde es aber wirklich schwer ein Spiel zu bewerten ohne es durchgespielt zu haben. Bei einem MMO wäre das mindestens max lvl verbunden mit den Inis usw.

Aion hat im Netz eine durchschnittliche Wertung von 81%, somit liegt die Zeitung nicht sooo schlecht. Viele Wertungen sind über 90% und eine bei 50% wo der Tester schreibt das er vom Abyss und vom späteren Spiel nichts gesehen hat. (wieso bewertet er es dann überhaupt?)

Wertungsquatsch

Wertungen sind auch nur bedingt wichtig für den Spieler als solches. Wenn ein Rennspiel 90% bekommt juckt es mich nicht und wird so auch nicht automatisch ein must have für jemanden der Rennspiele eher nicht spielt. Bekommt ein Spiel in meinem bevorzugtem Genre im Schnitt über 80% kann man davon ausgehen das es was taugt, obwohl es auch hier natürlich Ausnahmen gibt.

Eine Wertung über 80% sollte jedem MMO Spieler andeuten das hier etwas entstanden ist was sooo schlecht nicht sein kann.


----------



## Cerom (15. Oktober 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> oder und ich hab gelesen das man im 20 er Bereich auch grinden muss um weiter zu kommen



Muß man nicht. Bzw. was sind Quests, außer verpacktes Grinden ? 

Mein Char ist nun Stufe 28 und ich konnte nicht mal die Hälfte der zur Verfügung stehenden Quests machen weil mein Questbook mit 30 Quests immer voll ist. Es ist nur nicht so wie in WoW wo die jeweiligen Gebiete mit der passenden Questsstufe hintereinander liegen. Man muß ab und zu das Gebiet wechseln und siehe da, da stehen Questgeber in Massen herum. Hat man dann dort die abgearbeitet die einen interessieren muß man ins nächste Gebiet oder mal wieder zurück, den auch in den vorherigen Gebieten sind dann neue Quests frei geschaltet.

Nicht alles glauben was irgendwer, der so ein Spiel nur angetest hat, schreibt. Oder auch nicht alles Glauben was manche so schreiben die einfach nur alles vorgekaut haben wollen.


----------



## Roy1971 (15. Oktober 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> euch ist bekannt das das Game schon 1 jahr alt ist oder? und die closed Beta ist sogar schon 2 jahre her
> 
> 
> Aion was released in South Korea on November 28, 2008
> ...



Und genau deshalb sag ich "selbst probespielen". Dieses mit Lv. 20 grinden müssen ist totaler Quatsch.... ich bin mittlerweile 26 und musste nicht ein einziges mal grinden. Aber über das Thema "Grinden" gibts genug andere Threats.... 

Zum Thema Quest´s kann man zwar sagen, dass diese nicht besonders Innovativ sind (das ist Fakt), aber groß unterscheiden von anderen MMO´s tun die sich auch nicht. Töte x von y oder bring a nach b....  kann man mögen, muss man nicht. Mich störts jetzt nicht.

Sicher, Aion ist schon ein Jahr am Laufen. Trotzdem muss man bei Einführung beachten, dass eine Lokalisierung nicht ganz einfach ist und Server müssen ebenfalls neu eingerichtet werden. NC-Soft hat mit Sicherheit nicht ein Jahr "nur" fürs übersetzten gebraucht. Der Start war einfach superklasse gelaufen, allen Warteschlangen zum trotz. Aber Nörgler gibts immer. 

Ich bleib dabei, dass ich den Test der Gamestar nicht nachvollziehen kann... will ich auch gar nicht.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (15. Oktober 2009)

wackalion schrieb:


> Es ist doch bekannt das die GameStar bezahlt wird von Firmen wi zB Blizzard, dass die gute Wertungen raus hauen.
> 
> Diese Wertung ist Absolut lächerlich. 89% oder gar 90% wären angemessen.



Das ist blödsinn, immer diese Verschwörungsangst...richtig ist eher das Blizz ein guter Anzeigenkunde ist ;-)


----------



## Roy1971 (15. Oktober 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Das ist blödsinn, immer diese Verschwörungsangst...richtig ist eher das Blizz ein guter Anzeigenkunde ist ;-)



Ähhh. und wo is nu der Unterschied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mit dem WoW Sonderheft hat´s auch nix zu tun ;-)


----------



## Kritze (15. Oktober 2009)

Die Wertung von 83 ist durchaus akzeptabel!

Immerhin geht der Fokus von Aion mehr in den Asia Style statt in den European... wenn NCsoft das weiter anpasst mit z. B. den höheren XP Rewards bei Quests wird das Game auch gleich Euro-Freundlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (15. Oktober 2009)

83 Prozent sind doch eine gute Wertung, ich weiß gar nicht was manche haben. Über die Kritikpunkte kann man streiten, aber es gibt auch andere Tests, die AION mit über 90% bewerten, wo ich der Meinung bin es wird alles nur schöngeredet. Die Wahrheit liegt in der Mitte und ich persönlich würde AION mit 85% bewerten.

Und über diese ganzen Verschwörungen schreib ich besser nichts, das würde ja bedeuten, alle die AION über 90% bewertet haben, wurden auch ordentlich von NCSoft bezahlt?

Naja, an sich ist es auch egal, diese Wertungen sind ja nur Leitfäden. Den persönlichen Geschmack kann nur einer richtig bewerten, und das ist man selbst.


----------



## ei8th (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde 83% auch in Ordnung. Lediglich die 90%+ , die sämtliche Magazine regelmäßig an WoW vergeben sind mir suspekt. Ein MMO so einfach auf einer Skala von 1-100 zu bewerten ist aber auch nicht wirklich machbar. Imho.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Oktober 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Also ich halte Test´s zu einem neuen Spiel für sehr wichtig.
> Vorallem wenn es noch keine Testversion zum Downloaden gibt.
> 
> Warum:
> ...



Prinzipiell finde ich Tests auch gut. Doch es geht darum, dass man bestimmte Dinge bemängelt, die es aber in anderen - vergleichbaren Spielen überhaupt nicht gibt. So ist einer der Kritikpunkte, dass es zu wenige Tutorial-Videos gibt. Dabei hat Aion wunderbare ingame Videos, die viele andere MMOs überhaupt nicht haben - dies sollte also, wenn schon, als Pluspunkt für Aion zu werten sein.

Die Sache mit den Gelegenheitsspielern verstehe ich nach wie vor nicht. In keinem MMO spielen Vielspieler auf Augenhöhe mit Gelegenheitsspielern. Vielspieler entwickeln immer ihre eigene Welt, selbst in sog. "casual friendly" MMOs wie WAR oder HDRO waren die Vielspieler schon auf RR 60 oder eben MAXLVL als die "casuals" noch im Midrange Bereich waren.

Auch hier verstehe ich absolut nicht, inwiefern Aion anders sein soll als andere MMOs. Das Spiel ist seit knapp 3 Wochen live, die ersten Vielspieler sind Stufe 50 (also maxlvl, wie auch in anderen Games so kurz nach Release der Fall). Die breite Masse ist davon weit entfernt (wie auch in anderen MMOs) und wird noch eine ganze Weile brauchen. Dennoch kann man sowohl den Weg dorthin, wie auch den Endcontent sehr wohl genießen.

Ist der Wertungsanspruch hier, dass ein MMO schlecht ist, weil Spieler mit unterschiedlichem Zeiteinsatz unterschiedlich "fortschreiten"? Gelegenheitsspieler werden nicht die ersten 50er sein in Aion, sie werden nicht als erste die Festungen erobern, sie werden nicht als erste den höchsten PVP Rang erreichen usw. Genauso ist es aber auch in jedem anderen MMO...


----------



## Roy1971 (15. Oktober 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Die Wertung von 83 ist durchaus akzeptabel!
> 
> Immerhin geht der Fokus von Aion mehr in den Asia Style statt in den European... wenn NCsoft das weiter anpasst mit z. B. den höheren XP Rewards bei Quests wird das Game auch gleich Euro-Freundlicher
> 
> ...



Über die Wertung kann man streiten, mir gehts auch nicht um die 83%... mich stört, dass die Kritikpunkte nicht richtig sind. Und da kann man auch nix zu sagen. Teilweise an den Haaren herbeigezogen.....


----------



## Kildarian (15. Oktober 2009)

Die Gamestar Wertungen sind wirklich immer sehr ... interessant.

Die Kritikpunkte sind teils sehr seltsam und die Wertung noch seltsamer. Meines erachtens sollten ganz andere Kritikpunkte dort stehen und die Wertung generell schlechter ausfallen, denn 83% bedeutet ja immer noch "gut", deshalb würde ich eher 73% geben, denn Aion ist befriedigend. Bis auf die Flügel ist alles aufgewärmte Materie.

Ich bin ja mal sehr gespannt, wie buffed das Spiel bewerten wird. Ich denke es wird wieder über 80% bekommen, wie AoC oder WAR und dann wird es Heft für Heft runterkorregiert, weil man merkt, dass  man auf dem allgemeinen Hype mitgeritten ist und sich blenden lassen hat.


----------



## Reaven985 (15. Oktober 2009)

Kildarian schrieb:


> Die Gamestar Wertungen sind wirklich immer sehr ... interessant.
> 
> Die Kritikpunkte sind teils sehr seltsam und die Wertung noch seltsamer. Meines erachtens sollten ganz andere Kritikpunkte dort stehen und die Wertung generell schlechter ausfallen, denn 83% bedeutet ja immer noch "gut", deshalb würde ich eher 73% geben, denn Aion ist befriedigend. Bis auf die Flügel ist alles aufgewärmte Materie.
> 
> Ich bin ja mal sehr gespannt, wie buffed das Spiel bewerten wird. Ich denke es wird wieder über 80% bekommen, wie AoC oder WAR und dann wird es Heft für Heft runterkorregiert, weil man merkt, dass  man auf dem allgemeinen Hype mitgeritten ist und sich blenden lassen hat.



Also übertreiben und Märchen erzählen wollen wir mal hier lassen. Das Rad wird auch nicht neu erfunden. Und Blizz hat mit WoW auch nur auf altbewährt gesetzt.Den auch das gabs alles auch schon vor wow. Ich denke mal das man das also Kritik nicht gelten lassen kann. Aion ist ein gutes Spiel wie auch WoW. Mit unterschied das WoW schon lange keine 90 mehr verdient.  man sieht hier mal wieder das für die meisten wow das erste MMo war. Den alles was es in WoW gibt gab es schon vorher. Aion bietet neue Sachen. Mehr als es Blizz geschafft hat in den letzten 2 Addons.


----------



## kieselstein78 (15. Oktober 2009)

Spielen, lvn, craften und selbst entscheiden und bewerten. Auch wenn ich persönlich nicht mit jeder Bewertung des Magazins zufrieden bin so kann man diversen Kritikpunkten durchaus recht geben. Ob 83% wirklich objektiv sind und einen Spieler vom Kauf abschrecken bezweifele ich stark. Guild Wars wurde zu seiner Zeit mit 85% bewertet und konnte sich über 6 Millionen mal verkaufen. Viel wichtiger ist doch der Spaßfaktor mit welchem eine Gemeinschaft in Aion wächst. Diesen Faktor hat die Autorin in ihrem Fazit übrigens auch noch mal positiv hervorgehoben.


----------



## Shintuargar (15. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Aion bietet neue Sachen.



Das würde mich allerdings mal interessieren. Was hat AION neues, was es in keinem anderen MMO zuvor gab? Ich bin ehrlich gespannt...


----------



## Pente (15. Oktober 2009)

Bei Spiele-Tests darf man nie außer Acht lassen, dass es nur "Momentaufnahmen" sind. MMORPGs entwickeln sich ständig weiter, sowohl positiv als auch negativ, d.h. eine Testwertung im MMORPG-Bereich wird dem Spiel nie zu 100% gerecht. Zwischen tatsächlichem Redaktionsschluss und dem Tag an dem die Leser das Heft dann wirklich in der Hand halten vergeht auch noch ein wenig Zeit. Wenn in dieser Zeit elementare Dinge geändert werden die das Testergebnis positiv oder negativ beeinflusst hätten kann man schlecht in der Druckerei anrufen und sagen "stop, werft alle bereits gedruckten Seiten in den Müll wir wollen noch was korrigieren". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinzu kommt natürlich ebenfalls, dass der Redakteur nie die Möglichkeit hat das gesamte MMORPG zu testen, gerade am Anfang nicht. Wie soll ein Redakteur heute über das Endgame in AION werten? Das geht schlicht und ergreifend nicht.

90% als Wertung für AION halte ich zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt als sehr unrealistisch. Ich mag das Spiel und der Spielspass ist wirklich auch sehr hoch, nichts desto trotz gibt es einige Punkte die gegen eine derart hohe Wertung sprechen. Allein wenn ich bedenke, dass ich von 38 auf 39 schon 29.000.000 Erfahrungspunkte benötige und die meisten Quests nur 100.000-300.000 Erfahrungspunkte geben. Je höher man im Level steigt desto höher wird der Grind-Anteil. Das soll erst mit Patch 1.6 geändert werden. In Europa gibt es einfach nicht ganz soviel Grindwütige Spieler wie im asiatischen Raum. Ein weiterer Punkt sind die enorm langen Laufwege die man in AION nicht mal eben schnell mit einen Reittier bewältigen kann da es schlichtweg keine Reittiere gibt. Am Anfang noch nicht ganz so schlimm aber gerade ab 35+ wird man doch schon extrem viel durch die Weltgeschichte geschickt. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass man 20-40 Minuten für eine Quest mit Laufen beschäftigt ist um am Ende nur 300.000 Erfahrungspunkte zu erhalten ist das ganze schon sehr frustrierend.

Jeder der schon etwas höher im Level ist weiss auch, dass man für viele schöne Items sehr viel farmen muss. Möchte man aus dem Kaidan Headquater wirklich alle Items haben die man so aus Quests bekommen kann braucht man über 1200 Krall-Backenzähne und auch die Items aus dem Lepharisten-Lager schlagen mit ca 500 Lepharisten-Goldmünzen zu buche. 

Alles in allem finde ich eine 80+ Wertung für AION absolut angemessen. Alles was sich im Rahmen zwischen 80 und 89 bewegt halte ich für vertretbar, 90+ wäre deutlich zu viel.


----------



## Kildarian (15. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Also übertreiben und Märchen erzählen wollen wir mal hier lassen.



Weder das eine oder das andere wirst Du in meinem Post finden.



Reaven985 schrieb:


> Mit unterschied das WoW schon lange keine 90 mehr verdient.



Da stimme ich Dir zu, aber anscheinend traut sich kein Magazin und kein Spieletester der Welt an diesem goldenen Tron zu rütteln. 



Reaven985 schrieb:


> man sieht hier mal wieder das für die meisten wow das erste MMo war. Den alles was es in WoW gibt gab es schon vorher. Aion bietet neue Sachen.



Du wiedersprichst Dich allerdings enorm. Einerseits kreidest Du WoW einen Innovationsverlust an, andererseits, dass WoW nichts an eigenen Ideen gebracht hat. Dazu stellst Du Dich hin uns behauptest, Aion fahre aber mit "neuen" Sachen auf ... Wenn Du sagen würdest, AoC hat ein neues Kampfsystem rausgebracht, würde ich Dir zustimmen aber nicht bei solch schleierhaften Aussagen.


----------



## Männchen (15. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> 83 Prozent sind doch eine gute Wertung, ich weiß gar nicht was manche haben. Über die Kritikpunkte kann man streiten, aber es gibt auch andere Tests, die AION mit über 90% bewerten, wo ich der Meinung bin es wird alles nur schöngeredet. Die Wahrheit liegt in der Mitte und ich persönlich würde AION mit 85% bewerten.
> 
> Und über diese ganzen Verschwörungen schreib ich besser nichts, das würde ja bedeuten, alle die AION über 90% bewertet haben, wurden auch ordentlich von NCSoft bezahlt?
> 
> Naja, an sich ist es auch egal, diese Wertungen sind ja nur Leitfäden. Den persönlichen Geschmack kann nur einer richtig bewerten, und das ist man selbst.



Ich denke, es geht eher darum, das das Spiel das der TE spielt, schlechter wegkommt als die Konkurrenz und er nicht "das beste Spiel" spielt ... 

Die Gamestar war eigentlich schon immer eine der kritischsten Zeitschriften, wo die Bewertungen selten über 90% lagen (während andere Zeitschriften mit den hohen Bewertungen nur so um sich schmissen). 

Ich persönlich habe AION noch nicht gespielt, kann es somit auch nicht bewerten. Hatte ein paar Videos gesehen und danach gemerkt, das es wohl nicht so mein Ding ist, bzw. es für mich keinen Reiz darstellt, weil es keine Story ist die ich kenne. Das ist wiederum der ganz große Vorteil anderer MMO's wie WoW, HdRo oder WAR, da diese sich auf vorhandene Spiele, Filme oder Bücher beziehen. 

Persönlich muß ich noch anmerken: Wer wegen einer schlechten Bewertung "seines" Spiels in irgendeiner Spielezeitschrift ausflippt, der sollte beim Hausarzt mal ganz leise wegen einer Therapie anfragen. Es gibt schlimmere Schicksale im Leben ...


----------



## Greshnak (15. Oktober 2009)

Mimimimimi Gamestar war gemein wääääh! [scherz!]

Ist doch egal wie Gamestar es bewertet, ich bin auch sicher das das Spiel gut ist so wie man das hört, aber so bleiben wenigstens die Noobs weg die das Spiel nur spielen weil es 96% bekommen hat ^^
So wird es zwar als schlechter dargestellt, aber viele gehen ja auch nochmal in ein Forum um viele verschiedenen Meinungen über das Spiel zu hören, und wenn diese leute dann hier landen kaufen sie sich Aion sicher ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Das würde mich allerdings mal interessieren. Was hat AION neues, was es in keinem anderen MMO zuvor gab? Ich bin ehrlich gespannt...



Ich auch.. weill ich sehe vieles was fehlt...
Ich sehe nichts was "besser" ist.

Das gesammte Game ist gut gelungen.
Andere die über 40 sind bestätigen keine bugs etc.

Aber was neues habe ich selber nicht gesehen.
Eher sachen die fehlen.

Gilden einstellungen.. Need!
Bank einstellungen.  Need!
Reittiere (Lange wege halt) Need!
Viel mehr quests... Need! -- (100 und 150 bitte ausm game löschen!)


Das mit den Burgen Gabs schon vor Warhammer..
Das Quest system gibts in jedem mmo.. da ist alles gleich.

Warum also sollte das game eine 90% wertung bekommen.
Wenn es sogar von den möglichkeiten "schlechter" ist wie andere MMO´s?

Das hat rein garnichts mit der Tollen Grafik und Story zu tun.
Was das game ja auch zu was besonderem macht im MMO sektor.
Wobei das mit der Storyline schon wundervoll war in GuildWars und Tabula Rasa (NcSoft Games)
Aber in TB hatte zuviel "Neues" versucht was die standart MMO´ler nicht angenommen hatten. (und ist auf die nase gefallen!)
Da liegt auch die gefahr.. wenn man was "neues" macht.
Deswegen versucht man was zu nehmen was man schon kennt und ändert das nen bissel ab.
So wie bei WOW.
WOW siet was besonders gut in anderen spielen ist.. macht es nach und verbessert es massiv.(Sind Japaner?Man weiss es nicht^^)


ABER
Jedes Auto hat 4 Räder.. wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.
Klar kann man sachen verbessern.. aber viel neues erfinden ist schwer bis nicht möglich.
Ist das game deswegen schlecht. NEIN!

Aber man muss da sachen verbessern.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. Oktober 2009)

Witzig finde ich, dass bemängelt wird, das bei grösseren Gefechten die Grafikdetails runtergeschraubt werden müssen.

Klar! Wenn man einen PC verwendet wird, der grad noch WOW darstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novice1988 (15. Oktober 2009)

Achtung WOW Brillen Alarm bei den bewertungen ist doch überall das gleiche die ganzen Zeitschriften sind so WOW sag mal geschädigt das WAR schlecht bewertet wurde und Aion nun auch, wobei Aion gerade mal nen Monat aufem Markt ist


----------



## SARodiRIEL (15. Oktober 2009)

Bei Gamestar gilt doch eh die Regel: Nicht kaufen, nicht lesen, nicht drauf hören. Die einzigen Magazine die sich lohnen zu lesen entspringen dem Computec Verlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Krieg ich jetzt ein Abo umsonst? Bidddööö...


----------



## Skyler93 (15. Oktober 2009)

wobei ich sagen muss, ich hab von der Gamestar bewertung und anderen bewertungen gelesen, ich dacht mir ob ichs vllt doch nicht kaufen sollte, ich habs gekauft und bereue es keinen falls, find die Legionsraids sau gut, klar anfangsfehler gibts, aber die werdens schon fixxen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denk Aion nimmt nen sehr guten weg einziger "Katastophaler" Fehler ist halt die ganzen Client Errors bei nen 400 mann raid auf die Festung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eryas (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich lese immer wieder "gab's schon bei War"; "hat WoW doch auch"...
Natürlich hat Aion nicht nur neue Sachen zu bieten, aber ich finde, dass es gerade deshalb so
interessant ist, weil es einfach viele "Features" aus anderen Spielen in sich vereint.

Und ausserdem: Aion steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen, auch wenn es schon 1 Jahr draussen ist, ist das noch nicht viel.
Bis jetzt gibt es natürlich noch einige "verbesserungswürdige" Sachen, aber 
1. Kein Spiel ist perfekt (und muss es auch nicht sein, find ich).
2. Aion wird mit jedem Patch besser, die Entwickler sind ja auch nicht ganz blöde und erkennen die Fehler und versuchen
sie zu verbessern.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Lanatir (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mich ob der Beitrag von Pente von den ganzen Fanboys nur nicht geflamed wird weil er/sie ein Moderator ist. Wenn das jemand ohne Mod Status geposted hätte hätts auf den Beitrag sicher schon seitenweise flames gegeben.

Und davon ab hat Pente völlig recht. Eine Wertung für Aion im 90er Bereich ist nicht nur Utopisch sondern auch völlig unberechtigt. Aion ist in keinem Punkt wirklich deutlich besser als andere MMO's wie z.B. Everquest 2 oder Lotro, und in vielen Punkten um einiges schlechter. Meiner Meinung nach ist eine niedrige 80er Wertung sogar noch sehr freundlich. 
Die Kritikpunkte selbst allerdings die von der Gamestar dort aufgeführt werden sind albern. (Bis auf die Sache mit der Musik, die hab ich nach 2 Stunden ausgemacht und seitdem nie wieder an, genau wie das jämmerliche Kamehameha geschreie wenn man einen Spell ausführt. Selten etwas nervigeres gehört. Bis auf Modern Talking vielleicht.


----------



## wackalion (15. Oktober 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Das ist blödsinn, immer diese Verschwörungsangst...richtig ist eher das Blizz ein guter Anzeigenkunde ist ;-)




Es ist Realität, was Praktikanten, die dort ihr Praktikum gemacht haben, schon vor Jahren untermauert haben. Und das bezog sich nicht nur auf Blizzard Games. Du weisst wohl nicht, was eine gute Wertung in Gamemagazinen, auf das Image des games für Auswirkungen hat, und natürlich auf Leute, die alleine einer Wertung wegen ein Game kaufen. Was ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen kann aber gut.....Spieleproduzenten lassen da sehr gerne was springen.


----------



## wackalion (15. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob der Beitrag von Pente von den ganzen Fanboys nur nicht geflamed wird weil er/sie ein Moderator ist. Wenn das jemand ohne Mod Status geposted hätte hätts auf den Beitrag sicher schon seitenweise flames gegeben.
> 
> Und davon ab hat Pente völlig recht. Eine Wertung für Aion im 90er Bereich ist nicht nur Utopisch sondern auch völlig unberechtigt. Aion ist in keinem Punkt wirklich deutlich besser als andere MMO's wie z.B. Everquest 2 oder Lotro, und in vielen Punkten um einiges schlechter. Meiner Meinung nach ist eine niedrige 80er Wertung sogar noch sehr freundlich.
> Die Kritikpunkte selbst allerdings die von der Gamestar dort aufgeführt werden sind albern. (Bis auf die Sache mit der Musik, die hab ich nach 2 Stunden ausgemacht und seitdem nie wieder an, genau wie das jämmerliche Kamehameha geschreie wenn man einen Spell ausführt. Selten etwas nervigeres gehört. Bis auf Modern Talking vielleicht.




Ah ok...Aber eine Wertung im 90er Bereich für WOW ist nicht utopisch??;-)Zieh die rosa Brille ab. Classic WOW hat meiner Meinung im Höchstfall 89% verdient. Damals hat es wenigstens Spass gemacht mit 40 Mann in den Dungeons rumzurennen. Mit dem ganzen Addon, Update und Causal Blödsinn, hätte es eine Mega Abwertung verdient. Was muss man denn heutzutage in dem Game noch machen? Garnix. Man bekommt alles in den Arsch geschoben.

Nein....endlich ist wieder ein Game aufgetaucht, wo man sich rein kniehen muss um was zu erreichen.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Oktober 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> [...]
> 90% als Wertung für AION halte ich zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt als sehr unrealistisch. Ich mag das Spiel und der Spielspass ist wirklich auch sehr hoch, nichts desto trotz gibt es einige Punkte die gegen eine derart hohe Wertung sprechen. Allein wenn ich bedenke, dass ich von 38 auf 39 schon 29.000.000 Erfahrungspunkte benötige und die meisten Quests nur 100.000-300.000 Erfahrungspunkte geben. Je höher man im Level steigt desto höher wird der Grind-Anteil. Das soll erst mit Patch 1.6 geändert werden. In Europa gibt es einfach nicht ganz soviel Grindwütige Spieler wie im asiatischen Raum. Ein weiterer Punkt sind die enorm langen Laufwege die man in AION nicht mal eben schnell mit einen Reittier bewältigen kann da es schlichtweg keine Reittiere gibt. Am Anfang noch nicht ganz so schlimm aber gerade ab 35+ wird man doch schon extrem viel durch die Weltgeschichte geschickt. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass man 20-40 Minuten für eine Quest mit Laufen beschäftigt ist um am Ende nur 300.000 Erfahrungspunkte zu erhalten ist das ganze schon sehr frustrierend.
> 
> Jeder der schon etwas höher im Level ist weiss auch, dass man für viele schöne Items sehr viel farmen muss. Möchte man aus dem Kaidan Headquater wirklich alle Items haben die man so aus Quests bekommen kann braucht man über 1200 Krall-Backenzähne und auch die Items aus dem Lepharisten-Lager schlagen mit ca 500 Lepharisten-Goldmünzen zu buche.
> ...



Auch hier verstehe ich die Kritikpunkte nur teilweise. Jeder der Classic-WoW gespielt hat sollte eigentlich an deutlich längere Laufwege als in Aion gewöhnt sein. Und gerade die Sache mit dem Mount ist ein merkwürdiges Argument, denn da sickert doch durch, dass ein MMO ohne Mounts einfach schlechter bewertet wird, es ist nämlich nicht wahr, dass man von Stufe 1 weg in Aion seine Reisegeschwindigkeit nicht aufbessert.

Zum einen kann man überall gleiten, was für fast jeden Reiseweg einen Teil der Strecke deutlich abkürzt. Außerdem erhöht sich die Geschwindigkeit mit der man fliegen kann auch im Laufe der Levels. Zudem gibt es Items, welche die Laufgeschwindigkeit erhöhen, mit Stufe 35+ gibt es Stiefel die bereits 20% Laufgeschwindigkeit geben und bei 40 Minuten "rumrennen" hat man zweimal den Ruhestein und es gibt Schriftrollen für Städtegates, die auf einem eigenen CD liegen.

Bisher gibt es als Elyos genau einen Laufweg, der meiner Meinung nach wirklich langwierig und nervig ist: Das Luftschiff zum Außenhafen. Das muss man aber nicht so oft benutzen und insofern finde ich es nicht schlimm.

Trotzdem schleicht sich auch hier wieder der Gedanke ein, dass die Kritik an den Laufwegen nicht wirklich etwas mit der Reisezeit zu tun hat, sondern eben mit immer demselben Argument:

Quests geben zu wenig XP. Dem stimme ich auch zu, wobei viele Quests genug Xp geben, manche aber, aus unerfindlichen Gründen sehr viel zu wenig. Auf Stufe 30 + hat man des öfteren Quests die 300k XP geben, daneben aber auch welche, die bei ähnlichem Aufwand 60k XP geben ohne ersichtlichen Grund. Doch mein Argument ist, dass es wahrscheinlich keine Kritik am Reisesystem geben würde, wenn die "Laufquests" deutlich mehr Xp geben würden. Dies zeigt letztlich, dass die Kritik am Reisesystem und am Questsystem dieselbe Kritik sind - nämlich, dass man zu wenig Xp für Quests bekommt.

Zu behaupten, es wäre prinzipiell zu schwierig von A nach B zu kommen halte ich für sehr gewagt, da es viele Teleporter gibt. Besonders wenn man sich im unteren Abyss bindet hat man eine ausgezeichnete Verbindung zu den großen Hubs (mMn nicht schlechter als Dalaran in WoW). Außerdem gibt es noch Flugtransport, Portale von Mages und Beschwörer können "summonen" genau wie in WoW.

Klar gibt es Kritik an Aion, dennoch finde ich es - wie viele andere hier auch - merkwürdig, dass man das Spiel mit einer sehr ähnlichen Wertung bedenkt wie AoC oder WAR. Da ich bei allen 3 Releases dabei ware, finde ich das schon rein von der Funktionalität der 3 Spiele zum Zeitpunkt des jeweiligen Releases nicht vertretbar.

PS: Was noch anzufügen wäre. Sowohl in AoC als auch in WAR sind die schnellsten Wege um zu Leveln ganz stumpfsinniges Grinden. Natürlich ist der Unterschied zu Aion, dass man insgesamt viel schneller levelt und man eben nicht grinden "muss", dennoch sollte man das auch bedenken.


----------



## gkopesky (15. Oktober 2009)

Feder schrieb:


> Ich finde Aion zwar besser als War, aber War hatte mehr inovatives in die Branche gebracht als Aion. Ich sage dazu 2 Stichpunkte: Von anfang an recht gutes PvP in den man sogar Leveln konnte und öffentliche Quests.



das sehe ich auch so, allerdings wegen des gesamtzustands des Spiels und nicht wegen dem Spiel selber: WAR hat einfach immer noch viel zu viele Bugs und Unbequemlichkeiten, die ich bis jetzt in AION einfach noch nicht bemerkt habe.

Die Features in WAR fand ich allerdings innovativer, und auch das Leveln war abwechslungsreicher! 

Was mir am meisten in AION fehlt: SZENARIEN, wo ich meine Klasse im PvP besser kennenlernen kann! (und bitte nicht die Arena stattdessen vorschlagen, die ist einfach nur komisch ...).

cu,
greg


----------



## Eryas (15. Oktober 2009)

wackalion schrieb:


> Ah ok...Aber eine Wertung im 90er Bereich für WOW ist nicht utopisch??;-)Zieh die rosa Brille ab. Classic WOW hat meiner Meinung im Höchstfall 89% verdient. Damals hat es wenigstens Spass gemacht mit 40 Mann in den Dungeons rumzurennen. Mit dem ganzen Addon, Update und Causal Blödsinn, hätte es eine Mega Abwertung verdient. Was muss man denn heutzutage in dem Game noch machen? Garnix. Man bekommt alles in den Arsch geschoben.
> 
> Nein....endlich ist wieder ein Game aufgetaucht, wo man sich rein kniehen muss um was zu erreichen.



Was das angeht, wollen wir von WoW gar nicht erst anfangen... da diskutieren die sich ja schon im WoW-Teil in jedem zweiten Thread drüber in Grund und Boden...

Aber was Aion angeht, kann ich nur sagen: 
Es ist noch kein Meister (oder hier: kein perfektes Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) vom Himmel gefallen.
Mir gefällts ganz gut und ich sehe, dass sich das Spiel mit jedem Patch bisher nur verbessert hat.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Virthu (15. Oktober 2009)

hab mir den test durchgelesen und kann eigentlich in den meisten punkten zustimmen. guter test, trifft es in den meisten punkten recht gut. 83% ist zudem eine ordentliche wertung für ein spiel mit noch so einigen ecken und kanten, das vor allem sehr viel zeit in anspruch nimmt. mein charakter ist im übrigen 38, also nix mit "mimimi, du hast bestimmt noch nie abyss, pvp oder höherstufige gebiete gesehen!".


----------



## Pente (15. Oktober 2009)

wackalion schrieb:


> Es ist Realität, was Praktikanten, die dort ihr Praktikum gemacht haben, schon vor Jahren untermauert haben. Und das bezog sich nicht nur auf Blizzard Games. Du weisst wohl nicht, was eine gute Wertung in Gamemagazinen, auf das Image des games für Auswirkungen hat. Spieleproduzenten lassen da sehr gerne was springen.


Was Praktikanten nicht alles "untermauern". Auch Medienunternehmen sind verpflichtet Buchhaltung zu führen und die Finanzberichte offenzulegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich schalten Unternehmen wie Blizzard usw. Werbeanzeigen in den Game-Magazinen aber das war's dann auch schon. Die "jeder Redakteur fährt einen Ferrari mit Blizzard Logo" Theorien sind ja ganz nette Träumereien, aber mehr auch nicht. Andernfalls hätte ich schon einen netten Fuhrpark schöner Luxusautos mit beispielsweise GOA-Logo ... schön wär's ... leider ist das nicht so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar kann man immer darüber spekullieren in wie weit Anzeigenschaltungen die Wertungen beeinflussen, aber eben nur spekullieren und es wird nie was anderes bleiben als reine Spekullation. Als Faktum, dass Spielerhersteller Verlage für gute Wertungen bezahlen würde ich es nicht hinstellen damit werft ihr sowohl entsprechendem Verlag als auch dem Spielehersteller Wettbewerbsverzerrung / unlauteren Wettbewerb vor und da sprechen wir von immensen Summen und empfindlichen Strafen in diesem Bereich.


----------



## Mardoo (15. Oktober 2009)

was erwartet ihr? niemand kann das Rad neu erfinden?

MMO's beinhalten folgende Quests:

Töten
Sammeln
Laufen

That's it. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAlexiel (15. Oktober 2009)

Eure Diskussion in allen Ehren, aber einen wichtigen Punkt scheinen einige zu vergessen: Test in jeglicher Art werden für die Allgemeinheit gemacht um sich ein grobes Bild zu machen. Wer solche Test als Maßstab nimmt und danach entscheidet ob ihm das Produkt zusagt oder nicht, liest auch die Bild (sorry, aber den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 
Aber ernsthaft: jeder ist sich selbst der beste Tester. Sei es ein Spiel, ein Film oder vielleicht sogar ein Hautpflegeprodukt. Und nur aus dem Grund, dass Aion in irgendeinem Test nur 83% bekommen hat, hör ich doch nicht auf mit spielen. ^.^


----------



## Roy1971 (15. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob der Beitrag von Pente von den ganzen Fanboys nur nicht geflamed wird weil er/sie ein Moderator ist. Wenn das jemand ohne Mod Status geposted hätte hätts auf den Beitrag sicher schon seitenweise flames gegeben.
> 
> Und davon ab hat Pente völlig recht. Eine Wertung für Aion im 90er Bereich ist nicht nur Utopisch sondern auch völlig unberechtigt. Aion ist in keinem Punkt wirklich deutlich besser als andere MMO's wie z.B. Everquest 2 oder Lotro, und in vielen Punkten um einiges schlechter. Meiner Meinung nach ist eine niedrige 80er Wertung sogar noch sehr freundlich.
> Die Kritikpunkte selbst allerdings die von der Gamestar dort aufgeführt werden sind albern. (Bis auf die Sache mit der Musik, die hab ich nach 2 Stunden ausgemacht und seitdem nie wieder an, genau wie das jämmerliche Kamehameha geschreie wenn man einen Spell ausführt. Selten etwas nervigeres gehört. Bis auf Modern Talking vielleicht.



Es geht im Grunde ja auch nicht um 70,80,90 % Wertung.... sondern um die genannten "Kritikpunkte"... aber egal


----------



## Aragorn1994 (15. Oktober 2009)

Um mal etwas dazu zu diesem Thema bestechung einzuwerfen.
Ich würde es in direktem Sinne keine Bestechung nennen. Ich denke mal eher das einige Spielemagazine eine Menge Geld dadurch verdienen, das Blizzard Anzeigen kauft, seien das Sonderhefte, Großanzeigen auf der Rückseite der Zeitung, oder im Heft selber. Was würde also passieren wenn eine dieser Zeitungen eine schlechte Note an World of Warcraft vergibt? Meiner meinung nach würde ich da als lieber Schneesturm keine Anzeige mehr Schalten, folglich fällt eine große einnahmequelle weg. Den wie wir wissen kauft Blizzard gerne mal viel Werbefläsche;D
Aber mal anders formuliert: Vielleicht kann man mir dann erklären warum teilweise Spiele von 2008 schlechtere Noten in Grafik bekommen als World of Warcraft?
Ich war gerade mal auf Gamestar.
In der Gamestar Wertung wie folgt mal einige Spiele:
Assasines Creed: 85
World of Warcraft: 90
Crysis: 92
Oblivion: 88


Sagt mir mal wie es sein kann das ein Spiel von vor 2006, über wirklich gelungenen Spielen mit super Grafik und nettem Gameplay wie Crysis und Assasines Creed stehen oder nah rankommen kann.
Sogar die beliebte The Elder Scrolls Serie mit Oblivion schläft World of Warcraft. Entschuldigung aber seht euch mal die User bewertung zu World of Warcraft an...da bekommt es nur 54!. Also das erscheint mir wirklich etwas komisch, ob es langzeitmotivation bietet hin oder her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detela (15. Oktober 2009)

also ich find ich hab heute angefangen und find 102%besser als wow und werd damit auffhörn und bei aion bleiben =)


----------



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2009)

MMO Tests von Spielezeitschriften kann man eh vergessen. Aion ist mit 83% dabei eigentlich eher noch überbewertet.

Ein MMO ist zum großen Teil eine sehr individuelle Sache und hängt auch von sozialen Faktoren ab.


Ich weiss noch dass die PC Games beim WOW BC Test beim Spielverlauf (dieses Zeit-Diagramm) ein "noch gut" vergab als die Server crashten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in irgendeiner Zeitschrift wurde DDO verrissen obwohl das Spiel sehr interessant ist und wir mehrere Monate sehr viel Spass damit hatten. Im Test war eindeutig ersichtlich dass der Redakteur kaum über das Tutorial hinweg gekommen war ....


Wer sich unsicher ist: 3 Monate nach Release warten und dann ein wenig die Foren schmökern.


----------



## Mongole (15. Oktober 2009)

Wer sich die Gamestar kauft ist selber schuld steht so oder so nur müll drinne.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Oktober 2009)

naja von wegen lächerlich..ich finde die wertung ist durchaus legitim..klar dass der fanboi dann aufschreit aber angesichts der performence schwierigkeiten und un den grindlastigen levelaufstieg ist 83 noch ganz gut


----------



## Oceanus (15. Oktober 2009)

Detela schrieb:


> also ich find ich hab heute angefangen und find 102%besser als wow und werd damit auffhörn und bei aion bleiben =)



Haha, das sagt jeder bis lvl 20-23 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reaven985 (15. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> MMO Tests von Spielezeitschriften kann man eh vergessen. Aion ist mit 83% dabei eigentlich eher noch überbewertet.
> 
> Ein MMO ist zum großen Teil eine sehr individuelle Sache und hängt auch von sozialen Faktoren ab.
> 
> ...



Also ich bitte doch. Aion mit 83 überbewertet? Sicher nicht. Das Spiel hat nach meinem Geschmack eine 85 verdient. Alleine nur wegen den Quest Mangel kann man nicht ein MMo als schlecht abstempeln. Ich muss sagen das ich bis jetzt nie richtig zum grind ansetzen musste und ich bin lvl 39. Die Quests sind aber stark verteilt das man sie suchen muss. Also bitte fair bleiben, auch wenn man ein wow fanboy ist. Ich finde es mal wieder gut das man was tun muss und das das Spiel nicht so cusual freundlich ist. Den von Cusualisierung habe ich die Schnauze voll, den nach 4 jahren wow war bei mir mit patch 3.2 fertig mit wow.


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Haha, das sagt jeder bis lvl 20-23
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ab 25 gehts aber erst "richtig" los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Oktober 2009)

83 ist doch ganz realistisch :O


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Also ich bitte doch. Aion mit 83 überbewertet? Sicher nicht. Das Spiel hat nach meinem Geschmack eine 85 verdient. Alleine nur wegen den Quest Mangel kann man nicht ein MMo als schlecht abstempeln. Ich muss sagen das ich bis jetzt nie richtig zum grind ansetzen musste und ich bin lvl 39. Die Quests sind aber stark verteilt das man sie suchen muss. Also bitte fair bleiben, auch wenn man ein wow fanboy ist. Ich finde es mal wieder gut das man was tun muss und das das Spiel nicht so cusual freundlich ist. Den von Cusualisierung habe ich die Schnauze voll, den nach 4 jahren wow war bei mir mit patch 3.2 fertig mit wow.



wenn du 39 bist un nie richtig zum grind ansetzen musstest dann ist das blank gelogen xD


----------



## Shintuargar (15. Oktober 2009)

@Reaven985

Ich warte immer noch auf die Aufzählung, was AION neues bietet.


----------



## Hekka (15. Oktober 2009)

Tjo da kann man nur sagen sche***** Konkurenzkampf, irgendwann wird´s zuviel sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malldaniss (15. Oktober 2009)

meiner meinung nach ist die wertung vollkommen in ordnung...
das die musik kritisiert wird, finde ich auch ein wenig übertrieben, denn die kann man ja auch ausschalten


----------



## Kyragan (15. Oktober 2009)

Wer von Spielezeitschriften heutzutage noch objektive Bewertungen erwartet sollte sich eh unter der Matratze verkriechen.
Spielemagazine, egal ob sie Gamestar oder PC-Games oder wie auch immer heißen leisten zu 90% Lobbyarbeit für die Hersteller. Das muss jedem klar sein. Es gibt nur noch wenige die ehrlich den Mund aufmachen und sagen was Sache ist.
Dazu kommt, dass die Artikel immer von Einzelpersonen geschrieben sind die oft auch subjektive Dinge einbringen. Führt man sich vor Augen, dass jeder - auch jeder hier im Thread - anders denkt sind Meinungsverschiedenheiten keinesfalls ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Also ich bitte doch. Aion mit 83 überbewertet? Sicher nicht. Das Spiel hat nach meinem Geschmack eine 85 verdient.



Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen dass der Rest der Welt nicht zwingend deinen Geschmack teilen muss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Oktober 2009)

Wisst ihr warum WoW 2004 so ne hohe Wertung bekommen hat?

GENAU. 2004! Damals war diese Grafik krank xD. Und für jetzige Zeiten ist Aion Grafik eben nur Durchschnitt. Außerdem zählt bei Grafik nicht nur das tolle Aussehn sondern auch die Gestaltung. Wenn du in einem Wald 100% sauberen Boden hast dann kannst auf die Grafik scheißen.


----------



## Roy1971 (15. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wisst ihr warum WoW 2004 so ne hohe Wertung bekommen hat?
> 
> GENAU. 2004! Damals war diese Grafik krank xD. Und für jetzige Zeiten ist Aion Grafik eben nur Durchschnitt. Außerdem zählt bei Grafik nicht nur das tolle Aussehn sondern auch die Gestaltung. Wenn du in einem Wald 100% sauberen Boden hast dann kannst auf die Grafik scheißen.



Gabs da nicht mehrere Erweiterungen, die fast die geichen Werte Jahre später bekommen haben?? Ich mein ja nur ;-) WoW November 2008.... und jetzt die Ankündigung... wollen wir wetten, dass die Wertungen wieder so ausfallen :-)


----------



## OldboyX (15. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wisst ihr warum WoW 2004 so ne hohe Wertung bekommen hat?
> 
> GENAU. 2004! Damals war diese Grafik krank xD. Und für jetzige Zeiten ist Aion Grafik eben nur Durchschnitt. Außerdem zählt bei Grafik nicht nur das tolle Aussehn sondern auch die Gestaltung. Wenn du in einem Wald 100% sauberen Boden hast dann kannst auf die Grafik scheißen.



Sorry, aber du hast keine Ahnung. Die Grafik von WoW war schon outdated als WoW auf den Markt kam. Hast du jemals Everquest 2 gesehen und gespielt? Wenn nicht, dann sieh dir Screenshots an oder Videos und lass dir sagen, dass Everquest 2 noch VOR WoW auf den Markt kam.

Die Grafik von Aion hinkt ihrerer Zeit keinesfalls weiter hinterher als die WoW Grafik dies ihrererseits zu Release tat.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wisst ihr warum WoW 2004 so ne hohe Wertung bekommen hat?
> 
> GENAU. 2004! Damals war diese Grafik krank xD. Und für jetzige Zeiten ist Aion Grafik eben nur Durchschnitt. Außerdem zählt bei Grafik nicht nur das tolle Aussehn sondern auch die Gestaltung. Wenn du in einem Wald 100% sauberen Boden hast dann kannst auf die Grafik scheißen.


Wer Grafik als wesentlichen Referenzpunkt in MMOs heranzieht hat das Genre eh nicht verstanden.


----------



## xerkxes (15. Oktober 2009)

Vermutlich hat Gamestar mit den falschen Klassen getestet, denn in Aion muss man die richtige Klasse gewählt haben um Spaß zu haben. Balancing, sowohl im PVE als auch im PVP ist hier ein Fremdwort, so gut wie alle Vorteile wurden auf die DD (vor allem Ranged DD) verteilt. Ansonsten ist man ständig am staunen was man alles nicht kann.

Gamestar hat vermutlich auch kein Endgame erreicht, denn bis Level 50 ist es ein hartes Stück Arbeit.


----------



## Bhrian (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie cool es doch immer wieder ist, wie aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht werden kann. Wenn eh, wie vorher dutzende schrieben, kein Mensch diese Zeitung liest, ist auch ihre Wertung latte.
Weiterhin möchte ich mal dringend erwähnen, dass mir der andauernde Vergleich zwischen AION und WoW unglaublich auf den Sack geht. WoW war damals ein absolutes Hammerspiel, wahrscheinlich auch der Vorreiter für alle anderen MMos. Mittlerweile kann ich in kein Forum mehr rein und selbst ingame werde ich durch Vergleiche in den Allgemeinchats bombadiert. Es ist ja schön, dass diskutiert wird, aber das jegliche Diskussion im Vergleich endet nervt.


----------



## Dethemonar (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Wertung okay und 83% heißt ja nicht das es totaler Schrott ist. Mir ist es auf die Dauer einfach zu langweilig. Das die GS WoW pusht ist jetzt aber auch nicht die große Neuigkeit die man vorher nicht wusste, außerdem scheint die GS mit ihrem eigenen Wertungssystem hilflos überfordert zu sein. Ich erinnere mal an den HDRO Addontest: die Grafikwertung damals hat bis heute keinen Eingang in die offzielle Wertung der GS selbst gefunden. Als würden sie ihren eignen Mitarbeiter nicht trauen. Naja, was soll man sagen


----------



## OldboyX (15. Oktober 2009)

Bhrian schrieb:


> Wie cool es doch immer wieder ist, wie aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht werden kann. Wenn eh, wie vorher dutzende schrieben, kein Mensch diese Zeitung liest, ist auch ihre Wertung latte.
> Weiterhin möchte ich mal dringend erwähnen, dass mir der andauernde Vergleich zwischen AION und WoW unglaublich auf den Sack geht. WoW war damals ein absolutes Hammerspiel, wahrscheinlich auch der Vorreiter für alle anderen MMos. Mittlerweile kann ich in kein Forum mehr rein und selbst ingame werde ich durch Vergleiche in den Allgemeinchats bombadiert. Es ist ja schön, dass diskutiert wird, aber das jegliche Diskussion im Vergleich endet nervt.



Naja, gerade die Reviews machen es ja aber nicht anders.

Mounts sollen sein wie bei WoW
Soloquesting soll sein wie bei WoW
Levelkurve soll sein wie bei WoW

usw.

Natürlich vergleichen die Leute, so wird es immer sein. Wenn dir diese Vergleiche auf den Sack gehen solltest du dich von Foren, Magazinen und Allgemeinen Chats fernhalten.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass die Magazine Referenzen aufstellen. Sprich das Spiel das in dessen Genre die beste Wertung hat wird primär als Vergleichsobjekt herangezogen.
Jetzt rate mal, wie bei Gamestar und Co die Referenz heißt.
Kleiner Tipp: Es ist NICHT EvE. :x


----------



## Reaven985 (15. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen dass der Rest der Welt nicht zwingend deinen Geschmack teilen muss?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das gleiche solltest du auch berücksichtigen. Vor allem ist der ganze Thread zum teil  falsch aufgefasst worden. Es ging mir in erster Linie das der Test zu früh kommt und der zum teil unfairen Kritik an dem Spiel. 
Die Kampfmusik ist abschaltbar, die Einführungsvideos sind gut und genügen. Auch der Spieler muss sich in erster Linie informieren. In anderen MMO gibt es überhaupt keine Videos zum Gameplay und doch wird es von Gamestar als Kritik ausgelegt.
Neu Stigmasystem, PvPvE, Kampf im Fliegen und 3.NPC Fraktion die für das Gleichgewicht zuständig ist um nur ein paar aufzuzählen. Nehmt mal eure Rosa WOW-Brille runter. Aber hier müssen ja einige gleich wieder weinen WOW-Aion Vergleich machen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (15. Oktober 2009)

Nun ja, ich glaube nicht, dass man zwischen 83% oder beispielsweise 87% wirklich einen Unterschied spüren kann, ehrlich gesagt. Und dass ein MMO-Test immer nur eine Momentaufnahme darstellen kann, ist sowieso klar. Aion ist halt gerade auf den ersten Leveln doch sehr... konventionell. Da gibt es eigentlich nichts, was eine herausstechende Wertung - nach oben wie nach unten - rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## Arosk (15. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Gabs da nicht mehrere Erweiterungen, die fast die geichen Werte Jahre später bekommen haben?? Ich mein ja nur ;-) WoW November 2008.... und jetzt die Ankündigung... wollen wir wetten, dass die Wertungen wieder so ausfallen :-)



Es kommt ja nicht nur auf die Grafik an *g*


----------



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Das gleiche solltest du auch berücksichtigen.


Das habe ich, es stand in meinem Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Reaven985 schrieb:


> Es ging mir in erster Linie das der Test zu früh kommt und der zum teil unfairen Kritik an dem Spiel.


Ich bin durchaus auch der Meinung dass man sich das Ganze nind. 3 Monate ansehen muss. Allerdings würde ich wetten dass bei vielen Spielern dann erst Recht die große Ernüchterung einsetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Reaven985 schrieb:


> Neu Stigmasystem, PvPvE, Kampf im Fliegen und 3.NPC Fraktion die für das Gleichgewicht zuständig ist um nur ein paar aufzuzählen. Nehmt mal eure Rosa WOW-Brille runter. Aber hier müssen ja einige gleich wieder weinen WOW-Aion Vergleich machen.


Kampf im Fliegen ist nichts neues. NPCs im PVP auch nicht wirklich. Bei beidem wird jedoch entscheidend sein ob es letztendlich funktioniert.
p.s.: Eine Rosarote Wow Brille hatte ich nie auf.


----------



## Raqill (15. Oktober 2009)

Fanboys!

Ist es nicht sowas von Käse wie gut euer heißgeliebtes Aion bewertet wurde solange es euch Spaß macht?


----------



## Roy1971 (15. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Das gleiche solltest du auch berücksichtigen. Vor allem ist der ganze Thread zum teil  falsch aufgefasst worden. Es ging mir in erster Linie das der Test zu früh kommt und der zum teil unfairen Kritik an dem Spiel.
> Die Kampfmusik ist abschaltbar, die Einführungsvideos sind gut und genügen. Auch der Spieler muss sich in erster Linie informieren. In anderen MMO gibt es überhaupt keine Videos zum Gameplay und doch wird es von Gamestar als Kritik ausgelegt.
> Neu Stigmasystem, PvPvE, Kampf im Fliegen und 3.NPC Fraktion die für das Gleichgewicht zuständig ist um nur ein paar aufzuzählen. Nehmt mal eure Rosa WOW-Brille runter. Aber hier müssen ja einige gleich wieder weinen WOW-Aion Vergleich machen.



Will hier anscheinend nur keiner darauf eingehen. Es wird hier auf den 83 % rumgeritten.... das es um die inhaltlichen Kritikpunkte geht, die man in diesem Bericht grundsätzlich bemängeln muss, weil Sie einfach nicht stimmen, wird nicht eingegangen. Naja.... was solls


----------



## Kalikas (15. Oktober 2009)

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl das die Bewertungen nicht neutral sind bei vielen.
(z.b. GTA 4 auf Pc bei 4 Players^^)

Ich sauge mir immer ne Demo und teste selber, wenn es keine Demo gibt und mir gefällt das die trotzdem dannn kaufe ich mir das.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Oktober 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich glaube nicht, dass man zwischen 83% oder beispielsweise 87% wirklich einen Unterschied spüren kann, ehrlich gesagt. Und dass ein MMO-Test immer nur eine Momentaufnahme darstellen kann, ist sowieso klar. Aion ist halt gerade auf den ersten Leveln doch sehr... konventionell. Da gibt es eigentlich nichts, was eine herausstechende Wertung - nach oben wie nach unten - rechtfertigen würde.



Naja, im Vergleich zu AoC und WAR finde ich doch, dass es als herausstechen gelten könnte, dass man zur Abwechslung einmal keine Beta vorgesetzt bekommt. Natürlich hat Aion seine Schwächen, aber die haben auch andere Games und ich finde es etwas unprofessionell, dass man solch absolut subjektiven Kriterien wie eben der Kampfmusik offensichtlich mehr Bedeutung beimißt, als der "Unfertigkeit" die man bei anderen MMOs erleben durfte.


----------



## Hekka (15. Oktober 2009)

Raqill schrieb:


> Fanboys!
> 
> Ist es nicht sowas von Käse wie gut euer heißgeliebtes Aion bewertet wurde solange es euch Spaß macht?



Sollte man meinen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (15. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Neu Stigmasystem, PvPvE, Kampf im Fliegen und 3.NPC Fraktion die für das Gleichgewicht zuständig ist um nur ein paar aufzuzählen.



Was ist an dem Stigmasystem neu? Die Umsetzung mag anders sein, aber ob ich Scherben plus Stein brauch um ein neues Talent zu benutzen oder 50 Gold zum umskillen (alternativ genug Rufpunkte bei WAR). Es gab schon vor AION genug Spiele, wo man seinen Charakter individuell spezialisieren kann. Damit meine ich Spezialisierungen, die nicht vom Spiel automatisch vorgegeben werden. Einzig die Vorgehensweisen sich zu spezialisieren sind unterschiedlich.

Bisher erkenne ich zum Abyss keinen großen Unterschied zum RvR in WAR. Was macht das PvPvE also so innovativ anders als andere Spiele? Hier lasse ich mich gern belehren, da ich mit 28 sicher noch nicht alle Facetten kennegelernt habe. Aber bisher ähnelt mir das zu sehr einem RvR-Gebiet in Warhammer. Selbst dass man während eines Bosskampfes von der gegnerischen Fraktion gestört werden kann, ist nichts neues. Wenn man es so sehen will, hatte das über 10 Jahre alte Ultima Online schon PvPvE. 

Über die letzten beiden "Neuerungen" Flugkampf und NPC hat sich Tikume schon geäußert.

Naja, das dies ja nur ein paar waren, kommt da sicher noch mehr von dir, oder? Wobei ich das allerdings nicht glaube, da ich genau diese Punkte irgendwie erwartet habe.

Ich hab den Gamestarartikel noch nicht gelesen, aber die werden sicherlich auch erzählen, warum sie eine gute 83 vergeben haben. Ich wette, es gibt genug die auch die von Gamestar positiv dargestellten Aspekte kritisieren würden, wenn man eine andere Ansicht darüber hat.

Ich glaube mittlerweile, es geht nur noch darum, dass das Spiel keine 90+ bekommen hat. Das merkt man auch daran, dass die Kritikpunkte als überzogen dargestellt werden. Da frage ich mich nur, wovor hat man Angst? Das NCSoft das Spiel fallen lässt, weil es keine 90% bekommen hat?


----------



## Synti (15. Oktober 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Was Praktikanten nicht alles "untermauern". Auch Medienunternehmen sind verpflichtet Buchhaltung zu führen und die Finanzberichte offenzulegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nicht böse sein, aber das ist mehr als naiv was du schreibst. natürlich werden die redaktionen beeinflußt und das ist mehr als ein alter hut.
die zeitschriften haben nur eine aufgabe: geld zu machen, wie jedes andere unternehmen auch. hierbei spielt die einnahme des zeitschriften-verkaufs eine sekundäre rolle.
primär geht es immer nur um die anzeigeneinahme. ein anderer wichtiger punkt in diesem business ist der content. über irgendwas muß ja geschrieben werden.

bestes beispiel ist AoC. top-wertungen über 80%. jeder der AoC getestet hat, mußte zum schluß kommen, das er ein solch verbuggtes spiel zum release 
noch gar nicht bewertet werden kann. viele "kleine" spiele die so verbuggt daher kamen wurde eine bewertung abgelehnt. bei AoC rieselte es aber anzeigenwerbung
und eine chance seine zeitschrift mit neuem AoC-Content vollzupumpen. ergo wurde da mitgemacht.

wow ist auch ein super beispiel: extrahefte können gedruckt werden und jede menge free content für die user. 
aktuelles beispiel ist die gamer-plus, die nichts bessere zu tuen hat als eine cd reinzupacken mit der werbung man kann 14 tage wow free testen...
dazu noch fette glorreiche artikel übers neue addon.

keine zeitschrift ist so blöde und bewertet solche spiele schlecht (wer will schon content lesen von schlechten games) da würde ja jeder zeitschriftenverlag selten dämlich sein.

jetzt nehmen wir mal aion. das erfolgreichste neue rollenspiel im größten markt (asien) mehrfach ausgezeichnet als bestes rollenspiel und bla blub.
witzigerweise wird kaum berichtet über aion, weder im vorfeld noch jetzt. (im gegensatz zu wow, wo addons schon beschrieben werden, wo keiner weiß wann die rauskommen)
gleichzeitig sieht man kaum bis keine anzeigenwerbung von aion. komischer zufall... 

gerade in den zeitschriftenverlagen gibt es sogenannte barter-deals.... *artikel gegen anzeigen.
*das ist ganz normales business. desto größer die anzeige desto größer der artikel. das wurde schon immer so gemacht und
seit der finanzkrise ist es noch schlimmer... das machen auch die ganz großen verlage so. fängt bei der tageszeitung an
und geht über alle branchen innerhalb der verlage. solche angebote bekommt unsere firma jede woche...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reaven985 (15. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Stigmasystem neu? Die Umsetzung mag anders sein, aber ob ich Scherben plus Stein brauch um ein neues Talent zu benutzen oder 50 Gold zum umskillen (alternativ genug Rufpunkte bei WAR). Es gab schon vor AION genug Spiele, wo man seinen Charakter individuell spezialisieren kann. Damit meine ich Spezialisierungen, die nicht vom Spiel automatisch vorgegeben werden. Einzig die Vorgehensweisen sich zu spezialisieren sind unterschiedlich.
> 
> Bisher erkenne ich zum Abyss keinen großen Unterschied zum RvR in WAR. Was macht das PvPvE also so innovativ anders als andere Spiele? Hier lasse ich mich gern belehren, da ich mit 28 sicher noch nicht alle Facetten kennegelernt habe. Aber bisher ähnelt mir das zu sehr einem RvR-Gebiet in Warhammer. Selbst dass man während eines Bosskampfes von der gegnerischen Fraktion gestört werden kann, ist nichts neues. Wenn man es so sehen will, hatte das über 10 Jahre alte Ultima Online schon PvPvE.
> 
> ...




Sorry wenn du kein unterschied zum RvR gebiet und dem Abyss findest solltest du echt mal zum Augenarzt. Ist dir den noch nie aufgefallen das die WAR RVR fast leer sind ausser an den Flagg und Festungspunkten? Ich glaube eher das du noch nie Aion gespielt hast. Darum PvPvE. 
Also irgendwie dreht sich hier alles nur darum was andere Spiele nicht haben. Mein post davor gelsen um was es eigentlich geht??


----------



## Roy1971 (15. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> jetzt nehmen wir mal aion. das erfolgreichste neue rollenspiel im größten markt (asien) mehrfach ausgezeichnet als bestes rollenspiel und bla blub.
> witzigerweise wird kaum berichtet über aion, weder im vorfeld noch jetzt. (im gegensatz zu wow, wo addons schon beschrieben werden, wo keiner weiß wann die rauskommen)
> gleichzeitig sieht man kaum bis keine anzeigenwerbung von aion. komischer zufall...
> 
> ...



witzig, wenn dann bei den Berichten um das besagte Addon noch dick "Achtung Spoiler" dran steht. Hey, ist noch nicht mal fertig.... und man weiss schon, was kommt?? Aber ich bin mir sicher, das besagte Addon wird wieder Spitzenwertungen einfahren.....


----------



## Heldentod1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich find das mit den wertungen schon ganz okay als ich damals mit wow angefangen habe hat es mich schon noch etwas mehr gefesselt als aion.

Trotzdem in wow is schoh lange die luft raus und aion werd ich sicher noch lange spielen auch mit einer 83% wertung und in paar jahren kommt dann wieder ein neues game so is der lauf der dinge kein spiel ist auf dauer spannend


----------



## La Saint (15. Oktober 2009)

Wer Tests von Spielezeitschriften als Grundlage für Entscheidungen nimmt, ist selber Schuld. Grundsätzlich sind alle sogenannten "Fachzeitschriften" Bestandteil eines Verwertungssystems. Alle Informationen sind so zu betrachten, als würden sie direkt vom Hersteller kommen. Objektivität gibt es nicht mehr sobald so ein Medium gewinnorientiert ist.

Für Spielezeitschrift gilt das ganz besonders, weil sie unverzichtbarer Bestandteil der Gewinnmaximierungskette sind. Die Medien erzeugen und schüren den Hype, die Hersteller fahren anschließend die dicken Gewinnen ein und danken es mit Exklusivität bei den Informationen und mit doppelseitigen Anzeigen. Es ist ein gegenseitige Geben und Nehmen.

Ein schönes Beispiel für diese unheilige Allianz zwischen Medien und Markt ist der Release von AoC. Nicht nur, dass Spielezeitschriften wie Gamestar die Plattform geboten haben, auf der Funcom das Blaue vom Himmel lügen konnte. Sie haben mit ihren geschönten Tests, Bewertungen und Berichten diesen Raubzug namens "Release" zum Teil erst möglich gemacht.

Warum Gamestar jetzt so verhalten mit Aion umgeht, werden wir nie erfahren. Sicher ist jedoch, dass es ein knallharter wirtschaftlicher Grund sein wird.

cu
Lasaint


PS: Weil wir hier gerade über Aion reden, gibt es einen Weg den Launcher zu umgehen und das Spiel direkt zu starten? Mich stört gewaltig, das der Launcher nach Beenden von Aion den Browser öffnet und die Homepage läd. Das dauert bei mir ewig und blockiert solange alles andere


----------



## Rocketdog (15. Oktober 2009)

Aion ist super, aber neutral betrachtet bietet WoW mehr Content. Alleine schon weil es Jahre länger auf dem Markt ist und schon 2 Addons "auf dem Buckel" hat. Aion ist vom Grundgerüst her aber mindestens gleich gut. Das Grinding muss für Europa und USA noch stark runtergefahren werden, dann ist schonmal der größte Kritikpunkt behoben.

Dass es tatsächlich Magazine gibt, die WoW eine Grafikwertung von mehr als 80% "gönnen" ist eigentlich eine Frechheit. Wenn ich hier etwas von 92% lese, wirds mir sogar richtig schlecht. Vergleicht man WoW mit anderen MMOs, ist es zwar nicht hässlich, aber die Grafikwertung gilt doch sicher allgemein und nicht nur auf MMOs betrachtet, oder? Vergleicht man nämlich WoW mit zB Crysis, dann kann es eigentlich nicht sein, dass beide Spiele die gleiche Grafikwertung bekommen.

Naja, ohne die "Zuschüsse" seitens der Hersteller gäbe es entweder noch mehr Werbung in den Heften oder eben keine supertollen weltexklusiven Artikel mehr... Schade.


----------



## gorbszn (15. Oktober 2009)

83 prozent is natürlich ein ergebnis, welches nur durch koppelgeschäfte, bestechung und so weiter entstanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


natürlich ist es auch zufall, dass die autorin genau dieselben kritikpunkte anspricht die auch in den diversen communitys rumgeistern. aber die kritiker sind ja auch alle auf der gehaltsliste von blizzard. auf metacritic kommt aion zufälligerweise auf eine ziemlich gleiche bewertung. das einzige was man kritisieren kann is das das endgame wohl kaum in die bewertung einfließen konnte. ich mein aber in errinerung zu haben, dass gamestar bei MMOs Monate später einen langzeittest hinterherschickt

das ist so lächerlich. ihr behauptet einfach irgendwas obwohl ihr gar keinen beweis habt, habt nur irgendwo mal irgendwas aufgeschnappt. ma abgesehen davon sind 83 gar nicht so schlecht. bei den reaktionen mancher aionfanboys könnte man genauso daraus schließen, dass sie selbst geld von ncsoft bekommen....verteidigen ihr spiel als wär es ihre mutter.


----------



## Randor2 (15. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> PS: Weil wir hier gerade über Aion reden, gibt es einen Weg den Launcher zu umgehen und das Spiel direkt zu starten? Mich stört gewaltig, das der Launcher nach Beenden von Aion den Browser öffnet und die Homepage läd. Das dauert bei mir ewig und blockiert solange alles andere



Jetzt muss ich doch mal ganz blöd fragen, auch wenns nicht wirklich ins Thema passt.
Und zwar hab ich nun schon oft gelesen dass sich die Aion Hp nach beenden des Spiels öffnet. Bei mir hat sich die noch nie geöffnet, weder Closed Beta noch Open Beta noch jetzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (15. Oktober 2009)

Junge du kleiner Fanboy, komm runter von deinem Tripp, ich könnte echt reiern.
Äh die Zeitschrift gibt meinem Lieblingspiel keine 100% ich erschisse mich mit einem nassen Strick.
Ich habe mir mal die Wertung angeschaut, es stimmt alles, und 83 ist ne super wertung!
Was erwartest du? Das spiel ist noch in der Entwicklung, damals hatte WoW auch nicht die fülle an punkten bekommen, wie es die heute hat,
und falls dir die Zeitschrift nicht gefällt lies Computer Bild Spiele. -.-
Und es ist einfach gewinn bringender über WoW zu schreiben als über AION, da WoW viel mehr Abonnenten hat.
So und 83% heißt das alle mal ein Blick reinwerfen können.


----------



## Synti (15. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> Wer Tests von Spielezeitschriften als Grundlage für Entscheidungen nimmt, ist selber Schuld. Grundsätzlich sind alle sogenannten "Fachzeitschriften" Bestandteil eines Verwertungssystems. Alle Informationen sind so zu betrachten, als würden sie direkt vom Hersteller kommen. Objektivität gibt es nicht mehr sobald so ein Medium gewinnorientiert ist.
> 
> Für Spielezeitschrift gilt das ganz besonders, weil sie unverzichtbarer Bestandteil der Gewinnmaximierungskette sind. Die Medien erzeugen und schüren den Hype, die Hersteller fahren anschließend die dicken Gewinnen ein und danken es mit Exklusivität bei den Informationen und mit doppelseitigen Anzeigen. Es ist ein gegenseitige Geben und Nehmen.
> 
> ...



absolut und das hat nichts mit gerüchten oder vermutungen zu tuen. das ist die branche und das finanzmodel eines zeitschriftenverlages.
der einzige unterschied innerhalb der verlage sind die kosten für die wohlwollenden redaktionellen beiträge. einfache faustregel:
desto größer der verlag desto mehr muß in anzeigenkampangnen investiert werden.

btw. mein launcher öffnet auch keine website... weder beim öffnen noch beim schließen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorbszn (15. Oktober 2009)

niemand bestreitet dass es so etwas gibt. aber 83 ist nicht zerrissen und auch nich hochgelobt. eine durchschnittswertung für ein durchschnittsspiel. diesen test jetzt als DAS beispiel für angebliche geschäfte zwischen medien und publishern zu machen ist einfach QUATSCH. Dafür sind die kritikpunkte einfach viel zu deckungsgleich mit dem echo aus den communities.

btw aion sonderhefte wären auch ziemlich lukrativ aber es werden natürlich immer nur argumente gebracht, die die eigene aussage unterstützen


----------



## greeNpowa (15. Oktober 2009)

wackalion schrieb:


> Es ist doch bekannt das die GameStar bezahlt wird von Firmen wi zB Blizzard, dass die gute Wertungen raus hauen.



ja ne, und in deiner welt haben die illuminaten nen anschlag auf den papst vor, während neo damit beschäftigt ist morpheus aus nem wolkenkratzer zu holen?
omg, made my day xDDDD


----------



## Synti (15. Oktober 2009)

damit man mal ein feeling hat, um wieviel geld es hier geht.
beispiel pcgames: 1 seite werbung für ein jahr kostet:

> 171.000,- Euro.

wenn ich als spielehersteller nur in pcgames und pcaction werbung schalte, komme ich
auf kosten in höhe von über einer viertel millionen euro. 
wieviele gamer-zeitschriften gibt es? 10? oder 15?

weder wird ein normales unternehmen anzeigenwerbung in zeitschriften bezahlen die schlechte kritiken über seine spiele
veröffentlicht, noch wird ein verlag auf die kohle verzichten wollen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die spieleindustrie braucht gar keinen druck ausüben, sie schaltet einfach keine anzeigen mehr...
das ist druck genug...


----------



## Mikehoof (15. Oktober 2009)

> niemand bestreitet dass es so etwas gibt. aber 83 ist nicht zerrissen und auch nich hochgelobt. eine durchschnittswertung für ein durchschnittsspiel.



Mmh können wir uns nicht einfach drauf einigen das 83% eine gute Wertung ist und das Aion nicht für jeden das ÜBERSPIEL sein muß?


----------



## Heldentod1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Mmh können wir uns nicht einfach drauf einigen das 83% eine gute Wertung ist und das Aion nicht für jeden das ÜBERSPIEL sein muß?



Ein spiel was jedem gefällt gibt es eh nicht!


----------



## gorbszn (15. Oktober 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Mmh können wir uns nicht einfach drauf einigen das 83% eine gute Wertung ist und das Aion nicht für jeden das ÜBERSPIEL sein muß?



ich finde eh dass ne bewertung scheissegal is. jeder soll sich selbst ne meinung bilden. ja, es kann manchmal vor dem kauf helfen. wenn ich es schon gekauft hätte und ich hätte spaß an AION, dann würde mir das doch am allerwertesten vorbei gehen was irgendein redakteur schreibt! hier gleich ein thread aufzumachen und verschwörungstheorien zu spinnen, steht einfach in keiner relation zu diesem doch der realität recht nahekommenden review.


----------



## Shintuargar (15. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn du kein unterschied zum RvR gebiet und dem Abyss findest solltest du echt mal zum Augenarzt. Ist dir den noch nie aufgefallen das die WAR RVR fast leer sind ausser an den Flagg und Festungspunkten? Ich glaube eher das du noch nie Aion gespielt hast. Darum PvPvE.
> Also irgendwie dreht sich hier alles nur darum was andere Spiele nicht haben. Mein post davor gelsen um was es eigentlich geht??



Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Die große Neuerung ist also, dass die Gebiete mit Schlachtfeldzielen und Festungen dichter mit Mobs bevölkert sind? Hey, dann ist die Knochenwüste auf WoW-PvP-Servern ja auch PvPvE...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es tut mir weiterhin leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen, dass ich AION spiele, ansonsten hätte ich keinen 28er Jäger. Und was ich da im unteren Abyss vorfinde, sind ein paar Questgeber, jede Menge Mobs die Abysspunkte bringen und Festungen sowie Artefakte. Der einzige wirkliche Unterschied ist, dass man die Schlachtfeldziele bei WAR einnimmt und nichts weiter mit ihnen anfangen kann.

Ja, ich habe deinen ersten Beitrag gelesen und schon meinen Kommentar dazu abgegeben. Meine letzten Beiträge handeln aber darum, was es denn tolles neues in AION gibt. Schließlich hast du es so dargstellt, dass AION ja besser als WoW bewertet werden MUSS (also 90+), weil es viel mehr neues gebracht als Blizzard mit ihren zwei Addons. Und das hast du ins Spiel gebracht, also musst du auch damit rechnen, dass deine Aussagen hinterfragt werden.

Aber lass gut sein, ich sehe ja selbst wo AION für MICH Defizite hat. Wenn du meinst, es ist ein 100% Spiel für dich, dann ist das ok. Aber lebe damit, dass es Leute gibt, die der Gamestar recht geben und das es sogar Leute gibt, die finden dass Gamestar viel zu gut bewertet hat. Geschmäcker und Prioritäten sind nunmal unterschiedlich.


----------



## Kalikas (15. Oktober 2009)

scheiss auf die Wertung, die Leute vergleichen ein frisches Spiel mit WoW was schon lange draussen ist, Würde man Aion mit WoW so vergleichen wie WoW beim release war, naja dann sieht es anders aus.

Hauptsache man hat Spass und das habe ich, mehr als bei WoW, aber Wow war auch geil.

Wenn Aion erstmal paar Patche hat und nen Add on wer weiss wie es dann abgeht^^

Ich bewerte alles selber und esse nie ein Brot was mir hingeworfen wird, ich backe es selber!


----------



## Acuria (15. Oktober 2009)

Achso, die Musik ist Scheiße also machen wir sie einfach aus und dann gibs auch keine Punkte abzug.

Sry ich selbst Spiele Aion auch gern aber aufgrund der vielen Bugs, Texturfehler, teilweise Nervige Musik hätte Aion von mir gerade mal ne 70 bekommen.


----------



## Gen91 (15. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Sry ich selbst Spiele Aion auch gern aber aufgrund der vielen Bugs, Texturfehler, teilweise Nervige Musik hätte Aion von mir gerade mal ne 70 bekommen.



Hmm also ich hatte die ersten beiden Probleme bis jetzt gar nicht (bis auf die Wasserränder, diese flackern, wenn ich drüber hinweg fliege, war allerdings in vielen anderen Spielen auch, denke also, dass das an meinem PC liegt) zur Musik kann man nur sagen, es ist halt aus Korea und da verbinden sie mit einer Fantasywelt andere Musik.

Möchte Aion jetzt nicht verteidigen, aber du verallgemeinerst so, dass andere Leute denken können, diese  "Probleme" hätte jeder.


----------



## La Saint (15. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Sry ich selbst Spiele Aion auch gern aber aufgrund der vielen Bugs, Texturfehler, teilweise Nervige Musik hätte Aion von mir gerade mal ne 70 bekommen.



Wir müssen unterschiedliche Spiele spielen. Von welchen Bugs und Texturfehlern redest du? Gemessen an den letzten 3 großen MMORPGs war der europäische Release von Aion "godlike". Man kann Aion sicher ein paar Dinge vorwerfen, mangelnde Innovation vielleicht, oder von mir aus auch die (in meinen Augen stimmungsvolle) Musik. Aber ganz gewiss nicht Bugs. Hier stürzt der Client nicht im Viertelstundenrythmus ab, hier hat man kein Memoryleak, hier frißt das Postsystem nicht Items, hier haben die Stats auf den Rüstungsteilen auch eine Auswirkung. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dir fehlt eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Zadig (15. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Achso, die Musik ist Scheiße also machen wir sie einfach aus und dann gibs auch keine Punkte abzug.
> 
> Sry ich selbst Spiele Aion auch gern aber aufgrund der vielen Bugs, Texturfehler, teilweise Nervige Musik hätte Aion von mir gerade mal ne 70 bekommen.



Viele Bugs ? Texturfehler ? Also ich hab die komischerweise nicht. Die Musik ist dagegen wirklich etwas seltsam, das aber nur teilweise. Manchmal ist sie auch richtig gut. Auch die Soundeffekte sind nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Das wäre sicherlich besser gegangen. Dagegen sind aber andere Dinge eben der Hammer (Allen voran die Animationen, ich habe noch kein MMO gespielt, wo das so gut aussieht).

Die Gamestar-Wertung würde ja eigentlich ganz ok sein, allerdings hat es einen faden Beigeschmack, denn die Jungs scheinen da kein Konzept zu haben und sind selten objektiv. GTA IV 93 Prozent, ein völlig verbugtes Game auf dem PC das bei extrem vielen Usern erst gar nicht gelaufen ist. Der Kauf war ein Blindflug, lief es, war alles fein (Obwohl die Bedienung auf dem PC alles andere als Komfortabel ist), lief es nicht Pech gehabt. Dagegen Arma 2 66 Prozent, wegen ähnlicher Fehler. GTA IV ist sicherlich vom Gameplay besser .... aber der Unterschied ist krass, wie kann ein Spiel das so verbugt und PC unfreundlich ist, auf dieser Plattform 93 Prozent bekommen.

Mit anderen MMO's ist es ähnlich. Man bewertet nach Hype, oder nach großen Entwicklerstudios. Es könnten sich ja Leser abwenden, oder die großen Studios einen nicht mehr einladen. 

Deswegen geb ich auf Bewertungen in Zeitschriften meist einen Sch.... ! Foren und kleinere Internetplattformen sind dazu sehr viel besser geeignet, weil sich unabhängiger sind.


----------



## Norjena (15. Oktober 2009)

Was erwartet ihr von solchen Spielezeitschriften?

Vor allem Gamesstar und Co taugen eh nix, ich weiß schon warum, ich die seid Jahren nicht mehr kaufe.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Achso, die Musik ist Scheiße also machen wir sie einfach aus und dann gibs auch keine Punkte abzug.
> 
> Sry ich selbst Spiele Aion auch gern aber aufgrund der vielen Bugs, Texturfehler, teilweise Nervige Musik hätte Aion von mir gerade mal ne 70 bekommen.



diese kampfmusik ist bloße geschmackssache und hat in der bewertung eigentlich nix verloren...also ich mag die..und die umgebungsmusik ist immer ist top und passend..trotzdem gab es wegen sound einen punktabzug..naja..professionell sit das jetzt nicht..und überhaupt...ich dachte bewerungen dürfen bei denen nur gemacht werden wenn man ein spiel komplett kennt..auf lvl29 kennen die das spiel sicherlich nicht komplett...aber nicht desto trotz..die performence und grindingprobleme sollten die bewertung meiner meinung nach sogar auf ne 80 runterdrücken..wenn die aber weg sind..100! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich spiele noch nicht sonderlich lang. Aber bei dem Kriterium "Kampfmusik" muss ich Gamestar rechtgeben. Die ist ein totaler Griff ins Klo. Sowas kann man vielleicht in Asien bringen, aber hier nicht. Das ist meine Meinung. Und da ändert es auch nichts daran, daß man sie deaktivieren kann. Wenn ich eine Musik deaktivieren muss, weil sie nicht zu ertragen ist, dann ist sie nun mal schlecht gewählt.

Ansonsten finde ich die Wertung bisher nicht so abwägig. Wohl gemerkt von allem, was ich bisher gesehen habe und das ist wie gesagt noch nicht sonderlich viel.
Die Quests sind bisher durchschnittliche Kost. Die Grafik ist für mich auf dem Niveau von Warhammer. Also auch nur Durchschnitt. Viel mehr kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.

Was ich immer viel schlimmer finde ist, daß die Wertungen von Wow immer viel zu hoch sind. Und da ist es eigentlich fast egal, in welcher Zeitschrift du schaust. Blizzard kann Scheiße bauen, soviel sie wollen. Ne 90 ist ihnen sowieso schon sicher. Aber gut, daß ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Norjena (15. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> GENAU. 2004! Damals war diese Grafik krank xD. Und für jetzige Zeiten ist Aion Grafik eben nur Durchschnitt. Außerdem zählt bei Grafik nicht nur das tolle Aussehn sondern auch die Gestaltung. Wenn du in einem Wald 100% sauberen Boden hast dann kannst auf die Grafik scheißen.



Die WoW Grafik war schon damals Mist, nichtmal für ein MMO war die wirklich gut. (für die Fanboys, ich rede von der Technik, nicht vol Stil, der ist Geschmackssache)

An Klos, Musik ist Geschmackssache, ich will richtigen Metall als Kampfmusik, soll ich jetzt rumpfinsen warum da kein Metall kommt? Immerhin wollen nicht alle diese Musikrichtung in einem Spiel, sie können, egal mit welcher Musik, nur einen Teil der Com treffen, dem Rest wird es nicht gefallen, das ist numal so, da Musik also rein subjektiv ist, dürfte sie in einer Bewertung nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Magmion (15. Oktober 2009)

von mir 60% , habe jetzt bis lvl 35 gespielt und ab kjetzt nur noch grinden fu aion nicht mit mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalikas (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde di eMusik gut. Man soll auch bedenken, wie die anderen schon sagten, Asien ist ne ganz anderer Kultur.


----------



## Cerom (15. Oktober 2009)

83 % für Aion wäre schon recht gut bewertet finde ich. Mehr hätte es eigentlich nicht verdient. Ich hätte es eher mit 70 % bewertet.

Nur wenn man diese Bewertung WoW gegenüberstellt ist 83 % lächerlich gering. Was müßte dann WoW bekommen 53 % ?


----------



## Treni (15. Oktober 2009)

finde die bewertung eh zu hoch für aion!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. Oktober 2009)

Zu wenig spielerklärende videos? Am anfang wird einem die steuerung doch gesagt und gezeigt. Wollen die sehen wie man im dmg ganz oben ist?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Die WoW Grafik war schon damals Mist, nichtmal für ein MMO war die wirklich gut. (für die Fanboys, ich rede von der Technik, nicht vol Stil, der ist Geschmackssache)
> 
> An Klos, Musik ist Geschmackssache, ich will richtigen Metall als Kampfmusik, soll ich jetzt rumpfinsen warum da kein Metall kommt? Immerhin wollen nicht alle diese Musikrichtung in einem Spiel, sie können, egal mit welcher Musik, nur einen Teil der Com treffen, dem Rest wird es nicht gefallen, das ist numal so, da Musik also rein subjektiv ist, dürfte sie in einer Bewertung nicht vorkommen.



Ist in meinen Augen absoluter Schwachsinn. Bei einen Rollenspiel musst du die breite Masse treffen. Das heißt, daß du die Musik so treffen musst, daß sie sich jeder anhören kann, egal ob er jetzt Techno, Metall oder sonst was hört.

Das ist bis jetzt in jedem mmo gelungen. Man kann sie also so gestalten. In Aion ist es ein Griff ins Klo. Da könnt ihr hundertmal mit Geschmackssache argumentieren. Sie ist schlecht gewählt.
Und das kann ich dann als Fachzeitschrift auch schlecht bewerten. Fakt!

Irgendwelches Techno-Gedudel und das sag ich sogar als jemand, der auf Schranz steht, daß hat in einen Spiel dieser Art nichts im Kampfgeschehen zu suchen. Das geht einfach zu sehr in eine Richtung. Sowas kannst du wie gesagt in Asien machen, aber nicht hier.

Die Musik muss ganz einfach schlicht, aber stilvoll gehalten werden. So das sie sich eben jeder anhören kann. Siehe Aoc, siehe Daoc, siehe Wow, schau hin wo du willst.
Sie alle können es. Aion ist in dieser Hinsicht mißraten.

Deswegen auch berechtigterweise Punktabzug.


----------



## Carangil (15. Oktober 2009)

Gamestar Wertung hin oder her, ich würd Aion auch so in der unteren Hälfte der 80er sehen. Zu viel Grind, z.T. unansehnliche Bodentexturen, ausgesprochen nervige Kampfsounds (klar, persönlicher Geschmack), stupide Quests (ja, es geht auch anders ... ein paar mehr interessante Quests hätten es schon sein dürfen).

Allerdings: über 90% für WoW hätte ich auch im Leben nicht vergeben.


----------



## Teal (15. Oktober 2009)

ei8th schrieb:


> Ich finde 83% auch in Ordnung. Lediglich die 90%+ , die sämtliche Magazine regelmäßig an WoW vergeben sind mir suspekt. Ein MMO so einfach auf einer Skala von 1-100 zu bewerten ist aber auch nicht wirklich machbar. Imho.


Sehe ich auch so. Schaut mal die Spielezeitschriften von Anfang der 90er an. Damals war die Bestwertung bei ~89%. Spiele die 60%+ hatten waren da schon "gut". Das Problem ist imho das die meisten Zeitschriften inzwischen zu sehr zwischen Schwarz und Weiß unterscheiden, wenn sie die Wertung vergeben. Richtiges Mittelmaß gibt es kaum noch laut denen... Achtet mal darauf!

Die WoW-Wertung dürfte darum so hoch sein, weil es immer noch als Maß aller Dinge angesehen wird im MMO-Sektor - und wohl nur darum. Allgemein ist WoW inzwischen schon wieder ziemlich veraltet... Aber hier fehlt eben der kritischere Blick auf den Markt, der mit der Zeit verloren ging.


----------



## Norjena (15. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ist in meinen Augen absoluter Schwachsinn. Bei einen Rollenspiel musst du die breite Masse treffen. Das heißt, daß du die Musik so treffen musst, daß sie sich jeder anhören kann, egal ob er jetzt Techno, Metall oder sonst was hört.
> 
> Das ist bis jetzt in jedem mmo gelungen. Man kann sie also so gestalten. In Aion ist es ein Griff ins Klo. Da könnt ihr hundertmal mit Geschmackssache argumentieren. Sie ist schlecht gewählt.
> Und das kann ich dann als Fachzeitschrift auch schlecht bewerten. Fakt!



Ich hatte in WoW den Sound sogar komplett aus, würde ihn aber deswegen nicht bewerten, da mir manche der "Lieder" sehr gut gefallen haben (Nethersturm oder Schattenmondtal sind einfach episch), viele andere aber nicht (Naxx zb) anhören musste ich sie aber trotzdem. Außer ich schalte sie aus.


----------



## Zafric (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe letztens extra mal Sound angemacht in Aion, weil man mir sagte, dass die Musik voll cool ist. Und ich find sie persönlich auf jedenfall gelungen.
Da das Spiel ursprünglich für die breite Masse in Asien gemacht wurde, und es dort einen kleinen Unterschied in Hinsicht auf den Musikgeschmack gibt, sollte dies nicht bewertet werden. Meinetwegen kanns halt kommentiert werden und der Artikelschreiber kann sagen "Ich fand nach kurzer Zeit die Musik unerträglich", aber das hat nichts mit dem Spiel zu tuen, sondern nur eigene Meinung. 

Weil ich nun nicht auf Metal oder Rock stehe, gebe ich Guitar Hero einfach mal ne Wertung von 20%, weil man nicht drum rum kommt in dem Spiel?

P.s.: Mittlerweile höre ich allerdings wieder Internetradio, bin im Voicechat oder schaue fern beim Zocken, ist nunmal irgendwann immer das selbe im Hintergrund und kann ermüden beim grinden.


----------



## Harika (15. Oktober 2009)

Die Wertung von 83 ist doch super. Sagt jedem der will das man bedenkenlos zugreifen kann. Der Threadersteller und der Rattenschwanz dahinter sind doch nur sauer dass ihr Spiel hinter dem "voll blöden" WoW gewertet wird und die Hoffnung zerstört ist dass man es WoW mit einer besseren Wertung heimzahlen kann.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich hatte in WoW den Sound sogar komplett aus, würde ihn aber deswegen nicht bewerten, da mir manche der "Lieder" sehr gut gefallen haben (Nethersturm oder Schattenmondtal sind einfach episch), viele andere aber nicht (Naxx zb) anhören musste ich sie aber trotzdem. Außer ich schalte sie aus.



Das mag ja sein. Aber ich denke, du verstehst, was ich sagen wollte. Du kannst natürlich nicht jedermanns Geschmack treffen. Aber du kannst eine Musik definitiv so gestalten, daß sie relativ neutral ist und trotzdem aber einen gewissen Charm hat, stilvoll ist und einfach Klasse hat. Damit triffst du mit Sicherheit auch nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber die allermeisten können sich die Musik anhören, ohne schreiend davon zu laufen. Der eine findet sie vielleicht sogar gut und beim anderen läuft sie halt einfach vor sich hin, ohne das er sie großartig zur Kenntnis nimmt.

Nur wenige fühlen sich dazu veranlasst, die Musik auszuschalten, weil sie nicht zu ertragen ist. Wenn sie jemand ausschaltet, dann meist, weil er seine Musik nebenbei hören möchte.

Die Musik in Aion ist aber so gewählt, daß sie zumindest in Europa nur wenigen gefallen dürfte und ein großer Teil sie deaktiviert, weil er sie einfach unerträglich findet. Wäre genauso, wenn ich jetzt Black Metal in einen Spiel als Musik hernehme. 5% finden es mega, der Rest läuft schreiend davon.

Die Musik ist ganz einfach für den europäischen Markt schlecht gewählt für ein Spiel in diesem Genre. Und das hat nichts mit Geschmack zu tun. Und das kann ich nicht nur, daß muss ich sogar negativ zur Kenntnis nehmen und es entsprechend in meine Bewertung überführen. Ansonsten hätte ich meiner Meinung nach als Fachzeitschrift komplett versagt.

Desweiteren finde ich es auch unzumutbar, was da im Chat abgeht. Da laufen Goldangebote in einer Geschwindigkeit durch und entstellen den Chat auf eine derart unannehmbaren Weise, daß man einfach sagen muss: "Leute, sowas könnt ihr hier nicht bringen!"

Das man den Chat abschalten kann ist hier auch absolut kein Argument. Soetwas hier einen zahlenden Kunden zu präsentieren ist eine Frechheit.


Und allein diese zwei Tatsachen sorgen meines Erachtens schon allein dafür, daß hier immo keine bessere Wertung drin ist. Sowas kannst du in Asien bringen, aber hier nicht.

Die Lokalisierung schlug mal abgesehen von der eigentlichen sprachlichen Übersetzung in jeder Hinsicht fehl. Und in Hinsicht auf den Chat sogar in absolut tragischer Weise.



Harika schrieb:


> Die Wertung von 83 ist doch super. Sagt jedem der will das man bedenkenlos zugreifen kann. Der Threadersteller und der Rattenschwanz dahinter sind doch nur sauer dass ihr Spiel hinter dem "voll blöden" WoW gewertet wird und die Hoffnung zerstört ist dass man es WoW mit einer besseren Wertung heimzahlen kann.



Eine blödsinnige und kindische Behauptung. Mal abgesehen davon, daß wie ich oben schon mal erwähnt habe, die Bewertungen eines jeden Wow-Patch/Addon eh unverschämt sind.
Und da schließe ich absolut keine der derzeit bekannten Fachzeitschriften aus. Die können machen was sie wollen, eine 90 wäre das Mimimum, was man vergeben würde. Meist sind es noch einige Prozent mehr.

Allein, wenn man Wow von technischer Seite betrachtet, liegt da bereits der Hase im Pfeffer.


----------



## Norjena (15. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Desweiteren finde ich es auch unzumutbar, was da im Chat abgeht. Da laufen Goldangebote in einer Geschwindigkeit durch und entstellen den Chat auf eine derart unannehmbaren Weise, daß man einfach sagen muss: "Leute, sowas könnt ihr hier nicht bringen!"
> 
> Die Lokalisierung schlug mal abgesehen von der eigentlichen sprachlichen Übersetzung in jeder Hinsicht fehl. Und in Hinsicht auf den Chat sogar in absolut tragischer Weise.



Die Goldspammer sind äußerst nervig das stimmt, ich bin aber hier nur auf die vom TE genannten Punkte eingegangen, den ganzen Artikel kenne ich nicht, aber Goldspammer dürften da sicherlich auch (zurecht) zu finden sein.

Die Lokalisierung bisher geht, nur mit den Geschlechtern haben sie es ordentlich versemmelt, ansonsten sind mir nicht viele grobe Patzer aufgefallen, aber etwas nachgebessert sollte es werden.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Oktober 2009)

Was hat ein Chat mit Lokalisierung am Hut?
Nichts.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was hat ein Chat mit Lokalisierung am Hut?
> Nichts.



Völliger Quatsch. Im Endeffekt kann alles mit Lokalisierung zu tun haben. Der Grafikstil, der Chat, die Musik, einfach alles. Die Sprache bildet nur eine Komponente.
Die Gepflogenheiten sind auf den einzelnen Kontinenten einfach völlig unterschiedlich. Während ich mir gut vorstellen kann, daß es in Japan oder China garnicht als so ungewöhnlich empfunden wird, wenn da pro Sekunde 20 Goldwerbungen druchrattern, so ist es für den europäischen Markt einfach nicht tragbar.

Lokalisierung kann sich also auf alles mögliche auswirken. Und in diesem Fall hätte man dafür Sorge tragen müssen, daß der Chat so nicht präsentiert wird.
Zum Beispiel mit einen Spamfilter, den es hier absolut nicht zu geben scheint.

Von 50 Japanern werden dir wahrscheinlich 5 sagen, daß sie deswegen nicht weiterspielen werden. Wenn du in Deutschland frägst, dann wirst du eine weitaus höhere Zahl bekommen.
Lokalisierung! Merkst du was?

Denk also lieber etwas nach, bevor du redest.


----------



## Scharamo (15. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Aion Spieler
> 
> Als ich gestern ein bisschen im Internet am surfen war, kam ich auf die Seite Gamestar. Dann sah ich, das die Gamestar Aion bewertete.
> Sie bewerteten Aion mit einer lächerlichen 83 was für mich total unverständlich ist (somit schlechter als WAR). Bei einem Kritikpunkt musste ich aber lachen.
> ...



mimimi


----------



## neo1986 (15. Oktober 2009)

Böse böse ...... hätte ich es getestet hätte ich ihm 0% gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harika (15. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Eine blödsinnige und kindische Behauptung. Mal abgesehen davon, daß wie ich oben schon mal erwähnt habe, die Bewertungen eines jeden Wow-Patch/Addon eh unverschämt sind.
> Und da schließe ich absolut keine der derzeit bekannten Fachzeitschriften aus. Die können machen was sie wollen, eine 90 wäre das Mimimum, was man vergeben würde. Meist sind es noch einige Prozent mehr.
> 
> Allein, wenn man Wow von technischer Seite betrachtet, liegt da bereits der Hase im Pfeffer.



Ja alles ist unverschämt, der einzige Kritikpunkt die überholte Technik, welche auch viele Vorteile für den Kunden bringt stuft WOW runter. Dies vollkommen zu recht, ansonsten ginge sich sicher auch 95+ aus.  
Aion hat nunmal mehr Schwachpunkte als WOW was die weltweite Bewertung durch Fachzeitschriften auch wiederspiegelt. Und das ist nicht nur eine oder zwei.


----------



## pulla_man (15. Oktober 2009)

zum beispiel die extrem lange levelkurve, das extrem langatmige crafting system, keine szenarien die ein ausgeglichenes pvp ermöglichen, der asiatische style (welcher nicht jedem zusagt) und so weiter und sofort. ich hab aion bereits nach 8 leveln in der closed beta abgehakt und hätt dem spiel wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr als 80% gegeben


----------



## Kyragan (15. Oktober 2009)

All das was du als negativ aufzählst, außer dem Setting, sind "Spätfolgen" des WoW-Casual-MMO-für-alle-Wahns. In Everquest und Co wären das die größten Pluspunkte gewesen.
Nur dass man das Leveln als zeitgemäß/üblich und das Crafting als motivierend empfand.
Das PvP ist das gerechteste dass du finden kannst, wenn wir von der Massenbasis ausgehen für die AionPvP konzipiert sind. Ungleichgewicht durch unterschiedliche Serverpopulation bei den Fraktionen gibt es nicht und Klassen die als zu stark oder zu schwach empfunden werden stechen in der Masse ebenfalls weniger hervor als in kleineren Gruppen.


----------



## Misuma (15. Oktober 2009)

Gamestar???

ah die jo ich weiss es wieder...   das sind die die spiele bewerten abhängig der dollar zahl die der publisher an sie überweist.

News sind bei denen generell schon 3 tage+ im netz bekannt und per COPY and PASTE auf die Hp geklatscht!


Ich kann mich noch an zeiten erinnern.. so 8 jahre + da war gamestar noch die gamestar!


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Harika schrieb:


> Ja alles ist unverschämt, der einzige Kritikpunkt die überholte Technik, welche auch viele Vorteile für den Kunden bringt stuft WOW runter. Dies vollkommen zu recht, ansonsten ginge sich sicher auch 95+ aus.
> Aion hat nunmal mehr Schwachpunkte als WOW was die weltweite Bewertung durch Fachzeitschriften auch wiederspiegelt. Und das ist nicht nur eine oder zwei.



Jop! Träum weiter! 95 und mehr, daß haben die Hits, bei denen alles passt. Wow macht viel gut und ist in vielen Sachen Referenz. Aber eine 90 Wertung, geschweige dem über 90 ist witzlos.
Allein Technik und mangelhafter PvP-Content lässt eigentlich rein objektiv betrachtet schon keine 90er Wertung mehr zu. Die Tatsache, daß sie es nach all den Jahren bisher erst geschafft haben, eine einzige Klasse reinzubringen, leider auch nicht. Die Einfachheit mancher Dinge, wie zum Beispiel das billige Crafting-System tut ein weiteres. Oder zum Beispiel, daß es kein richtiges Kombo-System gibt. Es gibt viel, was Wow perfekt macht und viel, was ziemlich mies ist. Eine 90er Wertung ist inzwischen einfach nur unrealistisch, wenn andere nicht mal annährend das bekommen. 



pulla_man schrieb:


> zum beispiel die extrem lange levelkurve, das extrem langatmige crafting system, keine szenarien die ein ausgeglichenes pvp ermöglichen, der asiatische style (welcher nicht jedem zusagt) und so weiter und sofort. ich hab aion bereits nach 8 leveln in der closed beta abgehakt und hätt dem spiel wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr als 80% gegeben



Ein langatmiges Crafting-System ist in meinen Augen eher ein Vorteil. Und die Wow-Szenarien, die kannst du doch auch in der Pfeife rauchen. Alle Nase lang wird hier geändert und da geändert, weil jeder nur am heulen ist. Ob das nun Balance oder Belohnungen sind. Mal verkommt BG zu etwas, daß einfach garnichts mehr wert ist, dann soll es wieder mehr wert werden, aber sowieso keine Linie, keine Konsequenz, einfach kein garnichts ist da bei Blizzard ersichtlich. Die tanzen nur noch nach der Pfeife von irgendwelchen Spielern und bewegen sich vom einen Extreme ins andere. Und kassieren dafür dann 90er Wertungen ab. LOL!



Kyragan schrieb:


> All das was du als negativ aufzählst, außer dem Setting, sind "Spätfolgen" des WoW-Casual-MMO-für-alle-Wahns. In Everquest und Co wären das die größten Pluspunkte gewesen.
> Nur dass man das Leveln als zeitgemäß/üblich und das Crafting als motivierend empfand.
> Das PvP ist das gerechteste dass du finden kannst, wenn wir von der Massenbasis ausgehen für die AionPvP konzipiert sind. Ungleichgewicht durch unterschiedliche Serverpopulation bei den Fraktionen gibt es nicht und Klassen die als zu stark oder zu schwach empfunden werden stechen in der Masse ebenfalls weniger hervor als in kleineren Gruppen.



/sign


----------



## Astravall (15. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Aion Spieler
> 
> Als ich gestern ein bisschen im Internet am surfen war, kam ich auf die Seite Gamestar. Dann sah ich, das die Gamestar Aion bewertete.
> Sie bewerteten Aion mit einer lächerlichen 83 was für mich total unverständlich ist (somit schlechter als WAR). Bei einem Kritikpunkt musste ich aber lachen.
> ...



Wieso? Weil AION doch nicht der Heilsbringer ist? Besonders schmunzeln musste ich bei der Aussage im Testvideo dass AION bei großen Schlachten (60vs60) ruckelt wie bei Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Entschuldigt ... hatte das Thema nur gerade in der Forenübersicht gesehen ... ich bin ja schon wieder still und verziehe mich wieder ins WAR-Forum ... aber nachdem Wochenlang AION im War-Teil des Buffed-Forums so zum Himmel gelobt wurde konnte ich nicht anders. Sorry.
Ich finde den Gamestar-Test gut und es werden eben auch mal Kritikpunkte angesprochen. 83% ist immernoch eine gute Wertung für ein Spiel bei Gamestar.

MfG Michael


----------



## Nuffing (15. Oktober 2009)

ich würd Aion auch nicht arg mehr als 80 Geben, es ist eben nicht das non plus ultra roxer spiel wie viele es gern hätten, klar kann man es Subjektiv für sich gut finden, aber wenn man Objektiv bleibt gibts schon einige kritikpunkte. (Edit: Noch mal für leute die gleich rum heulen, Leute die kritik an was üben müssen das volle produkt deswegen nicht schlecht finden, Kritik punkte gibt es bei jeden spiel, keins ist Perfekt, also lasst eure "spiels halt net" sprüche)

Auserdem, ne 83 ist ne richtig gute wertung.


----------



## Wieslmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Legt mal Eure Brillen ab. 
Zum einen möchte ich auch noch anmerken dass ich es selber spiele und schon vor einiger Zeit mit WOW aufgehört habe.

Aion ist momentan qualiativ nicht mehr als ein Free2play game und genauso spielt es sich auch.
Zum Thema Musik erinnert es mich noch an meine Amiga 500 Zeit (Turrican usw.) Einige haben jetzt eventuell ein Déjà-vu,..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade bei der Musik und den Sounds scheiden sich ja die Geister. Ich war dieses Jahr auf einem absolut tollen Rockkonzert und hätte meine Karte nicht für 500 Euro verkauft wobei sich ein Anderer eventuell höchstens einen Papierflieger gebastelt hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Argumente dass es erst gerade herausgekommen ist, sollte jeder gleich wieder verwerfen da es dieses Spiel in der der Releaseversion schon seit einem Jahr gibt. 
Weiters sollte man bei jeder Kritik niemals die Tatsache aus den Augen verlieren, dass SW Firmen Spiele nicht machen weil sie der Menschheit einen Gefallen tun wollen, sondern es geht ums Geld und um sonst nichts.
Damit will ich sagen, dass man kein Produkt verteidigen muss da eine Firma der Verkäufer und der Spieler in dem Fall der Kunde ist. 


Ich verstehe die Leute nicht die auf der einen Seite sehr hohe Ansprüche an ein MMO haben, aber auf der anderen Seite dass schon als sehr positiv bewerten wenn ein Spiel keine Fehler hat,....???
Gerade bei diesem Punkt schleicht sich ein leichter Gedanke des Kontrasstprinzipes ein, der sich  anscheinend durch die vielen gescheiterten Projekten der letzten Jahre eingschlichen hat.
Auf gut Deutsch: Naja ist zwar nicht der Hammer aber wenigtens läufts,......
Momentan ist leider die Situation so, dass jeder schon seit teilweise Jahren auf ein neues MMO wartet was sich nur so ungefähr wie WOW spielt, denn die meisten AION Spieler und dass behaupte ich 
jetzt mal kommen wahrscheinlich von WOW....
Denn überlegt doch alle mal, was hat die meisten (sicher nicht alle) denn so lange beim WOW gehalten? Das Sammeln, die Gemeinschaft, das Erbeuten von Items die sonst noch fast keiner hat, das Entdecken,... usw.

Die Gamestar bewertung finde ich mehr als gerechtfertigt, da AION momentan finde ich nur interessant ist, weil es auch wieder Instanzen und PVP gibt, alles wieder ziemlich bunt ist, die Charaktere Style haben usw.
Schon lange kann man beobachten das viele der MMO Community nach einem ählichen Spielprinzip wie WOW wenn auch im übertragenen Sinne lächzt.
Das Problem ist leider und dass ist jetzt auf die  breite Masse bezogen ( mit ausser acht lassen der Nischen MMO's ) da es kaum Alternativen gibt und man einfach eine gewisse sogenannte ''rosarote Brille'' aufhat.
Der Mensch ist leider so dass er alles vergleicht, wenn auch im Unterbewusstsein.

Die Gamestarwertung ist wenn man es mit diesem Blickwinkel sieht (wobei dies hier geschriebene wie gesagt NUR meine Meinung ist) völlig in Ordnung da sich Software generell nicht dadurch auszeichnet dass sie keine Fehler hat. 

Edit: Zum Vergleich  der WOW Wertung eventuell nicht ganz gerechtfertigt, aber viele sind von WOW schon abgesprungen weil es einfach langweilig oder was auch immer geworden ist, AION ist neu und toll.
Dadurch werden auch die Bewertungen ganz anders interpretiert oder nicht verstanden.
Lg


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Wieslmann schrieb:


> Legt mal Eure Brillen ab.
> Zum einen möchte ich auch noch anmerken dass ich es selber spiele und schon vor einiger Zeit mit WOW aufgehört habe.
> 
> Aion ist momentan qualiativ nicht mehr als ein Free2play game und genauso spielt es sich auch.
> ...




das problem ist doch nicht die bewertung von aion, sondern die bewertung im verhältnis zu wow und andere games wie aoc und war.
auch wenn einige meinen wow ist besser, rechtfertigt es niemals solche differenzen.

nach meiner ansicht:
aion:   89 > wow:   84 > Hdro: 80 > AoC und War vielleicht eine 70




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (16. Oktober 2009)

> Sehe ich auch so. Schaut mal die Spielezeitschriften von Anfang der 90er an. Damals war die Bestwertung bei ~89%. Spiele die 60%+ hatten waren da schon "gut". Das Problem ist imho das die meisten Zeitschriften inzwischen zu sehr zwischen Schwarz und Weiß unterscheiden, wenn sie die Wertung vergeben. Richtiges Mittelmaß gibt es kaum noch laut denen... Achtet mal darauf!



Na ja gibt es mitunter schon noch, aber wenn man jetzt mal an die Masse der Spiele denkt, die dem Käufer zur Auswahl stehen - und das sind im Gegensatz zu früher einfach mehr als man überhaupt spielen kann - warum sollte der sich dann noch etwas zulegen, dass "nur" mittelmäßig ist?

Das führt eben dazu, dass ein Spiel, dass unter 70% bewertet wird, dem Empfinden nach genausogut 0% haben könnte. Es ist eine eindeutige Empfehlung es nicht zu kaufen weil es deutlich bessere Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Wieslmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Nur mal so aus Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

damals monkey island 2. Amiga Joker, Meiner Meinung nach bis heute eines der genialsten Adventures und damals schon durch den commodore sound chip seiner Zeit weit voraus.Bekam für die Musik 70% !!!!!!! 
Wer von der 80er Spielergeneration hat es nicht gespielt, und kann sich auf die typische Musik nicht mehr erinnern? Glaub sehr wenige. 

Wertung 87% .  Auch nicht der Burner, aber

http://www.kultboy.com/index.php?site=t&id=1280


----------



## Shadowphoenix (16. Oktober 2009)

Aion hat meiner meinung nach diese wertung nicht ganz verdient es ist besser als WAR auf jeden fall aber auf kein fall ein 90ger spiel dafür ist es einfach nicht gut genug(noch nicht) ich sah net eine mission wo man net laufen /sammeln oder nur töten muss... das kampfgeschrei von nahkämpfern nervt +die musik eine gegenantwort wie kan man ja austellen ist lächerlich willste stumm spielen oder eigene musik dazu höhren ja das musste ich auch machen aber es ist nicht das was man sich wünscht. die grafik istz zwar klasse und die IDEE mit dem flügeln is super aber das reist es net rum ne 85ger wertung ist max... zuminist bis man das endgame kennt den gamestar leser wissen das sie bei mmo´s immer erst das lvln bewerten und 1-2 monate später kommt dan immer in 4 monats abschnitten ein kontrol besuch mit neuer wertung ! in den sinne cucu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

meiner Meinung nach ist die Bewertung völlig in Ordnung. Ich hätte sogar eine tiefere Wertung abgegeben. Aber das ist alles Geschmacksache. Ich mag keine Asiagegrindegames. Und an Aion merkt man eben das es von dort ist und alles auf diese Kultur zugeschnitten ist. Es fängt bei der Musik an und hört im Stil auf. Aber wem es gefällt soll es spielen. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Morlas (16. Oktober 2009)

andere zeitschriften bewerten aion auch nicht besser, da kriegt es auch immer ein "gut".
und an so einer wertung gibt es doch nichts auszusetzen!
um ein sehr gut zu bekommen muss ein game halt fast perfekt bzw die genre referenz sein!
und da aion(noch nicht wer weiss was die zukunft bringt) nicht perfekt ist und auch das rad nicht wirklich neu erfindet,
ist die bewertung "gut" bzw 83% mehr als gerechtfertigt und eine sehr gute und objektive bewertung.


----------



## Dröms (16. Oktober 2009)

wackalion schrieb:


> Es ist doch bekannt das die GameStar bezahlt wird von Firmen wi zB Blizzard, dass die gute Wertungen raus hauen.
> 
> Diese Wertung ist Absolut lächerlich. 89% oder gar 90% wären angemessen.



ach es ist bekannt^^ dann zeig mir mal bitte wo für diese info die offizelle quelle ist.
lern lieber mal vorsichtiger mit deinen behauptungen zu sein als einfach grobe unterstellungen zu posten


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

die argumentation, daß aion keine bessere bewertung verdient hat, weil es nichts neues gibt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
jedes neue spiel was auf den markt kommt hat nicht wirklich was neues... alles war irgendwie schon da.

und wow kann gar nicht mehr die referenz am markt sein. die waren vielleicht die ersten die ein mmo "mundgerecht" für die masse
entwickelt hat, aber das war 5 vor jahren. hier wird soviel subjektives gelabert aber kaum fakten.

vielleicht sollten einige mal die perspektive ändern:
wenn aion vor 5 jahren rausgekommen wäre und jetzt wow sein release gemacht hätte, würde wow maximal eine 70 bekommen.
wow würde zerrissen werden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morlas (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> die argumentation, daß aion keine bessere bewertung verdient hat, weil es nichts neues gibt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> jedes neue spiel was auf den markt kommt hat nicht wirklich was neues... alles war irgendwie schon da.
> 
> und wow kann gar nicht mehr die referenz am markt sein. die waren vielleicht die ersten die ein mmo "mundgerecht" für die masse
> ...




der springene punkt ist das 90% hier nicht objektiv sind und nur aion fanboys...wäre wow nicht schon solange auf dem markt und würde jetzt erst rauskommen, hätte es sicher eine zeitgemäße grafik(was ja eig der größte + punkt von aion ist) und die spieler hätten sich nicht schon an wow satt gesehen, würde wow sicher trotzdem eine 90% wertung kriegen und aion wahrscheinlich eine schlechtere als es jetzt bekommen hat!
und 80% der aion spieler würden dann garnicht erst aion spielen.


----------



## demoscha (16. Oktober 2009)

in der pc games war auch nen netter artikel über champions online. da schreiben se, das kurz vor releas ne bewertung nicht möglich sei. nen paar seiten weiter war denn ne fetter bericht von aion, das zu dem zeitpunkt auch grade erst rausgekommen war. und siehe da: endkontent wurde doch tatsächlich mit wow verglichen und hat dabei ziemlich mieß abgeschnitten. und die haben auch noch mehr verglichen. das kampfsystem, 8aion:8wow. was ich akzeptieren kann, obwohl ich es wichtiger finde, kombos zu haben als viele skills, von denen man immer wieder die selben 5 einsetzt. atmosphäre: aion7 : wow9. ich weiß nicht worans liegt, aber das hätte ich als spieler beider spiele duchaus anderherum bewertet. einsteigerfreundlichkeit aion9:wow10. ist in ordnung. technik, aion9:wow8. da hätte bei mir wow höhstens 7 bekommen. hat ja nun mal leider nur  dx8.1. hat ja auch nichts damit zu tun, das wow nen gutes spiel ist.
 ja, und letzten endes haben se dann emen mal den endkontent bewertet. mit aion8 und wow9. wobei ich mich frage, haben die jetzt in 3 tagen nen  50er hochgespielt? wie wollen se das den beurteilen können? 
warscheinlich haben se in ihrer redaktion ne kristallkugel stehen..........
für mich wirkt das alles son bischen sonderbar. und wie schon jemand vor mir geschrieben hat. wer das lies und danach nen spiel beurteilt, der liest auch die bild.
man sollte halt nicht vergessen, das dem axel springer verlag auch noch einige kleine verläge in deutschland gehören.(fast alle!) und das son "monopol" nunmal auswirkungen auf die pressefreiheit hat kann sich ja wohl jeder selber denken. und da es auch in anderen pressebereichen so ist, das reporter zu nem kleinen urlaub eingeladen werden, auf dem se dann mal irgend etwas vorgestellt bekommen, über das se dann schreiben könnten,(müssen se ja nicht. lol') und von diesen urlauben dann auch noch mit irgend welchen geschenken zurückkommen.........
muß ich mich weiter auslassen???
is doch eh alles gefakt!
und meine spielerbewertung für aion ist 90%(und wenn noch nen bischen dran gebastelt wird kann die noch steigen!)
wobei ich den endkontent leider nicht mit einbeziehen kann

mfg akim


----------



## Roy1971 (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> und wow kann gar nicht mehr die referenz am markt sein. die waren vielleicht die ersten die ein mmo "mundgerecht" für die masse
> entwickelt hat, aber das war 5 vor jahren. hier wird soviel subjektives gelabert aber kaum fakten.
> 
> vielleicht sollten einige mal die perspektive ändern:
> ...


Sehe ich auch so. Wenn man sich die Kritik der Gamestar objektiv ansieht, muss man einfach sagen, dass viele kritisierte Dinge einfach "subjektiv" sind. Und Testberichte sollten alles andere als "subjektiv" sein. Das, und nur das werfe ich der Gamestar vor. Ob Aion nur 83 % 90 % und gar nur 50 % bekommen hätte... ist mir egal. Viel wichtiger sind die genannten Kritikpunkte. #

Das die meisten hier um die Prozentwertung rumeiern, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Betrachtet doch Aion mal Objektiv.

Sicher gibt es viele Dinge, die man bemängeln kann, nein sogar muss (schlachartiger Levelaufbau, damit keine frei Welt (auch wenns nur die Anfangsgebiete betrifft), Dc´s in Massenschlachten, innovationsarmes Gameplay). Aber es gibt (zumindest meiner Meinung nach) auch viele Dinge, die in Aion gut sind. Aion zu kritisieren, weil man die Musik nicht mag oder weil es nicht neues gibt (innovationsarm), weil die Levelphase zu lang ist oder auch sonst irgendwas finde ich nicht gerechtfertig. 

Musik = Geschmacksache, Wow-Wolk im Oktober/November 2008 wurde bereits in der Betaphase sowas von hoch gelobt, so dass ich, als es raus kam, mangel´s Innovation sowas von enttäuscht war (aber trotzdem bekam es Spitzenwertungen), die lange Levelphase find ich persönlich super, da hab ich halt noch nen bissel vor mir (WoW Endcontent = Char x steht in shatrath rum und guckt sich die gegend an oder grast Ini x zum y malsten ab...bringt mir also nix, wenn ich einen CHar in 4 Wochen auf Max mit voll Equip leveln kann). 

Ich kann auch die Leute alle nicht verstehen, die hier über "AsiastyleMMO" meckern.... jedem war doch bewust, dass es ein MMO aus Korea ist. Ich kauf ja auch keinen Mercedes und mecker dann, dass es kein BMW ist.... verstehe es einfach nicht. 

Ich für meinen Teil kann mit Aion sehr gut leben. Persönlich kann ich den ganzen Hype um WoW nicht mehr sehen und erwarte einfach ein wenig Objekivität. Allein diese monatlichen WoW-Sonderhefte braucht kein Mensch, weil eh zum 100 mal die optimale Skillung von X oder Instanzenguide y drin ist.


----------



## Morlas (16. Oktober 2009)

demoscha schrieb:


> ja, und letzten endes haben se dann emen mal den endkontent bewertet. mit aion8 und wow9. wobei ich mich frage, haben die jetzt in 3 tagen nen 50er hochgespielt? wie wollen se das den beurteilen können?



ich weiss aus eigener quelle da ich mal ein praktikum bei einer spielezeitschrift gemacht habe, das die tester von dem spieleherstellern mehrere chars bekommen z.b. lvl10 lvl20 lvl30 usw um die verschiedenen gebiete testen zu können.
gibt auch hersteller die ihnen zum testen eingeschränkte gm rechte geben.


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Morlas schrieb:


> der springene punkt ist das 90% hier nicht objektiv sind und nur aion fanboys...wäre wow nicht schon solange auf dem markt und würde jetzt erst rauskommen, hätte es sicher eine zeitgemäße grafik(was ja eig der größte + punkt von aion ist) und die spieler hätten sich nicht schon an wow satt gesehen, würde wow sicher trotzdem eine 90% wertung kriegen und aion wahrscheinlich eine schlechtere als es jetzt bekommen hat!
> und 80% der aion spieler würden dann garnicht erst aion spielen.




wow mit neuer grafik würde trotzdem versagen. ich habe wow trotzdem gerne gespielt, seit release und bin in den 5 jahren 
sogar über die deathmines hinaus gekommen.

90% für wow? für was denn?
- das kampfsystem ist bei wow rundenbasiert.
- alle chars sehen gleich aus. 
- stats können nicht übertragen werden
- klamotten sehen aus, als wäre ich bei den powerrangers (das ist mal wirklich asiastyle)
- korrumpierte story
- aufgewärmter content (neuestes addon) 
- mieses unbalanced pvp
- unspielbare laggs (stichwort tausend winter)
- hubschrauber und motorräder in einem fantasyspiel
- grindelemente für wirklich doofe (dailyquests und archievments)
- causales leveln für jedermann
- ein skillsystem für berufe, wo ich genau einen tag brauche
- ein talentsystem was mir vorgibt wie ich skillen muß
- klassen, die so causal sind, das jede klasse praktisch alles kann.
etc. etc.

also ohne gag, wer heute wow eine 90 geben will, der hat echt ne wow-brille auf...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Oktober 2009)

Morlas schrieb:


> ich weiss aus eigener quelle da ich mal ein praktikum bei einer spielezeitschrift gemacht habe, das die tester von dem spieleherstellern mehrere chars bekommen z.b. lvl10 lvl20 lvl30 usw um die verschiedenen gebiete testen zu können.
> gibt auch hersteller die ihnen zum testen eingeschränkte gm rechte geben.



was in diesem falle wohl nicht eintrifft sonst hätten wir wohl auch bilder davon gesehen


----------



## Rorgak (16. Oktober 2009)

Gehts euch eigentlich schlechter oder besser wenn ihr hier über die Bewertung rummeckert? Der eine mag x lieber als y der andere doch eher y als x und wieder ein anderer mag beides!

Für mich selber kam Aion nie in Frage:
1.) Ich hasse grinden
2.) Ich mag den asiatischen stil nicht

Und mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal ob WoW nun 100%, 95% oder 40% bekommt, ich spiele es so oder so auch nicht xD. Jedem das seine und akzeptiert de Meinungen der anderen!


----------



## Morlas (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> also ohne gag, wer heute wow eine 90 geben will, der hat echt ne wow-brille auf...




hab ganz sicher keine wow brille auf weil ich wow nur 3monate gespielt hab und das ist schon lange zeit her.
aber aion eine über 90% zu geben und ich spiele selbst aion und auch gerne ist halt mal unrealistisch und in keinster weise objektiv.


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Morlas schrieb:


> hab ganz sicher keine wow brille auf weil ich wow nur 3monate gespielt hab und das ist schon lange zeit her.
> aber aion eine über 90% zu geben und ich spiele selbst aion und auch gerne ist halt mal unrealistisch und in keinster weise objektiv.



mir gehts nicht um die wertung als solches, sondern um die bewertung im verhältnis zu wow.
wow hat dann niemals eine >90 verdient. beide spiele sind dann im >80er bereich... 

wie ein vorredner hier schon gepostet hat. eine heutige bewertung unter 80 ist eine bewertung die eigentlich nichts anderes sagt als:
crap spiel, kauf das nicht... und eine bewertung über 90 sagt, kauf das spiel, das ist der mega-hammer...


----------



## Fox82 (16. Oktober 2009)

Im Pc Games Test hat AION nicht schlecht abgeschnitten und auch nicht im Endcontent "mies" abgeschnitten, das einzige was PC Games geschrieben hat ist, dass bei AION sicher noch einiges an Content nachgepatched wird...Meiner subjektiven Meinung nach hat die PC Games AION sogar eher gehyped!

Außerdem ist es mir doch vollkommen Wayne was irgendein NAP in der PC Games oder bei GameStar testet denn mir muss das Spiel ja Spaß machen...zum TE kann ich allerdings sagen, dass das Geschreibsel von Ihm doch sehr Fanboyish ist und versteh mich nicht falsch, ich spiele AION auch nur ist ne 83er Wertung für ein garantiert kein EPIC Fail! AION wäre bei mir noch schlechter weg gekommen, weil der Maßstab eben sehr hoch liegen muss, da AION schont seit einem Jahr in Asien auf dem Markt ist und zwar hier mit wenig Bugs daher kommt, aber die Bugs die AION hat sind ziemlich schwer, wie z.B. diese dauernden CTD´s im Pandemonium, da AION wohl nur 2 GB RAM erkennt genauso wie das wohl auch aus Korea bekannte Goldseller SPAM Problem (Gut ist kein Bug, aber etwas um das sich NCSoft wohl nicht wirklich kümmert)...

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich find AION wirklich gut und es macht mir Spaß nur darf man nicht alles mit einer rosaroten Brille sehen und meiner Ansicht nach kann man ein Spiel eben erst dann beurteilen wenn man zumindest mal max. Level hat...


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Gehts euch eigentlich schlechter oder besser wenn ihr hier über die Bewertung rummeckert? Der eine mag x lieber als y der andere doch eher y als x und wieder ein anderer mag beides!
> 
> Für mich selber kam Aion nie in Frage:
> 1.) Ich hasse grinden
> ...



mich würde mal interessieren, welches mmo du goil findest?


----------



## Morlas (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren, welches mmo du goil findest?




der spielt fly for fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaueko (16. Oktober 2009)

Moin!

ich versteh net wieso sich so viele über diese 83% oder wieviel das war aufregen.
Haben die jetzt alle gehofft das Aion mehr % oder bessere Noten als WoW bekommt und damit "offiziell" der "WoW-Killer" wird!?
Wenn euch Aion gefällt - spielt Aion. Wenn euch WoW gefällt - spielt WoW. Oder wenn ihr zuviel Zeit und Geld habt - spielt beides, wenns euch spaß macht.
Aber flamed doch net die Leute nur weil sie nicht 100% eurer Meinung sind...

Ich finde die 83% ok. (vielleicht wären aber auch 85 angebracht gewesen!!!111) 
So der Uber-Burner mit lauter Neuerungen ist das Spiel ja nu auch nicht. Und wie's mit der Langzeitmotivation aussieht können uns momentan wohl nur Koreaner wirklich sagen.


----------



## Fox82 (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> mir gehts nicht um die wertung als solches, sondern um die bewertung im verhältnis zu wow.
> wow hat dann niemals eine >90 verdient. beide spiele sind dann im >80er bereich...
> 
> wie ein vorredner hier schon gepostet hat. eine heutige bewertung unter 80 ist eine bewertung die eigentlich nichts anderes sagt als:
> crap spiel, kauf das nicht... und eine bewertung über 90 sagt, kauf das spiel, das ist der mega-hammer...



Das seh Ich nicht so, denn WOW ist und bleibt nun mal das erste Spiel, dass MMO´s Massentauglich gemacht hat und dafür oder grad weil es WOW schon solange (erfolgreich) am Markt gibt und es somit das ausgereifteste ist (sei jetzt mal dahingestellt ob sich viele Spieler dort langweilen weil die Addons auch meiner Meinung nach immer nur aufgewärmtes Spielgut sind).

AION, WAR, AOC, HDRO und wie Sie alle heißen müssen sich eben an WOW messen lassen und diese Spiele und auch sämtliche neue Spiele die in diese Kerbe schlagen müssen sich den Vergleich zu WOW gefallen lassen auch wenn sie vielleicht einige Sachen anders machen! Wie oft erwische Ich mich denn dabei mir Gedanken darüber zu machen, welche Klasse in AION vergleichbar mit einer WOW-Klasse ist um eben besser einschätzen zu können welche Klasse ich spielen will, weil ich die WOW-Klassen auswendig kenne...

Spiele mit einer Wertung unter 80% sind auch nicht immer Crap sondern haben eher einige Fehler (meist technische Bugs, schlechte KI und am seltensten Grafik) und werden deshalb nicht als schlecht beurteilt sondern eher als -befriedigend-! Ganz ehrlich, ich hab mir auch schon Spiele gekauft, wenn sie eine 70er Wertung bekommen haben weil man heute soviel nachpatchen kann und grad am PC eine aktive Modderszene hat! Bestes Beispiel OFP: Dragon Rising hat auch ne kack Wertung bekommen, aber das ist mir so herzlich egal und Ich werds mir kaufen, weil Ich lang drauf gewartet habe...


----------



## Fox82 (16. Oktober 2009)

Der wirkliche WOW-Killer wird Star Wars: The Old Republic...*vorsichhinorakel*...SO!!!!!!111einself!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raj88 (16. Oktober 2009)

Wenn AION eine 90er Wertung bekäme, dann müsste es auch ein Massentaugliches MMO sein. Das bedeutet "Casual" / "Epixx4Free" / "Instant Lvl50" usw. also nein danke.


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Das seh Ich nicht so, denn WOW ist und bleibt nun mal das erste Spiel, dass MMO´s Massentauglich gemacht hat und dafür oder grad weil es WOW schon solange (erfolgreich) am Markt gibt und es somit das ausgereifteste ist (sei jetzt mal dahingestellt ob sich viele Spieler dort langweilen weil die Addons auch meiner Meinung nach immer nur aufgewärmtes Spielgut sind).



nur weils ie die ersten waren, sind sie nicht die referenz. yahoo war praktisch auch die ersten in puncto suchmaschine.
in puncto wow, kann man mir echt nichts erzählen... ausgereiftes spiel?

ein mmo hat doch entscheidende spielelemente, dazu zählt sicherlich nicht die musik und nicht die grafik.
aber pvp und pve. das ganze pvp-system in wow ist weder ausgereift noch sonst irgendwas. es ist wow bis heute nicht gelungen,
im ansatz ein dynamsiches einigermaßen balanced pvp-system zu integrieren, weder zum start noch nach 5 jahren...
was hat das mit referenz zu tuen?


----------



## Morlas (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> nur weils ie die ersten waren, sind sie nicht die referenz. yahoo war praktisch auch die ersten in puncto suchmaschine.
> in puncto wow, kann man mir echt nichts erzählen... ausgereiftes spiel?
> 
> ein mmo hat doch entscheidende spielelemente, dazu zählt sicherlich nicht die musik und nicht die grafik.
> ...



die masse an mmorpg spieler sind aber nicht pvp spieler sondern pve und da ist wow einfach besser meiner meinung nach...


----------



## DerAl81 (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde die Wertung eigentlich ganz treffend. 
Die Wertungen gehen ja meist eher an die breite Masse
und eben diese hat an der Musik keine Wahre Freude,
was ich so mit kriege.
Wenn von 100 Leuten 75 die Musik nicht gefällt wiegt das schon
schwerer, auch wenn es eigentlich eine Subjektiv ist.

Also ich spiele Aion auch recht gerne, muss aber sagen,
dass mir andere MMOs im Ansatz und von der Idee besser gefallen
haben.

Aion macht vieles richtig, macht aber an vielen Stellen kleine
Fehler, die eben erst nacht einiger zeit sehr nervig werden.

Meine Favoriten sind dabei:

Musik, Respawnzeiten in Elitegebieten, Mobmasse in Elitegebieten, Kosten nach dem Tod
und ein mir unbegreifliches Aggrosystem.

Aber wie schon gesagt alles Subjektiv und deshalb auch meine ca.80% anderen mag es mehr zusagen.


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Morlas schrieb:


> die masse an mmorpg spieler sind aber nicht pvp spieler sondern pve und da ist wow einfach besser meiner meinung nach...



mag gut sein, aber aion hat schon vor release in korea geschrieben, das aion ein pvp spiel ist.
endcontent ist pvp in aion und nichts anderes. nur der weg dorthin ist gepflastert mit pve elementen..

deswegen finde ich, kann ich auch nur das vergleichen was ein spiel offiziell bieten will.
aion will pvp bieten... ich bin ja auch nicht traurig wenn ich ein rennspiel kaufe und in diesem spiel der fußball zu kurz kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren, welches mmo du goil findest?



Ich spiele Warhammer Online auf nem englischen Server und bin damit momentan voll und ganz zufrieden!


----------



## Morlas (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> mag gut sein, aber aion hat schon vor release in korea geschrieben, das aion ein pvp spiel ist.
> endcontent ist pvp in aion und nichts anderes. nur der weg dorthin ist gepflastert mit pve elementen..
> 
> deswegen finde ich, kann ich auch nur das vergleichen was ein spiel offiziell bieten will.
> ...




im pvp bereich müsste man es mit gw vergleichen weils ja pvp mmo ist und was hat das für ne bewertung?


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Morlas schrieb:


> im pvp bereich müsste man es mit gw vergleichen weils ja pvp mmo ist und was hat das für ne bewertung?



ich finde das man aion überhaupt nicht korrekt bewerten kann, weil doch keiner wirklich sagen kann,
wie das pvp im endcontent sein wird...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morlas (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich finde das man aion überhaupt nicht korrekt bewerten kann, weil doch keiner wirklich sagen kann,
> wie das pvp im endcontent sein wird...
> 
> 
> ...



und jetzt sind ma endlich an einem springenden punkt angekommen.....
eine bewertung ohne das wichtigste in dem spiel pvp im endcontent ist eine "erste" bewertung von 83% doch super!
hätte ich in der schule immer 83% also gut bekommen wäre ich glücklich gewesen^^


----------



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> nur weils ie die ersten waren, sind sie nicht die referenz. yahoo war praktisch auch die ersten in puncto suchmaschine.
> in puncto wow, kann man mir echt nichts erzählen... ausgereiftes spiel?
> 
> ein mmo hat doch entscheidende spielelemente, dazu zählt sicherlich nicht die musik und nicht die grafik.
> ...


Klar zählt in einem MMO die Grafik wie die Musik dazu. Und das sind sehr wichtige Elemente. Wen ich mir AION anschaue und AOC bekomme ich ein schaudern was Grafik anbelangt. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Shintuargar (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> nur weils ie die ersten waren, sind sie nicht die referenz. yahoo war praktisch auch die ersten in puncto suchmaschine.
> in puncto wow, kann man mir echt nichts erzählen... ausgereiftes spiel?
> 
> ein mmo hat doch entscheidende spielelemente, dazu zählt sicherlich nicht die musik und nicht die grafik.
> ...



Das ist eben Ansichtssache, ich persönlich empfinde WoW ausgereift. Die Dinge die du weiter oben aufgezählt hast, sind DEINE persönlichen Präferenzen. Ein Bäcker bietet knuspigere Brötchen an, der andere etwas "wätscheligere". Du magst lieber die knuspigere Variante und findest demnach den anderen Bäcker mies. Aber es gibt halt auch Leute, die lieber die andere Variante mögen und eben deinen Bäcker schlechter finden.

Und was willst du dauernd mit PvP? Meinst du ernsthaft, WoW hat die Wertungen ausschließlich für PvP bekommen? Um es dir nochmal in Erinnerung zu rufen, WoW wurde einst als reines PvE-Spiel konzipiert. Wenn ich danach gehen würde, was AION an PvE bietet, dann bekäme es von mir keine 85%, sondern weitaus weniger. Aber wie wir gelernt haben, wer AION wegen PvE spielt, ist sowieso falsch dort (wurde hier ja immer propagiert). Vom Gesamtpaket her gefällt MIR WoW nachwievor besser. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und wenn ein Spiel kommt, was dieses ändert, habe ich kein Problem mit das zuzugeben. Immerhin reden wir von einem Spiel und keinen lebenswichtigen Dingen.

Hier wurde doch immer geschrieben, dass NCSoft doch schon lange vor Blizzard ein Bigplayer im MMO Sektor ist. Die wären genauso in der Lage gewesen etliche Anzeigen zu schalten um so im Gegenzug bessere Wertungen zu erhalten.. Hier wird immer so getan, als ob Blizzard die einzigen wären, die das könnten. Hallo? Hinter WAR steht EA, gerade die hätten ein Interesse gehabt dass die Zeitschriften die Wertung pushen. Hier tun manche ja echt so, als wäre NCSoft ein kleines Krauterunternehmen, welches gegen die geballte Blizzardsche Finanzkraft nichts entgegenzusetzen und deshalb keine Chance hat, hohe Wertungen zu erhalten.

Und ehrlich, selbst 85% für WoW würden nichts ändern. Was zieht ihr euch an der 90 auf? Erinnert mich an "Unverschämtheit, 15 Euro zahl ich dafür nicht, nebenan kostet es nur 14,99". Man sieht nur die 14, zahlt aber doch fast das selbe.


----------



## Fox82 (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> nur weils ie die ersten waren, sind sie nicht die referenz. yahoo war praktisch auch die ersten in puncto suchmaschine.
> in puncto wow, kann man mir echt nichts erzählen... ausgereiftes spiel?
> 
> ein mmo hat doch entscheidende spielelemente, dazu zählt sicherlich nicht die musik und nicht die grafik.
> ...



Klar ist das PVP-System bei WOW echt ebscheiden und versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mit WOW nach BC aufgehört und bin weiß Gott kein WOW-Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Ich hab eben nur mal versucht mich in die Rolle eines "PC-Zeitschriften-Redakteurs" zu versetzen und evtl. so zu argumentieren wie der das tun würde! Ich sehe WOW in vielen belangen nicht als Referenz weil es vor WOW schon Spiele gab die vieles besser gemacht haben als WOW es dann gemacht hat NUR mit WOW wurde eines Salonfähig und das ist "Casual-MMO" zocken...jetzt meckern wahrscheinlich die WOW-Classic Spieler wieder, dass WOW zur Classic Zeit nicht Casual war aber im Vergleich zu UO, DAOC oder SWG war WOW schon damals sehr viel mehr Casual weil es eben wesentlich Einsteigerfreundlicher war als das z.B. sehr Komplexe SWG...für mich ist Casual auch gar nicht negativ behaftet, es sagt für mich nur, dass im Bezug auf MMO´s ein Spiel Einsteigerfreundlich ist und man sich von der Komplexität nicht tief rein Knien muss, wenn man das nicht will!
Klar hat man bei WOW auch den Endcontent, die Raids die Zeit kosten etc. nur geht die Entwicklung mehr dazu mit wenig Aufwand möglichst viel zu erreichen...Früher waren MMO´s NERD Terrain und heute spielen auch Bushido-Kids WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Morlas schrieb:


> und jetzt sind ma endlich an einem springenden punkt angekommen.....
> eine bewertung ohne das wichtigste in dem spiel pvp im endcontent ist eine "erste" bewertung von 83% doch super.




ich glaube aber das gamesstar ihre wertung nicht so reflektiert hat wie wir es hier tuen...
die finden ja schon das neue addon von wow, was keiner kennt und noch keiner gesehen hat und noch keiner weiß wann es rauskommt
als besonders gut gelungen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Klar ist das PVP-System bei WOW echt ebscheiden und versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mit WOW nach BC aufgehört und bin weiß Gott kein WOW-Fanboy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich stimme dir echt zu... und wow ist auch ein top-spiel gewesen und ist es sicherlich heute auch noch. 
blizzard hat die tür in richtung mmo und vermarktung ganz weit aufgerissen... aber wow ist nun wirklich ein kuchen den man dreimal gegessen hat und
blizzard selber glaubt wohl auch nicht mehr an ihr game, sonst würden sie ja nicht mit hochdruck ein neues mmo basteln...


----------



## Shintuargar (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich glaube aber das gamesstar ihre wertung nicht so reflektiert hat wie wir es hier tuen...
> die finden ja schon das neue addon von wow, was keiner kennt und noch keiner gesehen hat und noch keiner weiß wann es rauskommt
> als besonders gut gelungen...
> 
> ...



Keiner kennt ist gut, es gab die Blizzcon. Außerdem werden Redakteuere auch öfters mal eingeladen, auch wenn sie erstmal keine Details preisgeben dürfen. Oder wie meinst du, kamen vor zwei jahren die ersten Berichte von AION zustande (da habe ich das erste Mal von gelesen). AION bekam als Ersteindruck übrigens ein gut. Komisch, was noch keiner kannte und gesehen hatte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag:



> blizzard selber glaubt wohl auch nicht mehr an ihr game, sonst würden sie ja nicht mit hochdruck ein neues mmo basteln...



Oh Mann, seit wann ist es Frevel mehrere MMOs laufen zu haben? AION hätte demnach nie erscheinen dürfen, weil NCSoft nur an Lineage festhalten durfte? Oder bist du der Meinung, Lineage 2 ist in den Augen von NCSoft nichts mehr wert, weshalb AION entwickelt wurde? Oh, Moment...in AION haben sie ja dann auch kein Vertrauen mehr, bald kommt ja GW 2....

Mann, Mann, Mann....man kann sich echt was zusammenreimen...


----------



## Fox82 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich verurteile hier keines der MMO´s und hab viele davon auch gespielt und meistens auf max. Level...Ich bin froh, dass Ich die Auswahl habe weil ich doch ab und an Abwechslung möchte...Wenn Ich Bock auf Hobbits hab spiel Ich einfach meinen HDRO-Barden weiter, wenn Ich Köpfe abhacken will gehts zu AOC, bei ner packenden PVP-Schlacht spiele ich WAR und wenn Ich geil Raiden will geh ich wieder zu WOW (okay, da müsst ich erstmal 10 Level und Equip nachfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)!

It´s good to have the choice!


----------



## Ichweissnichts (16. Oktober 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Ich verurteile hier keines der MMO´s und hab viele davon auch gespielt und meistens auf max. Level...Ich bin froh, dass Ich die Auswahl habe weil ich doch ab und an Abwechslung möchte...Wenn Ich Bock auf Hobbits hab spiel Ich einfach meinen HDRO-Barden weiter, wenn Ich Köpfe abhacken will gehts zu AOC, bei ner packenden PVP-Schlacht spiele ich WAR und wenn Ich geil Raiden will geh ich wieder zu WOW (okay, da müsst ich erstmal 10 Level und Equip nachfarmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich springe auch gerne, aber so dynamisch, wie du das beschreibst, würde das zwingend einen aktiven Account bei jedem der 4 Spiele bedeuten, also ca. 60 € pro Monat.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (16. Oktober 2009)

Klar wird WOW auch viel gehyped und jedes ADDON quasi gottgleich zelebriert aber das ist auch bei anderen Blizzard Games so...das ist wohl dann einfach so, weil auch die Redakteure Fanboys sind und diese Blizzard-Mikrowellen Mahlzeiten ohne zu murren in sich reinschlingen ohne zu merken, dass aufgewärmtes zwar für ne Zeit lecker schmeckt aber einem irgendwann zum Hals raushängt! Den Eindruck hab Ich bei PC-Zeitschriften eh immer, auch da hocken Leute wie du und Ich die dann eben gerne WOW daddeln und dementsprechend total euphorisiert sind wenn sie ein neues WOW-Addon auf der Blizzcon gesehen haben...Kann ich verstehen, wobei man sagen muss, dass grad ein PC-Spiele-Zeitschriften-Redakteur eine Gewisse Objektivität wahren sollte...Nur den Vorwurf, dass die Magazine gekauft sind lass ich nicht gelten...vielleicht sind sie "parteiisch" aber sicher nicht von Blizzard gekauft...

Wenn man sich den Produktlebenszyklus eines PC-Spiels anschaut finde Ich dass Blizzard sogar echt eines geschafft hat, was andere Spiele bislang nicht geschafft habe, sie haben ein produkt erschaffen über das alle meckern, die es spielen und viele auch abwandern um dann mit gesenktem Haupt zum nächsten ADDON zurück zu kommen...Ich prophezeie einfach mal, solange Blizzard Addons für WOW auf den Markt wirft wird WOW den kommerziellen Erfolg beibehalten...WOW ist doch die Cash-Cow schlechthin und genau das wissen die Marketing Leute dort...
Ich würde mir bei vielen anderen MMO´s wünschen, dass die Entwickler mit dieser Motivation an den Spielen dran bleiben wie Blizzard das tut auch wenn Sie nur "altes" aufwärmen, das aber mehr oder weniger gut...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Sorry, das war jetzt arg Offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2009)

@Fox82 voll deiner Meinung. Besser hätte es man nicht schreiben können.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir bei vielen anderen MMO´s wünschen, dass die Entwickler mit dieser Motivation an den Spielen dran bleiben wie Blizzard das tut auch wenn Sie nur "altes" aufwärmen, das aber mehr oder weniger gut...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das funktioniert bei blizzard nur deswegen, weil sie sicherlich der größte anzeigen-inserierer sind und den meißten content in die
pc-zeitschrifttenlandschaft werfen als jeder andere spieleentwickler...

ich will mal frech behaupten... ohne blizzards bezahlte marketing-kampangnen und contentlieferung, würde es nur die hälfte der gamer-zeitschriften geben!
und buffed.de wäre nicht so fett wie sie jetzt daher kommen.


----------



## Frostnova (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich will mal frech behaupten... ohne blizzards bezahlte marketing-kampangnen und contentlieferung, würde es nur die hälfte der gamer-zeitschriften geben!



du bist ja mal ganz schön frech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mich ernsthaft warum Aion eine bessere Wertung verdient hätte. Gehen wir doch mal ganz von WOW weg und schauen uns Aion im vergleich zu ein paar anderen MMO's an.

Grafik : Da fallen mir mindestens 3 MMO's ein die deutlich besser sind als AION:

AOC >>> Lotro >>> EQ2 und dann kommt vielleicht irgendwann Aion.

Sound/Musik: Da kenne ich mindestens 2 MMO's die um längen besser sind als AION:

AOC >>> Lotro (und meiner Meinung, nur meiner Meinung nach, noch mindestens 5 andere, da der sound in AION echt beschissen ist).

Crafting: Da gibts 3 MMO's die Aion um längen vom Parkett fegen:

EQ2 >>> Vanguard >>> Lotro 

PVE: Da schlägt so ziemlich jedes MMO Aion, da es nichts neues gibt, ausser das es zuwenig Quests gibt und die auch zu wenig XP abwerfen. Das macht bis auf EQ1 und Ultima Online jedes MMO besser.

PVP: Ich habe bei PVP als referenz nur WAR, weil ich sonst bisher kein PVP gespielt habe. Insofern gestehe ich AION zu, vermutlich ein gutes PVP Spiel zu sein.

Motivation: Hier kann ich nur von mir ausgehen, aber Aion war bisher tatsächlich erst das zweite MMO das ich bereits während meines Freimonats nicht mehr gespielt habe, das erste war AOC. Es hat also nur etwa 2 Wochen motiviert (MICH!!!). Auch hier also eine eher schlechte Wertung.

So. Wie ihr seht muss man WOW nicht heranziehen um zu sehen warum AION keine 90er Wertung verdient hätte. Es ist, ausser im PVP, nirgendwo wirklich besser als andere MMO's.
Natürlich kann man jetzt sagen: Du hast aber eine AOC EQ2 VANGUARD LOTRO Fanbrille auf! Aber wer zum Beispiel meine Beiträge im AOC Forum kennt weiss das ich auch dort sehr kritisch war (Hi Tiegars, wie gehts dir so?).

Also AION Fans. WARUM sollte Aion eine bessere Wertung verdient haben? Ich nehme jetzt als Referenz mal die Wertungen des amerikanischen Gamespot.

Lotro: 8.3 Ist Aion SO viel besser als Lotro?
Age of Conan (nach einem erneuten Test nach einem Jahr und ohne die Millionen Bugs) 8.5 Ist Aion SO viel besser als AOC?
Everquest II : 7.8 Ist Aion SO viel besser als EQ2?

Das sind jetzt nur 3 MMO's, die durchaus neben WOW als referenz dienen können. Warum in Gottes Namen sollte AION also eine 9er Wertung verdient haben? Waruuuuuuum???


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

weil wow >90 hat...
und wenn ich deine beispiele so zusammen bastel, könnte ja wow schon gar nicht mithalten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tatsächlich kann man aion bestimmt noch keine >90 geben, aber wow maximal ne 85.
der einzige unterschied ist aber, das aion noch eine >90 bekommen könnte (je nach endgame) und wow
diese nicht mehr bekommen kann.


----------



## Lanatir (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> weil wow >90 hat...
> und wenn ich deine beispiele so zusammen bastel, könnte ja wow schon gar nicht mithalten...
> 
> 
> ...


ICH
REDE
ABER
NICHT
VON
WOW!!!!

Halloooooooo, Nix WoW, verstehst du? Ich habe WOW extra aus diesen ganzen Wertungen rausgelasseeeeeeeeen!!!!! Und was machst du? 'Mimimimi das muss aber weil wow ist dooof und deswegen muss mein Lieblingsspiel viiiiiel besser sein!!'

Lies nochmal nach: Ich sagte extra: referenzen OHNE das man WOW herbeiziehen müsste, und das erste was du tust ist: WOW herbeiziehen.
Hast du einen WOW Fetisch oder so?


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> ICH
> REDE
> ABER
> NICHT
> ...



sorry konnte ja keiner ahnen, das hier so differenziert betrachtet wird... 
hast recht, das war nicht korrekt von mir... 

eine anmerkung habe ich aber schon zu deinen beispielen... 
ein spiel ein jahr nach release zu bewerten und zu vergleichen hängt aber schon etwas in puncto AoC...
und viel wichtiger... da du nur ein pvp-game kennst (war) und den pvp-content in aion noch nicht...
kannst du hier gar nichts vergleichen...


----------



## Shintuargar (16. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> ICH
> REDE
> ABER
> NICHT
> ...



Natürlich zieht er WoW ran, weil es besser bewertet wurde. Wenn er deine Beispiele ranziehen würde, müsste er zugeben dass AION noch schlechter bewertet werden müsste.


----------



## Reaven985 (16. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Die große Neuerung ist also, dass die Gebiete mit Schlachtfeldzielen und Festungen dichter mit Mobs bevölkert sind? Hey, dann ist die Knochenwüste auf WoW-PvP-Servern ja auch PvPvE...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sry WoW Fanboy das ich dein Wunderspiel kritisch sehe (Epic for all). Du bist der einzige der den ganzen Thread nicht verstanden hat. Für mich Aion sicher kein 100 Game. Und nein in keiner Antwort hab ich jemals behauptet das Aion besser ist als WoW. Ich hab nur unterstellt das WoW schon lange keine 90+ verdient hat. Thread lesen, denken dann schreiben.


----------



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> sorry konnte ja keiner ahnen, das hier so differenziert betrachtet wird...
> hast recht, das war nicht korrekt von mir...
> 
> eine anmerkung habe ich aber schon zu deinen beispielen...
> ein spiel ein jahr nach release zu bewerten und zu vergleichen hängt aber schon etwas in puncto AoC...


Du kannst auch AOC vor einem Jahr nehmen und mit AION vergleichen und Punkto Grafik und Musik kommt es nicht mal an die Zehenspitzen ran^^



Lanatir schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man jetzt sagen: Du hast aber eine AOC EQ2 VANGUARD LOTRO Fanbrille auf! Aber wer zum Beispiel meine Beiträge im AOC Forum kennt weiss das ich auch dort sehr kritisch war (Hi Tiegars, wie gehts dir so?).



Jupp das stimmt^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Du kannst auch AOC vor einem Jahr nehmen und mit AION vergleichen und Punkto Grafik und Musik kommt es nicht mal an die Zehenspitzen ran^^
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



das stimmt, die ganzen cliffhänger in AoC suchten ihres gleichen...


----------



## Reaven985 (16. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Achso, die Musik ist Scheiße also machen wir sie einfach aus und dann gibs auch keine Punkte abzug.
> 
> Sry ich selbst Spiele Aion auch gern aber aufgrund der vielen Bugs, Texturfehler, teilweise Nervige Musik hätte Aion von mir gerade mal ne 70 bekommen.




Soso Bugs... Ich habe keine. Wie wäre es mal deinen Treiber und DX Version zu updaten. Dann haste vielleicht auch keine Textur fehler. Die habe ich nämlich nicht, Und bei uns in der Legion auch nicht. Nur weil du ein shit Rechner hast ist nicht immer das Spiel schuld.


----------



## Shintuargar (16. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Sry WoW Fanboy das ich dein Wunderspiel kritisch sehe (Epic for all). Du bist der einzige der den ganzen Thread nicht verstanden hat. Für mich Aion sicher kein 100 Game. Und nein in keiner Antwort hab ich jemals behauptet das Aion besser ist als WoW. Ich hab nur unterstellt das WoW schon lange keine 90+ verdient hat. Thread lesen, denken dann schreiben.



Deine Unterstellungen kannst dir schenken, aber wenn du Items als Schwanzvergleich brauchst, um dich in einem Spiel von anderen abzuheben, dann bitte. Ich brauch es nicht, deswegen ist es mir egal ob jemand das selbe trägt wie ich. Von daher sind mir Epics 4 all völlig egal...

Ansonsten gebe ich dir den Tipp selbst mal deinen Ratschlag zu befolgen. Das so eine Reaktion von dir kommt, zeigt mir eigentlich nur dass dir die Argumente ausgegangen sind. Viel Spaß noch, und nicht zuviel aufregen, dass das pöhse, pöhse WoW immer noch besser bewertet wurde. Komischerweise gehts im Startbeitrag über die merkwürdigen Kritikpunkte der gamestar. Kennst du deinen eigenen beitrag eigentlich?


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

ich find den thread lustig...

btw. 
Aion ist das premium-update von WoW und das meine ich ganz objektiv.
von daher wäre es auch fair, wenn aion eine bessere bewertung bekommt als wow.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> sorry konnte ja keiner ahnen, das hier so differenziert betrachtet wird...
> hast recht, das war nicht korrekt von mir...
> 
> eine anmerkung habe ich aber schon zu deinen beispielen...
> ...


Äh...aber genau DAS schreibe ich doch da auch oder? Ich schreibe das ich nur WAR als referenz habe und insofern Aion da vermutlich gut ist. 
Oder willst du mir sagen das ich das Spiel GARNICHT vergleichen darf weil ich nur 1 PVP MMO gespielt habe? Und wieso kenne ich das PVP in Aion nicht? Glaubst du weil ich sage das ich nur 2 Wochen gespielt habe ichs nicht bis ins Abyss geschafft hab?


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Äh...aber genau DAS schreibe ich doch da auch oder? Ich schreibe das ich nur WAR als referenz habe und insofern Aion da vermutlich gut ist.
> Oder willst du mir sagen das ich das Spiel GARNICHT vergleichen darf weil ich nur 1 PVP MMO gespielt habe? Und wieso kenne ich das PVP in Aion nicht? Glaubst du weil ich sage das ich nur 2 Wochen gespielt habe ichs nicht bis ins Abyss geschafft hab?



wenn das pvp-erlebnis das ist, was ich mit level25 im abyss bisher gesehen habe, dann würde ich mit aion sofort aufhören...
außer irgendwelche koreaner kennt hier keiner das pvp endgame...

vielleicht ist es dir entgangen, aion ist ein pvp-spiel...


----------



## OldboyX (16. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> ICH
> REDE
> ABER
> NICHT
> ...



Dennoch muss man bei deinen gebrachten Vergleichen WoW heranziehen. Warum? Ganz einfach, es wird auch nach derselben Skala bewertet. Und deiner Argumentation zufolge kann man mit WoW genauso verfahren wie mit Aion.

WoW hat keine gute Grafik - mir fallen mind. 5 MMOs ein die bessere haben
WoW hat keinen guten Sound - mir fallen mind. 3 MMOs ein die besseren haben
WoW hat kein Mass PVP - mir fallen mind. 3 MMOs ein die besseres haben
WoW hat keine Epische Storyline - mir fallen mind 2. MMOs ein die bessere haben
Wow hat schlechtes Crafting - mir fallen mind. 4 MMOs ein die besseres haben

so und am Ende der Weisheit letzter Schluß:

WoW verdient sich nie und nimmer eine 90+ Wertung.

Alles in allem ist dein Beispiel einfach nur nutzlos. Ganz besonders wenn du damit die Wertung von Aion rechtfertigen willst.


----------



## Reaven985 (16. Oktober 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil AION doch nicht der Heilsbringer ist? Besonders schmunzeln musste ich bei der Aussage im Testvideo dass AION bei großen Schlachten (60vs60) ruckelt wie bei Warhammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry auch du hast es nicht verstanden. Es geht darum Ab wann man ein MMO beurteilen kann und ein paar Kritik Punkte. Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie ihr wow fanboys immer euren dämlich senf dazu geben müsst wie:

Lol ist doch keine WOW killer oder heilsbringer. Vor allem seit ihr immer die, die andere MMOs immer gleich zu einem WoW Killer machen. Genau darum hab ich das Spiel aufgegeben weil alles nur weint, wie scheiss alles ist und doch reden sie wow in den Himmel in den Foren. Sry WoW Community ist das absolute letzte. Weinen und Flamen.


----------



## Eloit (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal einige Dinge anzumerken nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen habe...

a) dieses ganze "Mein Spiel gibt mehr her als deins" ist doch irgendwie bescheuert. Es gibt sehr viele MMOs auf dem Markt und davon hat jedes seine eigene kleine (oder groessere) Community.

Ich gehe jetzt z.b. mal von mir aus (und nur von mir) - z.Zt. spiele ich wieder WAR und es macht mir ungemein viel Spass. Kuemmert es mich ob jetzt alle in den Foren schreiben: WAR ist doof. WAR stirbt bald (Was ich kaum glaube!). 
Oder AION ist viel besser! Nein! Denn von mir ausgehend macht mir WAR derzeit viel Spass (und sollte es noch soviele Bugs haben) und das ist bei diesem HOBBY das einzige was zaehlt.

b) Ist WoW immernoch ein SEHR gutes Game! Die Grafik ist auf keinenfall Up-To-Date das weiss jeder der auch nur 1 Blick drauf wirft. Ob es jetzt eine 90 verdient hat sei dahingestellt. Die Wertung war damals auf jedenfall angemessen.
Vielleicht sollte man es nochmal neu testen. Waere interessant was rauskommt. Allerdings ist es vergleichsweisse (!) Bug-frei, was zu einer recht guten Wertung fuehren kann, auch wenn es in einigen Dingen vielleicht schlechtere Systeme hat als andere Spiele! 
(Nein, um Himmelswillen ich bin KEIN Fanboy - wie oben angemerkt).

c) Kann keiner von euch auch nur annaehrend behaupten das Endgame (25er Abyss ist NICHT Endgame) in AION getestet zu haben. Und solange ihr es gern spielt: "WHO CARES?" ob jetzt irgendeine Zeitschrift diese Note vergeben hat. 
Was fuer einen Grund habt ihr euch darrueber aufzuregen? Es sind weiterhin persoenliche Meinungen (auch wenn diese eig. neutral sein sollten). Vielleicht mochte es der Redakteur nicht. Zwingt euch das jetzt mit dem Game das EUCH Spass macht aufzuhoeren.
Ich glaube kaum...

So long
Viele Gruesse

Eloit



Edit: Zu dem Poster ueber mir! Erst denken dann schreiben! Er spielt WAR (nicht WoW) - und wenn man das Buffed Forum angeguckt hat war da echt viel los. AION wurde ohne Grundlage in den Himmel gehypt. Ganz korrekt war dies doch auch nicht oder?


----------



## Shintuargar (16. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dennoch muss man bei deinen gebrachten Vergleichen WoW heranziehen. Warum? Ganz einfach, es wird auch nach derselben Skala bewertet. Und deiner Argumentation zufolge kann man mit WoW genauso verfahren wie mit Aion.
> 
> WoW hat keine gute Grafik - mir fallen mind. 5 MMOs ein die bessere haben
> WoW hat keinen guten Sound - mir fallen mind. 3 MMOs ein die besseren haben
> ...



Darüber kann man sicherlich diskutieren, allerdings bleibe ich dabei, dass eher viel von den persönlichen Vorlieben abhängt. Und die sind bei allen Redakteueren sicherlich auch vorhanden. Nicht umsonst gibt es einen sogenannten Metascore, der die durchschnittlichen Wertungen zusammenfasst. Ich meine, echte Objektivität gibt es in der heutigen Medienwelt eh nicht, wenn es das dort jemals gegeben hat.

Da spielt dann eher mit rein, das Blizzard dafür bekannt war, qualitativ gute Spiele abzuliefern. Das sowas vielleicht ein paar Sympathie-Prozentpunkte bringt, ist sicherlich unbestritten, aber diese ganzen "Bilzzard zahlt viel Geld dafür" sind einfach nur armselig. Anzeigen, Einladungen zu den Entwicklern etc. sind schließlich kein Teufelswerk und stehen jedem Publisher offen.

@Eloit

Lass mal, wie gesagt der gute Reaven985 beherzigt seine eigenen Ratschläge nicht. Und mittlerweile kristallisiert sich heraus, dass er einfach nur seine Wut auf WoW hier rauslassen will. Ok, ich wusste das Astravall ein WAR-Spieler ist. Aber selbst wenn nicht, hätte ich erstmal geguckt wo er am meisten schreibt, bevor ich einen effektlosen Flame loslasse, der mir in meiner blinden WoW-Wut wieder in den Kram passt. Köstlich der Typ. Nur hier steht es sogar indirekt im Text, dass Astravall WAR spielt. Soviel zum Thema erst lesen, denken, dannn schreiben, gell Reaven?


----------



## Roy1971 (16. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> ICH
> REDE
> ABER
> NICHT
> ...



Naja, auch wenn Du WoW nicht heranziehst, muß man sagen, dass dein Vergleich irgendwie hinkt.... ich kann jedes MMO nehmen und mit vielen anderen vergleichen. Ich werde immer in dem einen oder anderen Punkt ein MMO finden, was in dieser oder jener hinsicht besser ist. Wenn ich schon AoC als Vergleich heranziehe, gebe ich Dir recht, das die Grafik besser ist.... aber auf Kosten vieler vieler Bugs (zumindest beim erscheinen). Genauso gut könnte man WoW nehmen und deinen Vergleich anstellen.... ergebnis für WoW wäre das Gleiche, wie jetzt Dein Vergleich bei Aion. WoW würde in allen belangen schlechter abschneiden.... 

Wenn, dann kannst Du nur ein Spiel gesamt (also alle Kriterien) miteinander vergleichen, und dir nicht die rausnehmen, der gerade am besten passen...


----------



## Reaven985 (16. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Deine Unterstellungen kannst dir schenken, aber wenn du Items als Schwanzvergleich brauchst, um dich in einem Spiel von anderen abzuheben, dann bitte. Ich brauch es nicht, deswegen ist es mir egal ob jemand das selbe trägt wie ich. Von daher sind mir Epics 4 all völlig egal...
> 
> Ansonsten gebe ich dir den Tipp selbst mal deinen Ratschlag zu befolgen. Das so eine Reaktion von dir kommt, zeigt mir eigentlich nur dass dir die Argumente ausgegangen sind. Viel Spaß noch, und nicht zuviel aufregen, dass das pöhse, pöhse WoW immer noch besser bewertet wurde. Komischerweise gehts im Startbeitrag über die merkwürdigen Kritikpunkte der gamestar. Kennst du deinen eigenen beitrag eigentlich?



Du bist echt lächerlich. Schön wie du hier wieder Dinge in den Raum stellst und erfindest die ich nicht geschrieben habe.  Und ja ich kenne den Beitrag. 
Nun ich bitte dich jetzt den Thrad zu verlassen und deine unterstellugen zu unterlassen. Der Thread ist an AIon Spieler gerichtet und nicht an WOW Spieler. kkTHxBB


----------



## dacarl (16. Oktober 2009)

Imhao sind solche Bewertungen sowieso immer mit kritischem Auge zu betrachten. Schließlich werden Bewertungen immer von Menschen gemacht und so sehr man es auch versucht "objektiv" zu machen, eine bisschen persönliche Meinung hängt immer mit in den Ratings drinne. Wenn ein Reddakteur WoW mehr mag dann wird er, wenn vielleicht auch unterbewusst, Aion niedriger bewerten, als gerechtfertigt ist. Ich hoffe nur dass das die meisten Berücksichzigen, wenn man sich all die tollen Produkttests in sämtlichen gängigen Zeitungen und Magazinen anschaut.

Von mir bekommt Aion 100 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (16. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Du bist echt lächerlich. Schön wie du hier wieder Dinge in den Raum stellst und erfindest die ich nicht geschrieben habe.  Und ja ich kenne den Beitrag.
> Nun ich bitte dich jetzt den Thrad zu verlassen und deine unterstellugen zu unterlassen. Der Thread ist an AIon Spieler gerichtet und nicht an WOW Spieler. kkTHxBB



Ich spiele auch AION, aber das hatte ich schon geschrieben. Beherzige deine eigenen Ratschläge...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

wow ist und war erfolgreich, weil sie einfach vieles richtig gemacht haben und vor allem ein schlüssiges *gesamtkonzept* hingelegt haben.
da ist es nicht korrekt einzelne spiele die in einem element besser sind heranzuziehen...

ich kann letztendlich nicht sagen: aoc hat so ne goile grafik und ist viel besser als wow.
das mag zwar einzeln betrachtet richtig sein, aber das gesamtkonzept muß stimmen.
wow hat viele sachen die nicht gut gelöst sind, aber das gesamtkonzept paßt sehr gut.

aion ist das selbe in grün... nach meiner ansicht hat aion einfach nur viele negative sachen aus wow
korrigiert... ansonsten es ist es doch praktisch das gleiche game...

die unterschied im gesamtkonzept sind doch maginal... der wirkliche unterschied ist doch, das aion 5 jahre später rauskam und
mit entsprechende veränderungen auf den markt kommt... aion ist ein wow premium-update nicht mehr und nicht weniger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs in meinen Posts vorher auch schon geschrieben!

Jedes MMO muss sich nen WOW-Vergleich gefallen lassen, weil WOW das Erste kommerziell erfolgreiche war (zumindest in dem Maß)! Weiß nicht was das immer mit Fanboy zu tun hat? Ich hab mit WOW nix mehr am Hut und vergleiche trotzdem oft, obwohl Ich schon längst tausend andere und viel bessere MMO´s als WOW gespielt habe!

Ich denke aber auch, dass der direkte Vergleich zwischen WOW vs. XYZ echt hinkt genauso wenig wie man AION mit Hello Kitty Online vergleichen kann! Alle sind MMO`s aber alle sprechen eine andere Zielgruppe an...

Ich weiß nicht, warum ihr euch hier gegenseitig so ankackt und euch beleidigt? Schon mal "Nettiquette" gelesen?


----------



## Lanatir (16. Oktober 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Du bist echt lächerlich. Schön wie du hier wieder Dinge in den Raum stellst und erfindest die ich nicht geschrieben habe.  Und ja ich kenne den Beitrag.
> Nun ich bitte dich jetzt den Thrad zu verlassen und deine unterstellugen zu unterlassen. Der Thread ist an AIon Spieler gerichtet und nicht an WOW Spieler. kkTHxBB


Ist das jetzt dein Ernst???? DU verweist jemanden eines threads weil dir seine Meinung nicht passt? Fällt dir vielleicht grade irgendwas auf? Heisst deine Mutter zufällig Zensursula?


----------



## Fox82 (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wow ist und war erfolgreich, weil sie einfach vieles richtig gemacht haben und vor allem ein schlüssiges *gesamtkonzept* hingelegt haben.
> da ist es nicht korrekt einzelne spiele die in einem element besser sind heranzuziehen...
> 
> ich kann letztendlich nicht sagen: aoc hat so ne goile grafik und ist viel besser als wow.
> ...




Die Aussage find Ich ganz schön gewagt...AION ein "WOW-Premium-Update"? Ich glaube nicht, dass AION das sein will und wenn man die Features grad was PVPVE anbetrifft heranzieht macht AION doch einiges anders als WOW! Wenn man nach deiner Aussage geht müsste jedes andere MMO ein "WOW-Premium-Update" sein! Meiner Ansicht nach ist AION eher an WAR zu orientieren als an WOW!

Hast du denn jemals ein anderes MMO wirklich "gespielt"? AOC zeichnet sich zum Beispiel nicht nur durch seine Grafik aus, das ist das was die Spielezeitschriften draus gemacht haben!

Das Gesamtkonzept stimmt bei vielen MMO´s nur haben die nicht die Fanbase wie WOW und warum? Weil sie lang nicht so casual wie WOW sind und WOW länger Zeit hatte sich zu etablieren und das lange ohne wirkliche Konkurrenz! Da liegt der Hund begraben!


----------



## Dominian (16. Oktober 2009)

Spiele zwanghaft in Kategorien von 1-100 einzusortieren halte ich grundsätzlich für ziemlich wenig Aussagekräftig. Die Zahl am Ende im Test interessiert mich meistens nur marginal. Ich will wissen was in den Spiel nervt, was toll ist, und wieso ich es vielleicht nicht kaufen sollte, wenn ich Spiele dieser Art mag.

Ich finde es völlig in Ordnung, dass die Gamestar (meiner Meinung nach die beste SpieleZeitschrift) einen kleinen Test zu AION macht. Dass man gerade bei MMOs solcher Tests getrost vergessen kann sollte jedem Leser klar sein. Allerdings ist es doch nicht schlecht um, falls man das Spiel nicht 2-3 wochen testen will, eine Orientierung zu haben worum es grob geht im Spiel.

MMOs sollte man immer erstmal selbst ein wenig spielen. Die wahren "Tests" sind natürlich dann Community Feedback im Endgame nach den ersten paar Monaten. Leider gibt es KEINE Spielezeitschrift die sich für uns im Koreanischen Spieleraum tummelt um uns darüber fundiert informieren zu können. Liegt einfach daran, dass die Redaktion der Gamestar in München mit ihren 15-20 leuten sitzt und halt ab und an mal zu Präsentationen und Messen 3-4 Leute schickt.
Ausserdem sind das auch fast alles gar keine Studierten Journalisten, sondern mehr oder minder auf Umwegen gewordene Redakteure.

Und ich muss sagen, dass mir die ersten 3 Tage AION spielen einfach unendlich viel mehr über das Spiel gesagt haben als 1mio youtube Videos oder ein 5 Seiten TEst in der Gamestar mit ner Lustigen Zahl am Ende, die mir sowieso egal sein kann, weil sie das Spiel garnicht berührt.


----------



## Fox82 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ach und @Reaven985:

Wenn du hier einen Thread eröffnest, dann wunder dich bitte nicht wenn jeder über das Thema diskutiert und vielleicht nicht deiner Meinung ist! Foren dienen dem Meinungsaustausch und hier hat so ziemlich keiner außer DIR angefangen andere Leute zu beleidigen! Wenn du nicht mit Meinungen anderer Leute umgehen kannst, dann lass es bleiben hier Threads zu eröffnen!


----------



## Shintuargar (16. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt dein Ernst???? DU verweist jemanden eines threads weil dir seine Meinung nicht passt? Fällt dir vielleicht grade irgendwas auf? Heisst deine Mutter zufällig Zensursula?



Naja, er kann ja schonmal niemanden verweisen und wenn man es genau nimmt, hat er mich ja sogar gebeten. Allerdings fühle ich mich auch als vollwertiger AION-Spieler und bleibe deshalb hier. Anscheinend hätte er es gern gehabt, wenn ihm alle für seinen Startbeitrag auf die Schulterklopfen. Den selben Beitrag gibt es ja auch im Atreia-Forum. Ob es ein Geltungsbedürfnis gibt, weiß ich nicht. Was die Gamestar mit ihrer Wertung auf jeden Fall erreicht haben, ist im Gespräch zu sein. Und dem hat Reaven985 einen kräftigen Schwung verpasst.

Aber durch das Beispiel, wie er mit dem Beitrag von Astravall umgegangen ist, vermute ich eher ein ganz anderes Problem. Ich vergleiche das gern mit Fussball und dem FC Bayern.


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Die Aussage find Ich ganz schön gewagt...AION ein "WOW-Premium-Update"? Ich glaube nicht, dass AION das sein will....




die aussage ist nicht gewagt, weil es obejktiv so ist.

btw.
ich finde dieses doofe interview aus dem jahre 2006 nicht (werd aber noch mal in ruhe suchen)

*essenz* aus dem interview mit dem oberspieleentwickler... 

*welches kundenclientel soll aion ansprechen?*
wir wollen die wow-clients gewinnen

*wird aion ganz neue wege gehen?
*nein, wir wollen gutgemachtes weiterentwickeln

*wird aion eher ein pvp oder pve game werden?*
ein pvp-game

*was ist mit den gamern die aber lieber pve machen?*
wir wollen diese gamer schritt für schritt richtung pvp lenken und leiten
und ihnen den spaß an pvp näher bringen.

so sinngemäß waren die fragen und entsprechende antworten...
ich such das interview raus und poste es hier rein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> die aussage ist nicht gewagt, weil es obejktiv so ist.
> 
> btw.
> ich finde dieses doofe interview aus dem jahre 2006 nicht (werd aber noch mal in ruhe suchen)
> ...



Naja das wollen doch alle MMO's Hersteller. Jeder will doch ein Stück vom Kuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der eine versucht es als PVE MMO der andere als PVP. Andere setzen seine Hauptmerkmale in Grafik und Musik und andere wieder in was anderes. Ist ja legitim. Ich erinnere mich noch an den WAR Start da war es das gleiche. Der Klassenprimus gibt nun mal ein paar Abos ab damit die anderen Hersteller auch ein bissel vom Kuchen haben. So sieht es eben aus. 

Am Anfang grosser Hype dann legt es sich wieder und viele gehen wieder in seine Welt zurück von woher sie gekommen sind.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Prinzlein (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte mich hier Schlapp lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schaut Euch den ganzen Thread mal richtig an, alles gemeckere über WoW das drecks Lahmer Game!

Ich habe die Schnauze voll nach 4 Jahren immer das selbe, es ist Tod langweilig nach 2 Jahren, ich habe nach
BC aufgehört usw. usw.

Also meine lieben Gamer, ein Spiel was mich auf Jahre bei der Stange hält kann doch so schlecht nicht sein, ich lese hier kaum von
einem der WoW nicht gespielt hat, über Monate und Jahre. Ist das nicht ein Messlatte für eine gute Wertung? Viele Leute lassen
sich lange dazu herab das selbe Spiel zu spielen? Alle die jetzt schreien das Aion viel besser ist, eine viel bessere Wertung verdient hat,
mal sehen ob die in 4 Jahren das Spiel auch noch spielen...das ist für  mich ein Zeichen für ein gutes Spiel, nennt sich langzeit Motivation.

Und wegen der Wertung, nach 8 Jahren Ultima Online (für die Kiddys hier, ja, ein 2D Online Spiel) würde ich nicht wollen das man
es mit Aion, WoW oder sonstwas vergleicht, es könnte nur verlieren, sch.. drauf, es war einfach sagenhaft geil, auch wenn es Heute
eine 25er Wertung bekommen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

UO-Fanboi


----------



## Sanji2k3 (16. Oktober 2009)

Aber das ist ja der große Trumpf NCSofts....im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Firmen tun sie was gegen die Missstände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (16. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Wie hat Mike Jocabs damals bei Mythic die Schnauze zu voll genommen und Blizz den Kampf angesagt?!Und jetzt gehts bei dem Spiel hier los?
> 
> Leistungen erbringen statt auf die "kacke zu hauen"....



Ok, Mike Jacobs hatte definitiv übertrieben. Aber generell gibt's keinen Entwickler, der nur Dinge ankündigt, die auch so umgesetzt werden. Bissel hochstapeln gehört zum Business, immerhin will das Interesse der potentiellen Kundschaft geweckt werden. Realistisch gesehen denken nur die größten Träumer, dass alles so perfekt funktioniert wie es angekündigt wurde.


----------



## teroa (16. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß nicht was es zu meckern gibt,83% ist doch ne gute durchschnittswertung.
ich hätte dem spiel zb nur zwischen 70-75% gegeben,aber das ist ja nun mal geschmackssache

außer grafik hat das spiel doch eigentlich nix wirklich neues gebracht!!
vom spielprinzip her ist es wie jedes F2P game...


----------



## Æzørt (16. Oktober 2009)

Prinzlein schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich hier Schlapp lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja wow hat mich fast 3 1/2 jahre gedesselt es war meiner meinung nach ein absolut geiles game bis zu dem tag als patch 2.4 raus kam das war nämlich der patch wo plötzlich alle gebufft wurden und alle inis generft wurden. noch 6 monate wotlk habe ich gespielt aber mit den letzten patches war die luft raus und nun sage ich wow ist schlecht *geworden* es wurde kaputt gepatcht.

meiner meinung nach hat aion auch keine besserre wertung verdient es ist ein geiles game aber hat leider viele macken obwohl es schon ein jahr drausen ist. 83 ist eine super wertung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (16. Oktober 2009)

Könntest du die "Macken" mal anführen...also wa sich damals bei WoW Release oder AoC Release erlebt habe...das waren macken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (16. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mich weg...ein "WoW Premium Update"?!Der Goldspam der da angeblich beseitigt wird (wird er nicht habe den gleichen Spamer seit 3 Wochen in der ignore,der spamt munter weiter und trotz Blocken immer noch zu lesen) ist also sowas wie ein Premium Dienst wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



immer geschmeidig bleiben... ich spiele auf votan und habe seit tagen nicht eine minute warteschlange und ich logg mich immer zur premium zeit
abends ein. für die goldspammer brauche ich drei minuten und habe dann null spammer...
ich weiß ja nicht welches wow du spielst, aber wenn ich ein ticket spät abends eröffnet habe, gabs mal am nächsten tag eine automatisierte antwort,
die meine frage nie beantwortet hat... wow hatte warteschlangen die gingen über monate, beim neuen addon gabs wochenlange warteschlangen..

die probs mit den bots und cheatern hat wow in 5 jahren nicht gelöst und für die goldspammer brauchten sie monate und habens immer noch nicht im griff...
und bugs habe ich in aion nicht erlebt, aber ständig unspielbares zeichtrick bg`s in wow.


----------



## Mikehoof (16. Oktober 2009)

> Die Warteschlangen sind weg weil viele meiner Freunde,Arbeitskolegen,einschliesslich meiner Lebensgefährtin schon weg sind



Meine sind alle noch da :-) Klar sind die Warteschlangen weg aber wer hat denn auch was anderes erwartet? Einige haben aufgehört, andere spielen nicht mehr täglich usw.

Ihr kommt hier teilweise so dermaßen vom Thema ab unglaublich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie bei einer guten Wertung von 83% so ein Thread draus werden kann ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Für mich hat Aion im Moment 90% weil ich richtig Bock drauf habe allerdings muß das doch nicht jeder so sehen. Mehrmals wurde hier erwähnt das diese Wertung der Gamestar sich fast mit der durschnittlichen Wertung aller Tests deckt.
Wo ist das Problem? Die Gamestar schreibt das sie die Musik nicht gut finden? Ja und?


----------



## Shintuargar (16. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> immer geschmeidig bleiben... ich spiele auf votan und habe seit tagen nicht eine minute warteschlange und ich logg mich immer zur premium zeit
> abends ein. für die goldspammer brauche ich drei minuten und habe dann null spammer...
> ich weiß ja nicht welches wow du spielst, aber wenn ich ein ticket spät abends eröffnet habe, gabs mal am nächsten tag eine automatisierte antwort,
> die meine frage nie beantwortet hat... wow hatte warteschlangen die gingen über monate, beim neuen addon gabs wochenlange warteschlangen..
> ...



OK, aber wer sagt dir, dass NCSoft das löst? Man könnte nun auch anführen, dass NCSoft es in einem Jahr seit Korea Release schonmal nicht geschafft hat, einige Probleme zu unterbinden.


----------



## Churchak (16. Oktober 2009)

demoscha schrieb:


> wie wollen se das den beurteilen können?
> warscheinlich haben se in ihrer redaktion ne kristallkugel stehen..........


du fuchs das spiel ist seit nem Jahr auf den Markt und es gibt durchaus die möglichkeit das auch von Europa aus auf nem asiatschen server zu spieln.Und nein Lokalisierung bedeutet nicht "totall ganz und gar anderes endgame in der eu version" ........


----------



## Mebo (16. Oktober 2009)

also mich würde da ja mal interessiern was ihr (ach so schlauen) machen würdet wenn ihr die chance hättet was gegen die kinahspammer zu machen...und das sie dagegen nichts machen stimmt ja überhaupt nicht...wart ihr mal nach der letzten server wartung im game ? es war mind. eine stunde mal ganz ruhig(auf meinem server) aber problem liegt doch auch darin das sobald diese leute gebannd werden sie sich neue serials holen. also was will man da groß gegen machen ? mir fällt grade nichts ein...

und einige sagen auch das es schon 1jahr draußen ist und sie es hätten besser machen können für den EU markt HALLO ? benutzt mal GOOGLE dann findet ihr mal raus was die schon für den EU markt alles geändert haben das ist ein RIESEN HAUFEN...wer das grinden nicht mag muss damit leben den es wird nicht besser ab dem lvl 40 bereich werdet ihr vllt 15-20% Questen können der rest ist Grinden aber es heißt ja nicht gleich das ihr alleine unterwegs sein müsst sucht euch Gruppen dazu und dann macht auch das über stunden spaß.


Btt.
Ich finde im Allgemeinen die Wertung ganz gut meine persöhnlich meinung dazu würde ich mit 85% geben bin jetzt Lvl 28 und super zufrieden...Grinde für meinen teil sehr sehr gerne und will keine EXP Quest erhöhung


----------



## Stancer (16. Oktober 2009)

Kann mich daran erinnern, das WoW in den USA auch 4 Monate vorher raus kam als in EU....

Wie gesagt wer mal genauer hinschaut dem fällt auf, das bei neuen MMORPG immer die Fehler/Bugs etc. also alles negative in den Vordergrund gerückt wird. Bei WoW ist es umgekehrt und die Zeitschriften schreiben fast ausschliesslich über die guten Dinge.

Auch ist es recht lächerlich, das bestimmte MMORPG z.b. Punktabzug bekommen, weil sie nicht sind wie WoW. WAR wurde ja z.b. vorgeworfen, das die Fraktionen unterschiedliche Klassen haben.
Die Spielezeitschriften setzen also für eine gute Wertung voraus, das das getestete MMORPG eine 1:1 Kopie von WoW ist...

Dann erinner ich mich noch an den Test zu Burning Crusade. "Das beste Addon was es jemals für ein MMORPG gegeben hat" titelte da eine Zeitschrift und als Untertitel : "Umfangreicher als alles bisher dagewesene".
Als auch ich mir dann mal die "neuen" Inhalte angeschaut habe musste ich lachen, denn das war so wenig an Neuerungen, wie ich sie in noch keinem MMORPG gesehen hatte. Sicher war alles stimmig in Szene gesetzt aber vom Inhalt selber her hatte jedes Lotro, EQ oder Daoc Addon weit mehr zu bieten..

Und zu guter letzt war da ja noch der geniale Grafikvergleich von WoW mit der Lotro Grafik. Lotro bekam  83% und WoW im Nachtest um die 89%....

Aber Spielezeitschriften hypen WoW ja nicht......
Spielezeitschriften wollen vor allem Geld verdienen und zum Teil schreiben sie dann das was die Leser lesen wollen und man darf die WoW Sonderhefte nicht vergessen, die jeden Monat erscheinen und die mittlerweile eine recht solide Einnahmequelle für die Firmen sind.


----------



## Rygel (16. Oktober 2009)

83% ist ordentlich, finde ich! wenn früher in der "power play" oder der "video games" ein spiel soviel bekam habe ich angefangen zu sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! dass AION an einigen ecken und enden noch ein etwas gerade gebügelt werden muss kann wohl keiner bestreiten.

ein bekannter hat mir erzählt dass die leute der gamestar lt. artikel auf allen redaktionsrechnern abstürze aufgrund hoher spielerzahlen im abyss hatten. da jubelt mein herz! ich bin auch von dem problem betroffen: rausschmiss bei großem spieleraufkommen bei mehr als 2GB ram im rechner. einfach nur nervig! auf diesen test wird man bei NCS reagieren MÜSSEN!


----------



## Mebo (16. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> 83% ist ordentlich, finde ich! wenn früher in der "power play" oder der "video games" ein spiel soviel bekam habe ich angefangen zu sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und auch das werden sie noch verbessern und hinbekommen zu gehen sie die probleme nich alle mit einem schritt endgegen sonder eins nach dem anderen und finde es auch gut weil sie sich dafür die zeit nehmen und auch sollten...sonst wird das nichts...und wenn auch nich alle das spiel toll finden ist das in meinen augen ok ich habe nähmlich nich wirklich lust auf diese riesen communty wie in wow das zieht auch immer viele leute an die einem aufn keks gehen und einem die spiellaune versauen...bin bis her super zufrieden mit der community das soll auch so bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyshra (16. Oktober 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> euch ist bekannt das das Game schon 1 jahr alt ist oder? und die closed Beta ist sogar schon 2 jahre her
> 
> 
> Aion was released in South Korea on November 28, 2008
> ...



Nein, sie haben  1 1/2 Monate gebraucht um es zu übersetzen...
Sie haben in der zeit vieles geleistet und unseren "Standards" angepasst...Die im Osten haben theoretisch ein ganz anderes Spiel.


----------



## Mebo (16. Oktober 2009)

Alyshra schrieb:


> Nein, sie haben  1 1/2 Monate gebraucht um es zu übersetzen...
> Sie haben in der zeit vieles geleistet und unseren "Standards" angepasst...Die im Osten haben theoretisch ein ganz anderes Spiel.



genau richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadøwmaster (16. Oktober 2009)

gamestar macht meiner meinung nach einen guten job... sicherlich konnten sie das endgame noch nicht beurteilen, was sie aber nachholen werden! wow wird auch nach jedem neuen content patch "neu" getestet und eventuell wird die wertung geändert. das gleiche wird auch bei aion passieren, spätestens, sobald der nächste große patch rauskommt (mit quest-xp erhöhung usw.), welcher die wertung um mindestens einen punkt erhöhen wird, da der kritikpunkt mit zu wenig quests/xp behoben wird. 83 ist durchaus eine gute wertung, die das spiel nicht in den dreck zieht. und sind wir ehrlich; so viel neues macht aion wirklich nicht, dass es 90+ verdient hätte. nur, weil einige nun eine alternative zu wow gefunden haben und komplett gefesselt von aion sind, heißt es nicht, dass aion gleich eine bessere (neutrale!) bewertung bekommen muss.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> OK, aber wer sagt dir, dass NCSoft das löst? Man könnte nun auch anführen, dass NCSoft es in einem Jahr seit Korea Release schonmal nicht geschafft hat, einige Probleme zu unterbinden.


Blizzard hats in 5 Jahren weltweit nicht geschafft. And now?
Hört einfach auf mit diesem "läuft seit einem Jahr"-Unfug.


----------



## ArminFRA (16. Oktober 2009)

Die Gamestar und ihre Bewertungen. 83% - die spinnen.


Das Game hat max. 70% verdient. 

Ein in netter Grafik und schönem Chardesign verpackter Asia-Grinder mit dem sinnlosestem Timesink-Anteil aller aktuellen MMO´s. Keine Innovationen, nix neues, AUSSER den Flügeln, aber selbst die nerven mehr wie das sie was nützen, da hät ich doch lieben ein Mount gehabt. Anspruch definiert sich Ingame allein über stupides Zeitinvestment in Form von Grinden. Dazu keine Atmosphäre, alles so Wischi-Waschi.


AoC & WAR waren / sind Perlen dagegen, das will was heissen. Von WoW als Vergleich wollen wir mal gar nicht reden, da liegen Welten dazwischen.


Die meisten sind eh schon abgesprungen oder werden es noch, selbst die 20 Hanseln mit aktivem Account posten eher hier als das sie spielen, das sagt doch alles.


Also, 70-75%, fair enough. Viel Erfolg weiterhin in Asien, NCSoft.


----------



## Shintuargar (16. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Blizzard hats in 5 Jahren weltweit nicht geschafft. And now?
> Hört einfach auf mit diesem "läuft seit einem Jahr"-Unfug.



Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest, hat Synti das Argument mit Blizzard und den 5 Jahren schon gebracht. Daraufhin ist mein Beitrag entstanden, dass es NCSoft bisher in einem Jahr auch noch nicht geschafft hat. NCSoft kocht auch nur mit Wasser und ich glaube, dieser ganzen Bot, Goldseller etc. Problematik wird kein Entwickler Herr werden. Man kann es eindämmen, aber niemals abstellen. Zumindest nicht auf Kosten der Spieler.

Übrigens, um etwas Öl ins Feuer zu gießen, ist NC Soft ja nicht erst mit AION auf dem Markt, sondern sogar schon länger als 5 Jahre. Deswegen bewunder ich den Optimismus, dass NCSoft ja ganz doll dagegen angeht und alle anderen Entwickler (allen voran Blizzard) ja Vollhonks sind, die das nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Elicios (16. Oktober 2009)

Also eine 83er Wertung ist doch nicht schlecht! Weis gar nicht was hier erwartet wird! 

Grafik: Im Vergleich zu manch anderen MMORPGs ist die Grafik nicht schlecht, jedoch im Vergleich des möglichen, ist sie absolut mies! Sorry, aber eine Cry Engine 1 ist solide, aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß. 
Aktuelle Cry Engine 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzszgV3noGw

Das Spiel selber macht laune, aber Hitpotenzial ist was anderes.


----------



## Stancer (16. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Die Gamestar und ihre Bewertungen. 83% - die spinnen.
> 
> 
> Das Game hat max. 70% verdient.
> ...



Du willst hier als WoW Spieler Aion ehrlich anheften dort gibt es nur Timesink ? Ich sag mal : Alle 3-4 Monate ein neues Tier-Set (mittlerweile sind sie ja bei T-10 angelangt) ist ja überhaupt kein sinnloses Timesink..... neeeeeee gar nicht.....
Seit 5 Jahren rennen die Spieler immer dem besten Itemset hinterher.... so viel zu Timesink. Oh aber die neuen Sets sind ja so viel besser und sind ganz tolle Neuerungen : Beim T10 Set hat der Helm 5 Stärkepunkte mehr..... da hat es sich ja gelohnt 20mal die gleiche Ini zu besuchen um den zu kriegen....

Wenn Aion ein "Asia-Grinder" ist, ist WoW dann ein "US-Grinder" ?? Aber ist klar, alles was aus Asien kommt ist nen Grinder...
Nimm mal deine Brille ab oder setz besser mal eine Vernünftige auf. WoW ist einer der Zeitintensivsten Hardcoregrinder auf dem Markt. Es ist nur alles wunderbar verpackt, das es keiner merkt !!!!

83% sind schon ok und sind immernoch "gut bis sehr gut" aber es geht doch eher um die Verhältnismäßigkeit und die Art wie die Berichterstattung erfolgt. Bei manchen Tests kann man geradezu herauslesen, das der Redakteur ein leidenschaftlicher WoW Spieler ist und das Spiel auch nur mit seinen WoW Augen betrachtet.

Über die 83% regt sich glaube ich kaum einer auf, es geht um die Kritikpunkte und das was Spielezeitschriften ständig anderen MMORPG als Minuspunkte anrechnen. Z.b. halt bei WAR, das die Fraktionen unterschiedliche Klassen haben, bei AoC wurde sogar der komplexe Charaktereditor bemängelt. Oder abermals in WAR wurde bemängelt, das man das erste Reittier "ERST" mit Level 20 kaufen kann und es mit 15 !!!!! Gold so teuer wäre.
Bei solchen Kritikpunkten kommt einem schon der Eindruck die Redakteure wollen bewusst andere MMORPG schlecht reden.


----------



## kicks (16. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> AoC & WAR waren / sind Perlen dagegen



Du redest Blödsinn


----------



## Rygel (16. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Die meisten sind eh schon abgesprungen oder werden es noch, selbst die 20 Hanseln mit aktivem Account posten eher hier als das sie spielen, das sagt doch alles.



red kein dünnes! im wow-forum ist doch noch viiiel mehr los! das hier sind sicher größtenteils leute die gerade nicht zuhause sind und zocken können! abgesehen davon gibt es auch bestimmt 2 - 7 leute die sich hier informieren wollen und fragen diesen "computerspielen" stellen wollen, von denen man immer hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (16. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn Aion ein "Asia-Grinder" ist, ist WoW dann ein "US-Grinder" ?? Aber ist klar, alles was aus Asien kommt ist nen Grinder...
> Nimm mal deine Brille ab oder setz besser mal eine Vernünftige auf. WoW ist einer der Zeitintensivsten Hardcoregrinder auf dem Markt. Es ist nur alles wunderbar verpackt, das es keiner merkt !!!!



Für mich ist Aion ganz klar nen grind spiel weil die quest ab nen bestimmten level kaum mehr geben als ein par mobs.

Aber du hast recht, wow ist das selbe, nur eben da es so wunderschön verpackt ist motiviert es.

Call of duty 4 ist auch nicht mehr als nen 0815 shooter, und drotzdem ist er so wunderschön verpackt das es motiviert, ist übrigens bei jeden spiel so.

Egal ob nen Devil may cry was nicht mehr als nen hack and Slay spiel ist oder Sacred 2, oder Bioshock, alles im prinzip simple spiele, aber die verpackung machts.

Essen ist auch nur essen, die frage ist, ob es trocken im hals steckt oder saftig zart runtergeht, und das obwohls doch nur essen ist.

Ich zb wurde bei Herr der ringe online durch die quest angetrieben weil das questen mir spaß gemacht hat, ich hab gar nicht gemerkt wie ich level und level weiter kam.

Bei Aion ist es im moment so das mir die quest zu wenig bringen, mit grinden bin ich schneller dran, jetzt grind ich also und glotze ständig afu den exp balken wann endlich das nächste level ist, und wenn es nicht grade neue skills gibt weiß ich nur...super der balken war voll jetzt weiter mobs grinden, sowas motiviert mich als spieler nicht, andere villicht schon, ist jeden selbst überlassen.

Aber fakt ist wohl, die verpackung machts, und an der muss Ncsoft eben noch arbeiten (was zum glück mit dem nächsten patch getan wird)



Rygel schrieb:


> red kein dünnes! im wow-forum ist doch noch viiiel mehr los! das hier sind sicher größtenteils leute die gerade nicht zuhause sind und zocken können! abgesehen davon gibt es auch bestimmt 2 - 7 leute die sich hier informieren wollen und fragen diesen "computerspielen" stellen wollen, von denen man immer hört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz so unrecht hat er nicht, ich kenn bei mir viele aus der gilde und viele in meinen freundeskreis die kurz nach dem Abyss abgesprungen sind, allerdings gucken sich viele das spiel später wieder an, obwohl man jetzt auch nciht wieder den untergang des spiels heraufbeschwören muss, AIon hat noch mehr als Genug spieler, dafür das ich auf dem neusten server bin ist der Voll und man darf sich immer noch genug um die mobs prügeln^^


----------



## Pente (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub auf den vergangenen 12 Seiten hatte jeder ausreichend Gelegenheit um seine Meinung zur AION-Bewertung in der aktuellen GameStar kundzutun. Bevor ihr euch hier weiterhin gegenseitig anfeindet und beleidigt mach ich hier einfach mal zu.


----------

